#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-25
<alex--> kan ik webmin en ispconfig tegelijk gebruiken?
<Oer> is dat zinvol ?
<alex--> Ja
<alex--> Webmin is voor het beheren van de server, ISPConfig is voor het beheren van webhosting
<alex--> Is het mogelijk of geeft het problemen (net zoals bij windows dat als je 2 virusscanners hebt dat ze elkaar als virus gaan zien)
<Oer> webmin en ispcondig doen het zelfde, dus ja, het zal bijten.
<Oer> test maar uit, in virtualbox :p
<alex--> webmin is geen webhosting panel
<alex--> webmin is een control panel
<alex--> ter vervanging van al die ssh commando's
<alex--> En ik gebruik het als control panel voor me gameservers
<Oer> mja, webmin word afgeraden, en dat weet je ook.
<viezerd> als je persé een GUI wilt
<viezerd> dan installeer je toch een GUI :P
<alex--> GUI werkt ook voor geen meter
<alex--> andere suggestie om samba shares e.d. te beheren?
<Oer> hier nog gekeken, alex-- ? http://forum.mtasa.com/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=31891
<Oer> server tools en troep
<alex--> niks om mee te beheren
<alex--> nja alleen in-game tools
<viezerd> of kies een distro die gemaakt is voor een webgui
<viezerd> zoals FreeNAS
<viezerd> of ClearOS
<alex--> freenas snap ik niks van
<viezerd> of opensuse met webyast
<viezerd> of gewoon yast
<Oer> Fedora :-)
<Oer> mja, alles heeft zijn voor en tegens ..
<viezerd> idd
<viezerd> webyast is veelbelovend maar is nog wat nieuw
<alex--> WebYaST allows to configure your machine remotely using just a Web browser.
<alex--> ziet er goed uit :)
<alex--> ha die spekje
<Oer> :-)
<alex--> WebYaST is a web application which runs on two http servers on your system. << Hopelijk is de poort er van te veranderen
<alex--> Maar wacht, het richt zich op het remote beheren van desktops? Of ook servers?
<viezerd> allebei
<viezerd> maar vooral op server omdat die doorgaans geen gui heeft
<alex--> Is dit alleen voor opensuse?
<Oer> voor redhat gelijken
<alex--> Is er ergens een lijstje waar je kunt zien welke gelijk met elkaar zijn (bijvoorbeeld: redhat en cent-os, ubuntu en debian en lubuntu, etc) ?
<alex--> welke dezelfde package manager gebruiken e.d.
<Oer> ja vast wel, zo zit het een beetje in elkaar > http://lh5.ggpht.com/_hjG4ChLmrLM/Sjr1cW9hHTI/AAAAAAAAAGE/QW3s02tWhuo/sw_2008-11-30.png
<alex--> argh :P
<Oer> hmm nee, dit is duidelijker > http://files.cyberciti.biz/uploads/tips/2007/06/44218-linuxdistrotimeline-7.2.png
<Oer> naar boven debian, naar benee redhat
<alex--> Ik ben voor debian :)
<Oer> gelukkig weer gevonden, mijn oude link werkt niet meer > http://tuxtraining.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/unix-timeline2.png
<alex--> :)
<Oer> wel een leuke print om aan de muur te hangen, of uit te tekenen
<alex--> hoezo?
<alex--> gaat snel vervelen :P
<Oer> deze mailing nooit > https://groups.google.com/d/msg/comp.os.minix/dlNtH7RRrGA/SwRavCzVE7gJ
<alex--> waarom niet?
<alex--> "and it probably never will support anything other than AT-harddisks, as that's all I have :-(. "
<alex--> :P
<Oer> tja, toen was je rijk met een 386 en een 40 gb at disk
<alex--> :)
<alex--> 40 gb?
<alex--> 40 mb bedoel je?
<Oer> owja :-D
<Oer> mb
<alex--> ik dacht al
<alex--> 40 gb komt uit het P3 tijdperk
<Oer> commodore 64 had 128 kb floppen
<alex--> das voor mijn tijd
<alex--> :P
<alex--> wat ik me nog kan herinneren is windows 3.1
<Oer> 1 Tb hdd is nu ook heel gewoon, en virtueel is een Petabyte ook al populair.
<alex--> virtueel?
<alex--> met raid 5x2tb schijven?
<Oer> 2x5x2tb per storage denk ik
<alex--> hmm
<alex--> petabyte = 1000 tb
<Oer> wat denk je dat youtube dagenlijks aan nieuwe videoś krijgt ?
<alex--> :)
<alex--> Sinds wanneer zit jij bij ubuntu/linux eigenlijk?
<Oer> meer dan je in je leven kan kijken :-D
<Oer> ehm, 2009 geloof ik
<alex--> ubuntu 9.04
<alex--> :)
<Oer> Datum van registratie:	2009/11/16, 16:35:49
<alex--> ik bedoel; wanneer je het gebruikte
<Oer> toen ben ik 100% overgestapt
<alex--> Ik gebruik het sinds 6.10 of 7.04, weet niet zeker meer.
<alex--> Stopte zo af en toe een live cd erin. Zat vol met spelletjes :)
<alex--> En zo steeds maar als OS gaan gebruiken, daarna geinstalleerd, en nu met de servers bezig.
<alex--> Die spelletjes zijn er nu uit
<Oer> ik wil er ook weer mee bezig, komende wintermaandjes.
<alex--> :)
<alex--> Moet nog hardware bij elkaar schrapen
<alex--> Kijken of ik nog iets nieuwer dan een pentium 3 kan krijgen ergens
<Oer> duh
<alex--> wil nog een xbmc client, nas (desktop pc) en gewoon een pc om op te kunnen werken
<Oer> pentium4 neem ik niet eens meer mee van straat.
<alex--> nee?
<alex--> Ik wel =D
<alex--> Nja kom ze nooit tegen
<alex--> Mocht ik willen :(
<Oer> ik heb er nog 2 staan, dezelfde compaq desktopjes > http://flevocomputers.nl/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20
<Oer> mag je zo hebben
<alex--> =D
<alex--> allebei?
<Oer> heb ook nog wel een ide raid controller met 3x 40 gb
<Oer> of 3x 20 ..
<Oer> jij woont in amsterdam toch ?
<alex--> heb nog nooit met raid gewerkt
<alex--> in de buurt ja
<Oer> nou ik ook in de buurt, haarlem
<alex--> :)
<Oer> 1 is iets beschadigd, kast met krassen, maar werkt wel.
<Oer> die link is 2,4 ghrz, deze zijn 1,4 ghrz als ik het goedheb !
<Oer> om teleurstelling te voorkomen.
<alex--> wel 256Mb en 40Gb?
<Oer> ja, minimaal
<alex--> wat bedoel je?
<Oer> dat oude ram heb ik nog wel een bosje van , dus 2x256 moet denk ik ook wel lukken, 2x512 niet
<alex--> :D
<Oer> en ik heb nog een leege kast, maar daar heb je niks aan, dat is speciaale aansluiting van packard bell
<alex--> aansluiting?
<Oer> ja, front
<Oer> power led audio mic en usb op 1 stekker geloof ik
<alex--> ah jammer
<alex--> anders kon ik dat gebruiken voor een casemod :P
<alex--> ik heb namelijk een case gemaakt van lego, alleen de aan/uit knopjes en de ledjes missen nog
<Oer> die trek je uit een oude kast idd
<Oer> met alle draadjes los, voorkant loshalen en geheel meenemen, thuis lospeuteren
<alex--> ah
<alex--> gebruik je die p4's nietmeer dan?
<Oer> nope, ik heb nog een andere pc die ik ga gebruiken als server
<Oer> en heb nog een NAS en netwerkschijf
<Oer> dus het is puur prutsen en testen
<alex--> ik combineer nas + server door een desktop pc er voor in gebruik te nemen
<alex--> aparte nas kopen is duur :(
<Oer> ik kocht deze in februari voor 70 euro > http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/249224/sitecom-md-253.html en nu is hij 50
<Oer> excl sata II hddś
<Oer> en in april kreeg ik  mijn flatje, en ben nu wat zooi aan het kwijtraken, ik bewaar veelteveel.
<alex--> opzich wel leuk dingetje die nas
<Oer> ja hoor, gigabit lan. dat was wel mijn vereiste.
<alex--> "NIET KOPEN. "
<alex--> Door Zudha
<alex--> "deze nas md253 is 1 groot drama."
<alex--> hmm positieve reacties (:
<alex--> bevalt hij je goed?
<Oer> streamt prima, video en audio door elkaar, handige bittorentclient, en kan er met rsync een backup op zetten.
<Oer> ik heb geen raid aanstaan, JBOD, en kan tussen de 2 schijven copieren
<Oer> ik wil hem wel kraken, en nog meer tools op draaien, maar daar ben ik een beetje bang voor.
<alex--> kraken?
<Oer> http://sitecom.nas-central.org/wiki/Category:MD-253
<Oer> ergens staat: Note that this is a gaping security hole if you intend to use this box with multiple users which are not all administrators!.
<alex--> schijnt herriemaker te zijn
<Oer> nee hoor
<alex--> kun je ook iets eh (normaals?) anders installeren?
<alex--> ubuntu ofzo
<Oer> nope
<Oer>  maar dat hoeft ook niet, hij doet wat hij moet doen
<Oer> feitenlijk kan ik de 2e disk eruit halen als backup
<alex--> :)
<alex--> wil ook nog een nieuwe game pc gaan kopen
<alex--> quad core
<alex--> ben ik ook zo rond de 300 euro kwijt
<alex--> Computers zijn duur :(
<Oer> zelf bouwen
<alex--> ook nog duur
<Oer> ik ga snurkjes doen, laters !
<alex--> truste
<spekje> hoi Alex--
<spekje> :)
<Wanda_> goede morgen
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen
<woutervddn> goede morgen
<woutervddn> verdorie,..
<StefandeVries> woutervddn: wat is er aan de hand?
<woutervddn> ik d8 niets maar ik heb te vroeg victory gekraaid :p
<StefandeVries> Ah.. :P
<woutervddn> gisteren avond probeerde ik de eigenschappen van een file te bekijken
<woutervddn> nautilus crashte.. ik heb het verscheidene keren geprobeerd en het probleem herhaalde zich..
<woutervddn> na een reboot was de hele theming weg en bleef ik achter met het lelijke standaard grijs van het login window, inloggen zelf lukte niet meer..
<StefandeVries> Van de regen in de drup..
<woutervddn> Deze morgen dan maar U 11.04 cd erin gezwiert en geupdate van 11.04 naar 11.04
<StefandeVries> En nu werkt alles..? Half?
<woutervddn> uiteraard heeft dat de kernels (van 10.10 tot 11.04) verwijderd en blijf ik nu achter met de laatste 3 (2 generic en 1 pae)
<woutervddn> maar die geven bij het starten van X enkel een zwart scherm..
<woutervddn> bij de 2.6.35-28-generic krijg ik wel recovery mode aan de praat.. in failsafeX geraak ik er dan wel nog in..
<StefandeVries> En een schone installatie is geen optie?
<woutervddn> jawel maar die geeft me wrs hetzelfde :) Ook zag ik dat omwille van de tijd die daarvoor nodig is niet helemaal zitten :p
<StefandeVries> Daar heb je een punt. :P
<woutervddn> 't is echt zuiver een kernel issue, had voor alle problemen ook al 2 kernels die dat gaven..
<woutervddn> maar toen gebruikte ik gewoon een oudere kernel (of de allerlaatste, die deed het ook weer)
<woutervddn> al vrees ik dat het toch een fresh install wordt :(
<woutervddn> (wel rot, want de live-usb doet het wel perfect)
<StefandeVries> Mja, ik denk dat een fresh install het beste zou zijn.
<woutervddn> heb drstrx wel een bug report gezien van iemand die een overeenkomstig probleem op kon lossen door een 2e scherm aan te koppelen
<woutervddn> ga eerst dat eens proberen en dan :(
<StefandeVries> Ja. Maar of dat een oplossing is.. :p
<woutervddn> dan kan ik ten minste eens deftig op mijn systeem kijken of ik niets spot.. :)
<StefandeVries> Welkom terug, Wanda_
<Wanda_> Dank u probeer mij te registreren lukt niet krijg bericht u bent niet ingelogd
<woutervddn> wanda_
<StefandeVries> Da's vervelend.
<woutervddn>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<Wanda_> Gedaan
<woutervddn> hmm.. welke naam heb je geregistreerd?
<Wanda_> Deze waar ik hier mee ben Wanda_
<woutervddn> StefandeVries, het is trouwens met zekerheid X dat niet gestart kan worden :)
<StefandeVries> en geeft het systeem ook aan waarom niet, Wouter?
<woutervddn> en /msg NickServ identify ditIsMynW8woord deed niets?
<woutervddn> StefandeVries, nowp..
<Wanda_> nee
<StefandeVries> Hoe heb je geprobeerd je te registreren?
<Wanda_> Kreeg de vraag mij mail adres in te geven ook gedaan volgens de regels.
<Wanda_> Dan zeggen ze mij u bent niet ingelogd.
<StefandeVries> Je Engels is niet zo goed, weet ik, dus vragen in #freenode om hulp zal niet helpen, daar praten ze alleen maar Engels.
<Wanda_> Wie in de docu staat Stefan
<Wanda_> Dat kon ik nog wel lezen.
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Weet je nog de exacte commando's die je verstuurd hebt?
<woutervddn> Wanda_, je hebt toch NickServ geschreven en niet nickserv eh?
<Wanda_> Zal nog eens kijken in de docu heb het van daaruit geplakt
<woutervddn> zucht fresh install dan maar zeker :(
<StefandeVries> :(
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Werkt het nu wel, Wanda_?
<Wanda_> Geen meter
<Wanda_> Neemt hij misschien geen Gmail aan
<StefandeVries> Zie je bij het starten van XChat ergens deze melding staan: -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Wanda_> nee
<StefandeVries> Mijn nickname is ook met GMail geregistreerd, dus dat lijkt me niet.
<Wanda_> Alleen de vraag naar mijn mail adres
<Wanda_> Is toch op het freenode kanaal .
<StefandeVries> Ja, de servlist
<Wanda_> Ben niet ingelogd zegt hij ,ben hier toch ?.
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar je nickname is niet bevestigd. Er zit nog geen wachtwoord op.
<Wanda_> Wachtwoord had ik ook correct ingegeven
<StefandeVries> Is de registratie gelukt?
<Wanda_> nee
<Wanda_> Dan maar niet.
<StefandeVries> Zo kan het ook.
<Wanda_> inderdaad
<Wanda_> Tot straks.
<StefandeVries> Tot straks. :)
<aquaboy11> hi
<woutervddn> StefandeVries, ping
<woutervddn> hmm iemand anders mss
<woutervddn> hoe verander je mountpoint voor /home als je reeds geinstalleerd hebt?
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je precies?
<RawChid> Je wilt /home op een aparte partitie gaan zetten?
<woutervddn> RawChid, heb net een nieuwe install gedaan, maar mijn files stonden vroeger op een aparte partitie (/HOME)
<woutervddn> kan ik nu de default terug op die partitie zetten of moet ik het steeds manueel doen in users en groups?
<RawChid> Je wilt die oude partitie weer gaan gebruiken ipv je huidige /home dus? (ja dat kan)
<RawChid> De eerste (admin)user heeft als id 1000, deze zal zonder probleem weer werken
<RawChid> woutervddn, hier wordt beschreven hoe je een aparte home partitie kunt gebruiken: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/AparteHomePartitie
<RawChid> Gezien jij de partitie al hebt, kun je een aantal stappen overslaan. Eigenlijk hoef jij alleen maar /etc/fstab aan te passen....
<woutervddn> indeed :)
<woutervddn> thx man :)
<RawChid> np
<RawChid> trouwens, op de wiki staat ext3, maar misschien gebruikte jij al ext4 voor die /home?
<woutervddn>  ja idd :)
<woutervddn> goh, ben echt blij dat U het weer doet :O
<StefandeVries> woutervddn: ik zat bij de piano, maar RawChid heeft het al opgelost :)
<woutervddn> ja indeed :) thx voor alles anyway..
<woutervddn> jullie allebij :)
<woutervddn> *allebei
<StefandeVries> graag gedaan hoor :)
<woutervddn> wel rot, nu terug uitvissen welke software ik allemaal geinstalled had xD :p
<RawChid> Doe je ook aan verzoekjes StefandeVries? :P
<StefandeVries> Piano, bedoel je?
<RawChid> woutervddn, dat kun je ook backuppen he. Via softwarecentrum of Synaptic  (oke, nu te laat, maar voor de volgende keer)
<RawChid> Never mind, offtopic StefandeVries
<woutervddn> RawChid, yes I know.. :p maar heb mij steeds de moeite ontzien om iets te backuppen.. :) ga'k nu wel doen :)
<RawChid> Ik heb 1 keer iets moeite gedaan om automagisch te laten backuppen
<woutervddn> ^ will do :p
<RawChid> Zolang dat regelmatig gebeurt hoef ik me geen zorgen te maken :)
<woutervddn> mss direct eens van de gelegenheid gebruik maken om eindelijk eens die 470GB (van mijn 500GB) windows partitie die nooit gebruikt wordt te verwijderen :)
<woutervddn> heb het altijd uitgesteld omdat ik voor school autocad nodig had, maar nu tijdens de vakantie..
<woutervddn> bizar.. mn login werkt niet meer.. :s
<woutervddn> ogh :p probleem gevonden.. :) mn taal.. mijn /Desktop <> /Bureaublad etc..
<RawChid> Hehe, dat scheelt een hoop ja. Je kunt ook die Windows-partitie een heel stuk kleiner maken.
<RawChid> Heb je in ieder geval nog eht OS als backup :)
<alex--> Mijn mailserver probeert iemand te emailen die ik helemaal niet ken. Hoe kan ik erachter komen welk script dit emailtje heeft verzonden?
<Oer> hoeft geen script te zijn, zal gewoon in de database staan van je mailserver
<alex--> database van me mailserver
<alex--> hmm
<alex--> waar staat die?
<alex--> phpmyadmin
<alex--> ?
<Oer> in je sql of andere database ?
<Oer> php toovert een pagina, sql bevat de lijsten
<Jeeves_> alex--: Laten we beginnen met de vraag 'welke mailserver gebruik je' ?
<RawChid> Wees geduldig Jeeves_
<Jeeves_> Dat  ben ik :)
<RawChid> Gelukkig :)
<Jeeves_> Het lijkt me alleen wel een zinnige vraag :)
<Oer> zit ik fout ?
<RawChid> Jeeves_, ik vind het zeker geen onzinnige vraag ;)
 * Oer leert graag af en bij
<Jeeves_> Oer: wat is 'de database van je mailserver' ?
<Jeeves_> Wat staat daar in ?
<Oer> naam en emailadres gegevens ?
<Jeeves_> Waarom zou een mailserver daar een database over hebben?
<Oer> om te kunnen mailen.
<Jeeves_> Wel nee.
<Oer> of worden die naam * email niet opgeslagen in een .db ?
<Jeeves_> Tuurlijk niet
<Jeeves_> d'r wordt helemaal niets opgeslagen
<RawChid> Misschien wordt er iets gelogd...
<Jeeves_> d'r worden een (of misschien twee) bestandjes neergeplempt in /var/spool/{postfix,exim,sendmail}
<Jeeves_> Daar staat alles in
<Oer> oh
<alex--> Jeeves_: postnogwat
<alex--> postfix
<alex-->  /var/spool/postfix ?
<Jeeves_> Ja
<Jeeves_> man postcat
<alex--> welke edit gebruik man?
<Oer> man zie je in terminal
<alex--> dir van /postfix/: active  corrupt  deferred  etc    hold      lib       pid      public  trace  var    bounce  defer    dev       flush  incoming  maildrop  private  saved   usr
<alex--> Mail Queue
<alex--> probeerde iets te versturen
<alex--> en staat nog steeds op de wachtlijst afaik
<alex--> hoe kan ik die wachtlijst bekijken?
<jpjacobs> erm qmgr of postqueue als ik me goed herinner
<alex--> thx
<rvdaele> is er een manier om in evolution automatisch de bijlagen van mails op te slaan ?
<rvdaele> ik heb er hier zo een 250 tal
<Jeeves_> Allemaal aan 1 mailtje?
<rvdaele> 250 mails
<Jeeves_> Oh, hendig :)
<Jeeves_> Geen idee dan :)
<rvdaele> ik vind geen enkele regel, of instelling
<rvdaele> ik heb al de extra plugins gedownload, daar staat iets in van " - save-attachments " maar ik vind niet hoe ik dit kan gebruiken
<trijntje> rvdaele: komen die attachments niet in het archief terecht als je een backup maakt in evolution? Misschien kan je ze daar makkelijker uit halen
<rvdaele> hmm, dat lukt me niet meteen
<rvdaele> kent iemand een toestenbord shortcut om de bijlage op te slaan ?
<Oer> rvdaele, zit in de plugins experimental, save attachments > http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick-updates/evolution-plugins-experimental
<rvdaele> Oer: ja die heb ik
<rvdaele> maar hoe gebruik ik dit ?
<rvdaele> ik zal het wel vragen op gimpnet aan #evolution
<Oer> ik kan er ook niets over vinden..
<Oer>  experimental, maar ook unsupported.
<Oer> dit is wreed ..
<Oer> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/07/25/2118234/Ubuntu-1110-Down-To-12-Second-Boot
<Gorash_> komt die nieuwe versie nog met gnome?
<RawChid> Unity is een soort schil op Gnome...
<Gorash_> I have a HP Probook 5320m with SSD, with Full Disk Encryption (dmcrypt) running 11.04 x64. After entering my FDE keyphrase, i am at login window in around 3-4 seconds.
<RawChid> Maar volgens mij wordt 11.10 niet met "classic desktop" geleverd
<Gorash_> ik ga binnenkort echt een SSD aanschaffen, mijn trage bak met een black edition boot sneller dan mijn main desktop lol
<Gorash_> acj je kunt het nog altijd zelf installen, maar ik zit nog op 11.04 voorlopig
<alex--> 11.10 niet meer met classic desktop?
<alex--> VRESELIJK!
<RawChid> Pin me er niet op vast
<alex--> dan kap ik met ubuntu
<Gorash_> ik gebruik al jaren GNOME met veel plezier
<alex--> gebruik het juist als lightweight system op oude pc's
<RawChid> Maar je kunt waarschijnlijk (eindelijk?) Gnome shell krijgen, en dat is een aardige verandering in vergelijking met gnome 2
<Gorash_> al geprobeerd alex?
<RawChid> alex--, ga je naar xubuntu? :P
<Gorash_> volgens mij wen je er zo aan
<Gorash_> vanaf morgen eindelijk terminal naar mijn server
<Gorash_> (samsung galaxy s2)   wat een upgrade vanaf een nokia 3310 :P
<alex--> RawChid: xubuntu?
<alex--> nooit gezien
<alex--> wie zegt dat ik de nieuwe gnome wil?
<alex--> ik snap er geen *%$ van
<Gorash_> ja, maar dat vogel je toch binnen no-time uit...
<alex--> ja maar waarom zou je extra moeten klikken
<alex--> om te kijken wat je open hebt staan
<alex--> ubuntu en firefox gaan nooit echt goed om met de ruimte op je scherm
<alex--> alhoewel firefox in 4.0 wel
<alex--> en ubuntu na een paar balken verschuiven ook
<Gorash_> 1x aanpassen en your done !
<alex--> live cd's niet
<Gorash_> haha ja.. hmm maak een USB startdisk?
<alex--> heb er al een paar vernaggeld
<alex--> lukte op een gegeven moment niet meer
<RawChid> Je moet ze ook niet tegen de muur smijten als het niet lukt
<Gorash_> :P
<alex--> :P
<alex--> ik heb een grijze muis
<alex--> grijs/zilver
<alex--> alleen het linker knopje is de 'verf' vanaf en zie je nu het oorspronkelijke witte plastic
<Oer> komt door het zuur in je vingers
<alex--> is dat zo?
<alex--> of gewoon door veel klikken :P
<Oer> toetsenborden slijten ook op bepaalde toetsen van de gebruiker
<alex--> oh zo
<alex--> ja maar dat is toch door veel klikken?
<alex--> en veel typen
<alex--> ach, was toch goedkope muis :PD
<Oer> veel gebruik, en die paar toetsen zijn vaak de keys van de rust-stand van die gebruiker
<alex--> :P *
<alex--> ik heb geen ruststand
<alex--> heb ze na het typen van het toetsenbord af
<Oer> ik vraag me af wat het anti-bakteriële spul in plastic met je vingers doet.
<alex--> hmm
<alex--> muizen zo rond de 10 euro liggen niet lekker in je hand
<alex--> deze kostte 3 euro en ligt perfect in de hand, is lekker snel
<hansw> Oer, dit alu tb doet het goed, geen vervaging na 3 jaar
<hansw> zo, slapies doen, morgen weer 'vroeg' op :-)
<alex--> wat is vroeg?
<alex--> alu tb?
<Oer> aluminium
<Oer> ik zou wel zo'n lcd key toetsenbord willen http://blog.accessko.nl/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/optitact-side.jpg
<alex--> Wat mag je allemaal van ubuntu gebruiken?
<alex--> Oer: dan leg je je handen erop en dan druk je allemaal toetsen in...
<Oer>  vgf jasf;gjb;sagfjkadfgnb álsfgbn
<alex--> ja zoiets
<alex--> waar kan ik 11.10 downloaden?
<Oer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<alex--> nvm, got it
<alex--> :P
<alex--> nja
<alex--> hoop dat ik de goede heb
<alex--> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<alex--> sloom internet hier zeg...
<alex--> 1,7 mbps
<alex--> ha die Terminator
<Terminator> ha die alex--
<Oer> :-)
<alex--> :D
<alex--> ik kan niet wachten tot ik vervoer heb
<alex--> =D
<alex--> stomme 11.10 :(
<alex--> FATAL: Error inserting ramzswap: invalid module format
<alex--> Oer: wat bedoel ttl daarmee?
<Oer> buggy kan kinderwagen zijn, of vol fouten
<alex--> waarom zit windows vol met fouten lijkt het op mac os?
<Oer> of strandauto
<alex--> ik noem mac os liever een linux vol met fouten
<alex--> Slaapt iedereen hier
<alex--> ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-26
<viezerd> yup
<alex--> ah
<alex--> eentje wakker =D
<alex--> Welk lettertype gebruikt ubuntu?
<Jeeves_> Ehm, das ongeveer net zo'n vraag als 'welke kleur gebruikt ubuntu'
<jk> oranje
<jk> ;)
<alex--> en welk lettertype?
<alex--> ik kan niet zien welk lettertype het is hoor
<Jeeves_> alex--: Je vraag slaat nergens op.
<Jeeves_> *WAAR*
<alex--> waarom niet?
<Jeeves_> Omdat Ubuntu alle lettertypes gebruikt die jij of de programmeur van het progsel dat je gebruikt het geeft
<Jeeves_> Het lettertype in m'n terminal is anders dan het lettertype in m'n browser
<alex--> ah
<alex--> ehm, als je een live cd erin doet
<alex--> vraagt hij: install / try ubuntu
<alex--> welk lettertype is dat?
<Jeeves_> Geen flauw idee
<alex--> :(
<trijntje> alex--: het standaard lettertype van ubuntu kan je in voorkeuren -> uitlerlijk vinden
<alex--> ftp is onveilig tohc?
<alex--> toch *
<Jeeves_> Niet perse
<Jeeves_> ftps niet
<RawChid> Als je veiligheid belangrijk vindt zou ik niet voor FTP gaan
<alex--> Wat raad je dan aan? Samba
<alex--> ?
<Jeeves_> sftp kan
<alex--> kan filezilla daarmee overweg?
<RawChid> Ja
<alex--> en windows?
<RawChid> Windows kan ook overweg met Filezilla
<alex--> nee ik bedoel met sftp
<RawChid> Je kunt Filezilla toch installeren op Windows...
<alex--> ja maar zonder filezilla
<alex--> gewoon vanuit 'computer'
<Jeeves_> alex--: Tussen waar en waar wil je bestanden delen dan?
<RawChid> Weet ik niet
<alex--> Jeeves_: tussen mijn vps en me computer thuis
<Jeeves_> sftp doen
<alex--> het liefst wil ik gewoon zoals samba, je voegt een soort symlink toe aan 'computer' in windows en je maakt een samba share naar /var/www/
<Jeeves_> met een of ander gaar clientje in windhoos
<alex--> waardoor je gewoon direct kunt aanpassen met je favoriete editor
<alex--> Ik kan het ook niet helpen dat ik windows heb :(
<alex--> Heb het nodig voor games
<Jeeves_> Dan hoef je dus geen bestanden te editen in windhoos
<Jeeves_> alleen te gamen :)
<RawChid> Ik gebruik Windows alleen voor games. En Ubuntu voor dev.
<Jeeves_> Ik gebruik Windows alleen voor Fujitsu te bestellen
<Jeeves_> die tool werkt helaas alleen onder windows
<RawChid> Ohja, en mn nokia updaten :P
<alex--> ja, maar op welke pcmoet ik dan bestanden aanpassen?
<alex--> ik pas het liefst aan met notepad++
<alex--> en dan moet ik aanpassen en daarna in-game gaan
<alex--> dat is ook geen succes
<RawChid> Heeft notepad++ geen SFTP support?
<alex--> geen idee
<RawChid> Zoek dat dan eens uit luilak
<alex--> ik pas liever aan via klik klik
<jpjacobs> niet direct precies, mss via een plugin
<alex--> inplaats van in notepad++
<RawChid> Of google eens op "windows mount sftp"
<alex--> Is er ergens een guide die uitlegt over alles ?
<alex--> van commands enzo
<alex--> soort naslagwerk
<alex--> die ik ook offline / op local server kan inzien
<RawChid> Had je al gegoogled?
<alex--> ja
<jpjacobs> MTA: de rute guide is wel een goeie
<MTA> rute guide?
<jpjacobs> http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<jpjacobs> mss op sommige punten een klein beetje gedateerd, maar toch nog heel goed voor algemeen overzicht in Linux
<alex--> :)
<lord4163> Hallo
<Wanda_> Hallo
<Wanda_> Leoquant registrering is oke.
<OerHeks> :-)
<leoquant> ah is ie weg..nu...
<hansw> http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_C64.aspx <-- commodore64 met ubuntu :-)
<RawChid> Stoer.. Puur omdat het kan?
<hansw> RawChid, ik denk het
<hansw> maar heeft wel heel andere specs dan bijna 30 jaar geleden :-)
<OerHeks> grinnik
<OerHeks> er zijn lcd tv's met ingebouwde cbm64
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> OerHeks, ook met ubuntu?
<OerHeks> nope, nog niet.
<OerHeks> tv met ethernet of wifi bestaat al wel, 3D tv is achterhaald.
<alex--> Wie kan me een beetje opweg helpen met apache; Heb me /var/www/ directory gedeeld met samba, maar nu kan de apache webserver er niet meer bij..
<OerHeks> ik vraag me niet eens af waarom je de map deelt met Samba, daar ligt een permissie error.
<hansw> alex--, dan heb je vermoedelijk bestanden vanaf windows neergezet die niet leesbaar zijn voor de apache gebruiker
<OerHeks> maar wie nu oorzaak is, weet ik niet.
<hansw> human error
<Doorn> umask veranderen
<Doorn> nee, dat is het ook niet
<Doorn> denk ik
<hansw> kijken als wie apache draait (vermoedelijk www-data) en zorgen dat die de bestanden kan lezen
<RawChid> Dit is imho weer een gevalletje "moet je niet willen", maar goed..
<Doorn> dan moet je beide samba en apache users in een aparte groep zetten
<hansw> dus umask klinkt niet echt stom, maar dan wel via samba geloof ik, zodat die het goed neer zet
<Doorn> en die groep geef je dan chown commando
<hansw> je wil niet chownen na iedere aanpassing :-)
<RawChid> Daar heb je toch chmod +s ofzo voor
<RawChid> Weet het ff niet precies uit mn hoofd
<hansw> nah, gewoon sane inrichten
<RawChid> Dat per definitie :P
<hansw> en idd niet samba gebruiken als je niet snapt wat je doet
<hansw> maar alex, ....
<hansw> ik wilde zeggen dat hij wel wist dat hij moet lezen
<viezerd> apache is toch ouderwets en bloat :P
<hansw> viezerd, ja, maar werkt nog steeds, en permissie problemen los je niet zomaar op :-)
<RawChid> Wat raad je dan aan als alternatief viezerd?
<viezerd> :)
<hansw> RawChid, er zijn wel alternatieven
<hansw> maar is in dit geval niet relevant
<viezerd> is maar grap, apache werkt prima maar als 'alternatief' zou ik zekers kijken naar nginx
<Doorn> nginx is vooral handig om naar te kijken als je website vreselijk snel groeit maar je niet meer server wil kopen
<Doorn> dat is dan een mooie tussenoplossing
<hansw> Doorn, dat is een goede omschrijving van de gemiddelde .nl klant
<Doorn> oh?
<Doorn> maar niet de goede voor nginx?
<hansw> die willen sowieso geen geld uitgeven
<hansw> ik ken nginx niet genoeg om daar over te oordelen
<Doorn> hansw: nou, ik weet dat hyves ooit eens op nginx is overgestapt omdat ze al tegen de 3000 servers aan zaten
<alex--> Doorn: ik heb voldoende server
<Doorn> ik ook niet, maar ik heb het ooit op een website gelezen die nginx met apache vergeleek
<hansw> ach, ik denk dat je gewoon altijd blijf tunen, tenzij je niet groeit
<alex--> tenzij je voldoende server hebt =D
<viezerd> statisch content enzo, en vele images per seconden. daar is nginx sterk in
<hansw> alex--, ga eens lezen over umask, permissies, etc...
<alex--> hansw: waarom?
<hansw> alex--, we gaven het al eerder aan, met klik/klak leer je linux niet kennen
<alex--> viezerd: je bedoelt systemen zoals joomla/wordpress/etc ?
<Doorn> viezerd: wordt dus zeker veel gebruikt op cdn's?
<alex--> hansw: hoeft ook niet :P
<hansw> alex--, omdat je met vreemde problemen komt die je zelf kunt oplossen als je die kennis hebt
<viezerd> wordpress draait ook nginx bv.
<hansw> zoals we al eerder aangaven
<viezerd> maar 'ze' zeggen dat als je veel php enzo in je site verwerkt hebt dat je alsnog beter apache kan nemen met nginx als frontend/reverse proxy
<Doorn> aha
<Doorn> en voor de cdn dan nginx?
<viezerd> bv.
<viezerd> in nginx.conf kun je evt. ook instellen dat je php scripts proxied naar bv. apache
<Doorn> aha,
<viezerd> en statisch content via nginx
<hansw> heel veel dynamische data kun je ook prima cachen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-27
<Audiovraag> Hallo
<Audiovraag> Ik heb een klein vraagje. Ik heb mijn ps3 via een connector op de line in van mijn pc aangesloten in de hoop zo audio over de boxen kunnen spelen (dit omdat mijn speakers maar 1 uitgang hebben en bij gebruik van een splitter moeten beide apparaten aan staan voor het juiste geluidsvolume) Omdat ik geen audio switch heb wil ik dit even proberen.
<Audiovraag> Hoe kom ik ook alweer via de terminal bij de geluidsvoorkeuren terecht om te zien welke lijnen er open en dicht staan?
<RawChid> alsamixer?
<Audiovraag> juist, ik kon er niet op komen, hoe dom.
<RawChid> no worries
<Audiovraag> hmm staat allemaal open toch doet geluid het niet via ps3, even intern proberen dan.
<Audiovraag> Werkt ook niet, iemand nog een idee, hoe ik via line-in geluid kan afspelen over mijn boxen
<Audiovraag> Ik geef het op, het was leuk maar een switch is makkelijker haha!
<alex--> Hoi
<Stef_> Hallo, ik zou graag een mail server willen opzetten. Welke 'handleiding' kan ik het beste gebruiken? Iemand tips? Alvast bedankt.
<hansw> Stef_, heb je er al wat ervaring mee?
<Stef_> Met ubuntu wel. Heb hier thuis een servertje draaien
<hansw> ik geloof dat default exim is maar postfix heeft altijd mijn voorkeur
<hansw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Stef_> Eens kijken, bedankt!
<hansw> wel engelstalig
<JanC> Stef_: als je ook je mail wil lezen zal je ook dovecot o.i.d. moeten installeren
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<hansw> of pop3 danwel imap
<hansw> als je alleen lokaal binnen je eigen netwerk zo mail op haalt kan dat, tenzij je lokale gebruikers niet kunt vertrouwen
<OerHeks> als je dan direct spam ontvangt ..
<OerHeks> of je hdd zit vol, omdat de outbox overloopt ..
<OerHeks> dan is spamhaus niet voldoende :-D >> http://www.debian-tutorials.com/mail/iptables-shell-script-to-drop-spamhaus-listed-ip
<hansw> in postgres kun je prima rbl's aangeven
<hansw> en kies wel zen.spamhaus, de rest is een beetje obsolete
<hansw> OerHeks, van alles in iptables gooien wordt je ook niet vrolijk hoor, gooi het dan in een access lijst
<OerHeks> dat is ook een idee, ja
<hansw> of gewoon direct in postfix hangen
<hansw> smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
<OerHeks> maar ik heb eigenlijk geen verstand van mailservers, ik vind dat het linkste deel van een server.
<hansw> reject_rbl_client relays.ordb.org
<hansw> reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org
<OerHeks> ah zo
<hansw> je kunt ook psbl er aanhangen, is een rbl waar ik aan mee heb geholpen
<hansw> aan de software iig
<hansw> http://psbl.org/
<hansw> haha, ze gebruiken zelfs nog mijn logo, dat is leuk
<OerHeks> jeuj, http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.7/
<hansw> bah, rare mensen die me volgen op g+
<erkan^> arme hansw
<erkan^> :p
<hansw> erkan^, nee, gewoon stricter mensen weren :-)
<erkan^> lol
<Stef____> Hallo, ik heb een bestand rc.local, en hierin heb ik een regel staan 'vncserver' deze zorgt er gewoon voor dat mijn vnc server opstart. Maar ik moet deze regel uitvoeren als een andere gebruiker. Hoe kan ik dat doen ?
<Stef____> Het was iets met 'su' dat weet ik nog
<hansw> sudo
<hansw> neem wel even het volledige path op naar sudo, een cron en rc gebruiker hebben geen volledige env
<hansw> of edit de config en zorg dat het forked naar de gebruiker
<hansw> of ....
<Stef____> su - GEBRUIKER -c "COMMAND" werkt
<hansw> Stef_, wat wil je dan opstarten als andere gebruiker?
<Stef____> Het is gelukt ik moest de vncserver opstarten als een andere gebruiker
<Stef____> ik heb nu dus su - stef -c "vncserver"
<hansw> de meest belangrijke software heeft daar zelf een optie voor omdat het master proces toch als root moet opstarten, daarna forked het naar de gebruiker
<Stef____> hiermee wordt de vncserver opgestart tijdens het opstarten
<hansw> http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/VNC-Server#head-7c49b55e2c2479da2b0fa1a35d1b86c96be828d5
<hansw> volgens mij is het niet nodig
<hansw> http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<hansw> tenzij je er zelf een goede reden voor hebt natuurlijk
<Gorash> waarom niet tightvnc?
<Gorash> sudo apt-get install tightvnc-server
<Gorash> daarna gewoon als user: vncserver -opties
<JanC> Gorash: waarom wel?
<Gorash> vind hem altijd relaxed werken
<JanC> ik bedoel: wat voor voordelen heeft het voor Stef____ (en anderen)
<Gorash> tsja, alled wat je goeft te doen om hem te runnen is bovenstaand :P
<Gorash> *alles
<JanC> "relaxed" is een relatief begrip namelijk  ;)
<Gorash> klopt
<hansw> kan best zijn dat stef alleen maar bepaalde gebruikers wil bedienen, dan is zijn oplossing een mogelijkheid maar of het handig is is een tweede
<hansw> kan ook wel zijn dat hij zelf geen root is die echt wat mag zetten
<Gorash> tightvnc start je simpelweg op vanauit de betreffende user, pass ect kan worden ingegeven. je kan ook switchten naar andere users en het starten, poort telt automatisch op
<JanC> vncserver in rc.local draaien lijkt me bedoeld om *DM ook beschikbaar te hebben via VNC of zo?
<Gorash> erg simpel in gebruik
<JanC> of mogelijk kan die zelf voor *DM spelen?
<hansw> JanC, geen idee, ik vroeg al waarom
<Stef____> Als het werkt ben ik blij :) ik moet deze regel gewoon altijd doen want anders krijg ik geen vnc
<hansw> maar waarom dan niet? waar heb je dat gelezen?
<JanC> er zit een VNC-server "ingebouwd" in GNOME, maar die werkt niet als je remote wil inloggen vziw
<Gorash> of ga naar voorkeuren - opstarttoepassinhrn?
<Gorash> en add hem gewoon....
<JanC> Gorash: dat werkt hetzelfde als de ingebouwde uiteraard
<JanC> met het nadeel dat die minder integreert
<Gorash> je kunt er toch gewoon vncserver inplempen en dan start die @ boot!?
<Gorash> of heb ik dat verkeerd?
<JanC> dan start die na het inloggen
<JanC> bij het begin van je gebruikerssessie dus
<Gorash> ah, dat is neit handig inderdaad tenzij je de user uato laat starten
<hansw> dat doet stef ook, alleen met het verschil dat al het andere dan al is gestart
<Gorash> tsja dan ff scriptje maken
<Gorash> staat tig tutorials online
<hansw> onlogisch
<Gorash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<hansw> rc.local is iets wat je system wide op wil starten als al het andere al draait
<JanC> je kan vino automatisch laten starten bij het inloggen vziw, en dat ppur met een vinkje in de GUI?
<hansw> daar is het iig goed voor te misbruiken
<hansw> JanC, ja
<JanC> dus ook bij het automatisch inloggen
<hansw> Gorash, een ~/.profile is dan nog beter als je het voor sommige gebruikers wil doen
<hansw> is niet veiliger maar wel handiger
<JanC> als je automatisch inlogt is er maar één gebruiker waarbij het nuttig is, toch?  ;)
<Gorash> ye, maar draai zelf 1 user hier dus voor mij is het zo goed
<Gorash> en voor vnc lijkt he met zowiezo handig!? :)
<hansw> Gorash, zet het in die ene gebruikers profile :-)
<hansw> mocht je ooit een andere gebruiker krijgen dan hoef je niet te klooien
<Gorash> hmm dat is wel handy
<JanC> VNC wil je normaal niet automatisch draaien overigens, of alleszins enkel op localhost of VPN adres ?
<Gorash> ik heb het standaard aan
<Gorash> alhoewel ik tegenwoordig emt SSH ook prima uit de voeten kan
<hansw> JanC, op een cacti doos wil je dat weer wel, of op een nagios doos
<JanC> hansw: eh, waarom?
<hansw> naja, het blijft unix, tig oplossingen
<hansw> JanC, stop die doos in een monitoring lan, die wil je overal bij laten kunnen
<JanC> VNC op publiek adres == remote access hé  ;)
<hansw> JanC, 'private lan'
<JanC> dan nog
<hansw> ow, monitoring is niet duidelijk :-)
<JanC> "private" is relatief  ;)
<hansw> ik ga slapen :-)
<JanC> tenzij je standaard ipsec of zo op je LAN draait
<Stef____> Of je VNC is beveiligd met wachtwoord?
<JanC> onversleutelde wachtwoorden zijn niet erg nuttig  ;)
<JanC> tenzij het netwerk zelf versleuteld is (vb. via SSH/OpenVPN/ipsec/etc. tunnel)
<JanC> of tenzij je zeker bent dat je netwerk 100% veilig is
<JanC> (bij een ethernet LAN thuis is die veronderstelling misschien veilig genoeg)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-28
<saju_m> how convert CIDR notation to ips  in python ?
<tomuzy> Hee...
<tomuzy> dutch?
<tomuzy> hallo!??
<OerHeks> hallo tomuzy :-)
<tomuzy> hey,
<tomuzy> dus iedereen die linux of ubuntu enz, heb die kan hier in chatten xD ;)?
<OerHeks> ja, nou, dit is het officiele ubuntu support irc, er is ook een #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<OerHeks> welkom :-)
<tomuzy> thxx okey geinihg xD ;)
<OerHeks> ik draai zelf Kubuntu, maar dat is een detail.
<tomuzy> maar waarom praten bijna niemand?
<OerHeks> dat doen ze wel, als er een interessante vraag voorbij komt. heb geduld.
<tomuzy> ok sorry. xD
<tomuzy> okey. ikwacht wel ,
<tomuzy> k vind wel geinig als een paar mensen mee praten xD
 * Solak twijfelt een beetje welke *ubuntu hij op z'n oude powerbook g4 zal zetten...
<OerHeks> G4 ...
<Solak> xubuntu lijkt me wel geschikt, maar lubuntu kan natuurlijk ook (kubuntu zal ik sowieso maar niet proberen ;))
<OerHeks> dan zult ge naar de co,,unity versies moeten
<Solak> OerHeks: ja, da's ppc en dus wat lastiger :/
<OerHeks> hoeveel ram ?
<Solak> PowerBook G4 13" 867MHz 640Kb RAM 60Gb HD.
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<Solak> de vraag is natuurlijk ook hoelang er nog support is voor ppc...
<OerHeks> of de 11.10 alfa2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<OerHeks> geen support canonical, wel support community
<OerHeks> als je lichter wilt, zou ik Lubuntu proberen
<Solak> nou, ik bedoel met support meer update van apps.
<OerHeks> hmm flash is een probleem denk ik
 * Solak draait nu kuki linux op z'n netbook (Acer Aspire One, 1Gb ram / 8Gb ssd)
<Solak> Adobe flash?
<OerHeks> jups, geen pcc versie meer, denk ik
<OerHeks> ppc
<Solak> flash zal ik niet zo snel nodig hebben...
 * Solak kan wel  leven zonder flash support :)
<OerHeks> How to install power pc Lubuntu 11.04 with Firefox 5 >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1798792
<Solak> misschien moet ik het systeem wel helemaal niet meer willen gebruiken... maar ja, het doet nog prima waar ik het voor wil gebruiken, dus...
<OerHeks> ik zou het voor de gein eens proberen.
<OerHeks> en de machien meenemen naar een ubuntu-demonstratie :P
<Solak> ja, ik overweeg op de helft van de HD nog OS X te zetten, en de rest Linux.
<Solak> :-)
<Solak> lubuntu is vast ook wel geschikt voor zo'n netbook, of niet?
<OerHeks> hoeveel mb hdd ?
<Solak> 1Gb RAM, 8Gb HD.
<OerHeks> nou, gewoon ubuntu zou ook goed moeten werken
<OerHeks> er is geen netbook iso meer, dit is gewoon dat unity geval
<Solak> er draait nu kuki op, da's een variant van (x)ubuntu en draait xfce... werkt op zich goed.
<exalt> ik wil apache php mysql installeren
<exalt> maar kan lamp nietmeer vinden
<OerHeks> tasksel is verdwenen he ?
<exalt> ja
<exalt> ik weetal hoe
<exalt> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<exalt> of lamp_server^
<OerHeks> dit last ik gister, nette LAMP howto > http://www.akker-huis.nl/ubuntu-installeren-lamp.php
<OerHeks> c/last/las
<ertai_NL> io
<ertai_NL> Thomas_de_Graaff: kan je me inviten?
<ertai_NL> #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<OerHeks> ik hoor gezwoeg en gezweet in KDE development 4.7
<hansw> navond
<OerHeks> hoi hansw
<hansw> hoi oer, al pijn in je buik?
<OerHeks> nope :(
<hansw> dat is balen :-)
<OerHeks> word niet echt BBQ weer, dit weekend, hier aan de kust.
<hansw> ik heb dat trouwens in de winter, pijn in mijn botten bij temperatuur wisselingen
<hansw> het was hier vandaag erg aardig trouwens, lekker de tuindeur open
<OerHeks> je krijgt nu 5 gb bij Ubuntu-One, nu 1 miljoen gebruikers.
<hansw> OerHeks, laat ze eerst maar oplossen dat ze pollen :-)
<hansw> met 100 procent cpu op 1 core
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-29
<Druif> Hallo,
<Druif> Ik heb een vraagje met betrekking tot de videoeditors die beschikbaar zijn voor linux.
<Druif> Ik wil graag video's van een hdslr gaan editen, welk programma kan ik hier het beste voor gebruiken?
<jpjacobs> Druif: geen idee, maar er zijn er wel een hele hoop die je kan proberen. Om mijn video te converten van het naive mov formaat dat men camera uitbraakt, gebruik ik handbrake, wat echt de grootte 10 keer kleiner maakt, zonder visueel te degraderen.
<mvn071> Druif http://ubuntustudio.org/
<Druif> jpjacobs, ik wil ook graag de video's aan elkaar kunnen plakken en het geluid eronder kunnen zetten, dus alleen converteren is niet voldoende.
<StefandeVries> Druif: kijk eens naar OPenShot
<Skald_9_> hey
<OerHeks> hoi Skald_9_
<Skald_9_> heb iets op twee plaatsen ondertussen geinstalleerd met sudo, maar heb nu ook geen toestemming to de desbetreffende directories dus kan het zelfs niet verwijderen
<Skald_9_> http://www.planeshift.it/
<Skald_9_> installeerde de 64bit versie .run-file
<OerHeks> op welke plaats heb je dat geinstalleerd ?
<OerHeks> ik ken planeshift alleen van naam
<Skald_9_> eerst desktop daarna de aanbevolen plaats: opt directory
<OerHeks> als je ooit een plaats moet kiezen, zou ik /opt/ nemen  ..
<OerHeks> ah oke, en met sudo rm /opt/planeshift/* of iets dergenlijks werkt niet ?
<Skald_9_>  sudo rm /opt/PlaneShift/*
<OerHeks> welke error krijg je dan ?
<Skald_9_> rm: kan ‘/opt/PlaneShift/*’ niet verwijderen: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Skald_9_> maar is er wel
<Skald_9_> krijg enkel geen toegang
<OerHeks> oke wat staat er in /opt/PlaneShift/ ?
<OerHeks> staan er mappen in, of exevutables ?
<OerHeks> *executables
<Skald_9_> De inhoud van de map kon niet weergeven worden.
<OerHeks> raar, dan is daar ook niks.
<Skald_9_> en via terminal geraak ik er ook niet in
<OerHeks> ls -a
<OerHeks> of ls -al
<OerHeks> niks hidden ?
<Skald_9_> nee zie het niet
<Skald_9_> staat er niet tussen
<OerHeks> dan is die folder wel leeg
<daan4711> Ik heb een probleem met mijn draadloze netwerk, ik zou deze graag in Master modus zetten (AP), maar dit wordt niet ondersteund door de driver. Is er een alternatieve driver mogelijk voor mijn netwerkkaart? Ik gebruik een Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<daan4711> Op internet kom ik het een en ander tegen over Madwifi, maar ik kan niet opmaken of dit ook voor mijn netwerkkaart geschikt is.
<OerHeks> daan4711, je wilt van je wireless netwerkkaart een AP maken ?
<Skald_9_> hoe ga je nu weer terug naar cd\ ?
<Skald_9_> wil de home opt directory controleren
<daan4711> OerHeks: inderdaad!
<OerHeks> Skald_9_, cd
<OerHeks> of cd <spatie>
<Skald_9_> en dan ?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee of er een andere driver voor nodig is.
<Skald_9_> zit nog met dos commando's te denken :s
<OerHeks> om helemaal naar de root te gaan , cd <spatie> /
<Skald_9_> tnx
<Skald_9_> ik blijf in -desktop:/$
<Skald_9_> ah sorry
<Skald_9_> das de root :p
<OerHeks> misschien heb je wat aan deze wiki, daan > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Skald_9_> zelfde probleem ; rm: kan ‘/opt/PlaneShift/*’ niet verwijderen: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<daan4711> Die ben ik al tegengekomen, in ieder geval bedankt.
<OerHeks> Skald_9_, paste eens de output van 'ls' in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<OerHeks> ( als je in /opt/  staat
<Skald_9_> ok
<OerHeks> ik hoop niet dat het een hoofdletterprobleem is ..
<Skald_9_> kan je mijn copy paste zien ?
<OerHeks> plak de link van paste.ubuntu.com hier
<Skald_9_> zie geen link
<OerHeks> plakken, verzenden, dan zie je de url in je balk
<Skald_9_> ah
<Skald_9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/654672/
<OerHeks> de map is er wel, maar nu zien wat er in staat
<OerHeks> cd PlaneShift
<OerHeks> en dan weder paste
<Skald_9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/654673/
<OerHeks> vreemd :(
<Skald_9_> idd
<OerHeks> je hebt hem dus 2x geprobeerd te installeren ..
<OerHeks> geen toegang...
<Skald_9_> ja en normaal gezien gelukt
<OerHeks> leest er iemand mee die dit snapt ?
<OerHeks> heb je het spel kunnen spelen ?
<Skald_9_> nee
<OerHeks> en op je Desktop, wat staat daar ?
<OerHeks> of op /Bureaublad ...
<OerHeks> dat is ook zoiets leuks van ubuntu nl ..
<Skald_9_> geen directory zichtbaar
<Skald_9_> heb wel al geprobeerd te oninstalleren
<Skald_9_> uit de forums kan ik niet veel opmaken
<OerHeks> ja, de ellende met een losse .run of .deb ..
<Skald_9_> http://www.hydlaaplaza.com/smf/index.php?PHPSESSID=f01df651b590d4d88a67ff481255c881&board=41.0
<Skald_9_> had de .bin file moeten gebruiken misschien
<OerHeks> ik weet het weer, ik kreeg planeshift ook niet aan de gang .. maar heb het niet verwijderd, een verse install gedaan geloof ik.
<Skald_9_> de link naar de .bin file is weg
<OerHeks> forum die geeft wel aanwijzingen over export path, maar niets over de installatie/.plaar
<OerHeks> *plaats
<OerHeks> ik denk dat planeshift gedeeld ergens anders staat ..
<Skald_9_> oei hoe ga ik dat vinden ...
<Skald_9_> find commando geprobeerd maar vind niets
<OerHeks> je zou hem moeten starten met pslaunch ..
<Skald_9_> wat moet ik dan downloaden ?
<Skald_9_> of ook de run-file gebruiken ?
<OerHeks> ik bedoelde zoeken op pslaunch
<Skald_9_> ah
<Skald_9_> Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Skald_9_> find gebruikt
<OerHeks> dan heeft dat spel mooi de boel vernaggelt :(
<OerHeks> ik zie hier dat hij ook in /opt/ wil installeren, dat vind ik normaal ..
<OerHeks> en dan niks, no acces
<Skald_9_> :(
<OerHeks> ik mis wel 100 mb ofzo
<Skald_9_> ik dus 200 maw
<Skald_9_> niet veel maar toch ...
<OerHeks> bij 2 x install, mogenlijk ja
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb een vraagje over open office op Ubuntu. Ik weet niet zeker of dit een 'open office vraag' is of een 'ubuntu vraag'.
<OerHeks> leef je uit
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> okee
<pjotter> Ik heb mijn bestanden op een gemounte externe schijf staan.
<pjotter> Wanneer ik daar een open office bestand op (bijvoorbeeld met calc) en ik wijzig dat bestand, en sla het op, gebeurd er iets geks.
<pjotter> Het bestand wordt wel goed opgeslagen. maar daarna verschijnt er ineens een extra bestand met de naam bestand0.ods
<pjotter> Wanneer ik het nog eens doe.. bestand1.ods, bestand2.ods etc
<OerHeks> ja
<hansw> dat is toch het oo formaat?
<OerHeks> dat zijn dan de oude versies
<OerHeks> lief he ?
<pjotter> Wat? Dat Open Office mijn hele schijf vo0lzet met redundante bestanden?
<hansw> ah
<OerHeks> wil je dat niet ?
<hansw> zal vast wel uit te zetten zijn
<OerHeks> dan moet je dat ergens in instellingen kunnen wijzigen...
<OerHeks> jups
<pjotter> Mijn vermoeden is dit: Dat openoffice bij het wegschrijven een tijdelijk bestand maakt met die gekke naam. Maar om de een of andere reden wordt het tijdelijke bestand na de schrijfaktie niet verwijderd.
<OerHeks> open office ... zal wel niet op dezelfde plaats als libre office gedoe zitten ..
<OerHeks> ja, tijdenlijk zou normaal in je openoffice cache zitten, maar juridisch is dat natuurlijk onjuist.
<pjotter> Het gevolg is dat de hele schijf, na verloop van tijd, volloopt met die gekke bestanden. Dit doet Open office alleen op die gemounte schijf. In een lokale dir heb ik er geen last van.
<hansw> cache kan prima gelijk zijn aan het geheugen, maar zal regelmatig een schrijfactie doen om te verkomen dat je het kwijt bent als je geen stroom meer hebt
<OerHeks> hmm openoffice heeft niet de rechten om de cache te dumpen
<OerHeks> op een gemounte drive
<pjotter> Het lijkt erop dat Open Offcie, op de een of andere manier, de rechten mist om bestanden zelf te verwijderen. ofzo... Dat is wat ik denk. Maar heb geen flauw idee hoe ik dat moet controleren.
<hansw> umask probleem denk ik
<pjotter> Heb ik de schijf verkeerd gemount misschien?
<OerHeks> dit is een duidelijke #openoffice vraag .. maar ook een ubuntu vraag
<hansw> je hebt alleen groeps rechten waar je ze leest?
<pjotter> hansw: Ik heb geen idee. Hoe kom ik daar achter?
<OerHeks> wat voor partitie is het ?
<hansw> ls -altr in de dir
<OerHeks> please do not say ntfs
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> of nfs :-)
<pjotter> OerHeks: ik ga eens even kijken. Ik dacht gewoon FAT32
<hansw> owjee
<hansw> dat is een vraag voor #windows :-)
<OerHeks> ik ga even zoeken ..
<pjotter> Ik weet niet hoe ik daar achter kom.. het is een MyBook World Edition II schijf. Een netwerk schijf, RAID I.
<hansw> open een terminal en type mount
<OerHeks> oke
<pjotter> hansw: gedaan, en nu?
<hansw> je ziet dan hoe het gemount is
<OerHeks> op deze pagina, halverwege > Manually http://www.oooninja.com/2009/01/recent-documents-clean-erase-delete.html
<OerHeks> daar kun je die xcu aanpassen
<pjotter> //MyBook/PUBLIC/ on /mnt/MyBook type cifs (rw,mand)
<hansw> cifs is samba
<pjotter> klopt. Ik had eerder nfs geprobeerd maar dat gaf veel problemen met deze schijf.
<hansw> dus afhankelijk van je instellingen daarin kun je weten hoe veel rechten je hebt
<hansw> gaat het om documenten van anderen?
<pjotter> Nee, gewoon documenten van mezelf
<hansw> en heet de samba gebruiker hetzelfde als jijzelf hebt onder ubuntu als accountname?
<pjotter>  Phoe, hans.. ik ben zo slecht in dat soort dingen. Kun je me zeggen hoe ik daar achter kom?
<hansw> whoami is het commando om op de terminal te zien wie je bent
<OerHeks> ah
<pjotter> Ok, dan krijg ik gewoon mezelf als normale user te zien
<pjotter> En nu de samba user?
<pjotter> Staat dat ergens in een bestand?
<hansw> en dat is de gebruiker pjotter?
<OerHeks> gevind, in libreoffice, in instellingen, > laden en opslaan > algemeen , daar heb je de optie om een document om de zoveel minuten op de slaan, standaard 15
<OerHeks> klopt dat bij jou ook
<OerHeks> om de 15 een file ?
<pjotter> OerHeks: Iik zal kijken, maar ik denk dat het daar niet aan ligt hoor. Zoals ik al zei: dit gedrag vertoont ie alleen bij gemounte drives
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/autoherstel-TUCrUcd0.1311977732.png
<hansw> pjotter, moet je inloggen om te kijken op cif shares?
<OerHeks> ja, maar als je dit uitzet, doet hij dat daar ook niet.
<OerHeks> geen nette oplossing, begrijp ik.
<hansw> OerHeks, dat wil je idd niet
<pjotter> Ok, OerHeks. Bedanklt. Ik onthoud dat maar zoek toch nog even naar een wat betere oplossing. Volgens mij ligt het aan de rechten. En gaat daar iets verkeerd.
<pjotter> cifs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=77 0  0
<pjotter> Dit zijn de opties bij het mounten
<hansw> ow :-)
<pjotter> nie goei?
<hansw> pjotter, als je de schijf aan een windows bak hangt, onder welke gebruiker kun je dan de documenten bereiken?
<pjotter> Geen enkele, de schijf vraagt geen gebruikersnaam of password. Het is vrij toegankelijk voor iedereen op het netwerk
<hansw> en je kunt dan ook gewoon alles bewerken?
<pjotter> Ja, hoor. geen probleem.
<hansw> ik krijg zelf het idee dat 2200 een betere optie is maar ben er niet zeker van
<pjotter> was die umask in orde?
<hansw> even nakijken
<hansw> /dev/sdc1 on /media/Toshiba type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<hansw> zo heb ik het hier gemount, is wel een ext3 schijf
<pjotter> Tja, ik weet dus niet wat voor soort schijf het is... Hoe kom ik daar achter?
<hansw> dat weet je al wel
<hansw> het is een cifs, hoe het intern heet is niet belangrijk dan
<hansw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974325
<pjotter> Nee, ik bedoel hoe die is geformatteerd. Of het een ntfs, fat32 of ect nogwat is...
<hansw> 022 dus
<pjotter> ok, jij denkt dat ik die 77 moet veranderen in 022?
<hansw> lees het even goed, voor je wat aanpast
<hansw> je kunt ook een uid en gid meegeven
<pjotter> Ik ga ff wat uitproberen. Ben zo terug...
<hansw> niet lezen en gewoon proberen, heerlijk :-)
<pjotter> Hallo hansw. Ik heb geprobeerd te mounten, nu met umask=022. Maar nog steeds hetzelfde verhaal. Die tijdelijke bestanden blijven gewoon staan.
<OerHeks> hans is net weg :(
<pjotter> boehoehoe!! :(
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-30
<thomasberends> hoe kan ik zien wat voor netwerkkaart ik heb in Ubuntu? en dan vooral de snelheid ervan..
<OerHeks> thomasberends, ik geloof niet standaard, maar met nettools wel > sudo apt-get install ethtool net-tools
<OerHeks> en dan in terminal:   ethtool eth0
<OerHeks> of eth1
<thomasberends> is dat niet de snelheid van de verbinding dan?
<OerHeks> snelheid, settings, ja
<OerHeks> je kan ' dmesg |grep eth0 ´ in terminal geven, maar dat geeft bij mij geen speed o.i.d.
<thomasberends> rechtermuisknop op netwerkicoontje -> verbindingsinformatie geeft ook snelheid ;)
<thomasberends> maar.. router is 100 mbit, dus hoger geeft ie sowieso niet aan.
<OerHeks> ja, maar als je een gigabit noc hebt, en verbonden bent met 100, dan zie je geen 1000 ?
<OerHeks> psies
<thomasberends> daarom, dus kan ik daardoor nooit de snelheid van de netwerkkaart te weten komen.
<OerHeks> wel met ethtool
<OerHeks> verder is een hardware progje voor geheel je systeem
<OerHeks> sysinfo
<thomasberends> *installeert sysinfo*
<oCean> lshw laat ook capabilities en capacity zien. btw, ethtool is -vlg mij- niet in net-tools
<OerHeks> lshw geeft dat ook niet, bij mij oCean
<thomasberends> nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet (rev a2)
<thomasberends> das driver right?
<oCean> OerHeks: mijn sudo lshw -C network output: http://privatepaste.com/86dce3078e
<OerHeks> ah, bij beter bestuderen zie ik het idd, 10/100/1000
<OerHeks> ik wou het ook plakken :-D
<oCean> :)
<OerHeks> hmm is daar een grep uit te vogelen ?
<oCean> 'tuurlijk, maar ethtool laat het ook zien
<thomasberends> ik paste het ff.
<thomasberends> http://pastebin.com/FqyHxqer , op regel 11.. 1 GB/s.. dus.. ik heb gewoon een 1 GB/s netwerkkaart?
<OerHeks> ja, je hebt om precies te zijn, ook een 10/100/1000
<oCean> yup
<OerHeks> misschien niet belangrijk, 10, maar hij kan het wel
<thomasberends> tja, ik wil het netwerk hier thuis van 100 mbit naar 1 gbit krijgen.
<OerHeks> doen !
<thomasberends> naja, ik woon nog thuis
<OerHeks> ik heb er veel plezier van, en geen hoge kosten eigenlijk.
<thomasberends> dus wss pak ik gewoon een switch, zodat alleen mijn kamer gigabit heeft ;p
<thomasberends> maja, ik twijfel of ik er nog een eigen draadloos netwerk bij wil.
<OerHeks> dat kan ook, als tussenstap
<OerHeks> hardcore gamer ?
<Solak> hmm, is er een manier om te testen waar het probleem precies zit als er geen geluid uit de speakers komt? Zowel lspci als lsmod geven zinnige info op dat gebied, en volume staat zo te zien ook goed.
<thomasberends> ja, ik ben een hardcore gamer en gebruik ubuntu. nee xd
<thomasberends> ik download gigantisch veel films, en stream lekker alles overal na toe xd
<OerHeks> Solak, welke geluidskaart heb je ?
<OerHeks> en je hebt 'alsamixer' natuurlijk bekeken, invoer, uitvoer ..
<OerHeks> M van mute
<Solak> ik zie hier 'HDA Intel (alsa mixer)'.
<OerHeks> je hebt soms 2 chips, je kan die dan wisselen met F6 in alsamixer ..
<Solak> OerHeks: de andere is 'Realtek ALC268 (OSS Mixer), maar die lijkt alleen 'input'.
<Solak> ah, die is alleen playback. andere is playback, recording en beep
<OerHeks> ik heb lang geen problemen met sound gehad, maar er zijn een paar wiki's >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure  en >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<trijntje> Solak: je kan alsamixer in een terminal uitvoeren, misschien staat daar iets verkeerd
<OerHeks> ja alle F toetsen even nazien
<OerHeks> eerst F6, juiste device
 * Solak gaat eens kijken... thanks.
<ubuntutest> wie is er in gelukt om foxitreader te installeren
<OerHeks> ik heb het niet, ik weet wel een recente wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Foxit
<OerHeks> onderaan staat iets van alleen 32 bits versie ..
<OerHeks> maar dat is voor 64 bit prima op te lossen met IA32-libs
<ubuntutest> dit al gezien maar werkt  niet
<OerHeks> wat werkt niet, precies ?
<hansw> pff, dat is wennen zo'n ipad
<erkan^> Goedenavond heren en dames
<erkan^> Ik heb een probleem
<erkan^> Zie een plaatje: zien jullie --> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-PxuMwqwPqt0/TjRt2YEFBDI/AAAAAAAABT8/m9CTcuD6je0/s640/geen%252520sluiten.png  .. dat staat geen pictogrammen zoals sluiten, minimaal, enz. wat moet ik doen?
<jpjacobs> gebruik je unity?
<erkan^> nee, gnome 2.3
<erkan^> ik heb eerder gnome 3 via ppa geïnstalleerd
<jpjacobs> en als je uw venster niet maximaliseert, heb je der dan?
<erkan^> ik klik onderaan
<lonki> erkan^, gnome3 gooit veel weg
<erkan^> mss moet ik mn compute weer schoonmaken denk ik?
<erkan^> en opnieuw installeren
<lonki> er zijn wel manieren om het te fixen geloof ik, moet je even op zoeken
<erkan^> ja, lonki :S
<erkan^> oh
<erkan^> ik wist het niet dat je was hansw hi hi
<hansw> sorry, nick change :-)
<erkan^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726755
<erkan^> ik heb gnome 3 al verwijderd
<erkan^> maar ik heb veel hulpprogrammatjes verloren )-: hansw
<hansw> erkan^, en unity opnieuw installeren? of gnome2?
<erkan^> gnome2
<erkan^> hoe?
<hansw> apt-get remove gnome* en daarna weer installeren?
<erkan^> ok, ik moet die afmelden
<erkan^> ik ga het proberen
<hansw> zo, skype werkt op ook mijn ipad
<alex--> Hoe weet ik of ik virtualisatie nodig heb?
<alex--> Ik wil 20 GB ram reserveren zeg maar voor een vriend zijn gameservers
<erkan^> hoi hansw
<erkan^> ik ben nu bij lubuntu
<erkan^> het was niet geslaagd om gnome installerne
<erkan^> denk da ik ga mn computer andere keer sgoonmaken
<hansw> dat is een oplossing ja
<hansw> dit is pas mijn 3e linux doos, de eerste draaide 10 jaar, de tweede ging kapot na 5 jaar
<hansw> ofzo
<erkan^> gelukkig verlies ik mn bestanden niet, hansw
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> ow
<hansw> ah, goede backup
<erkan^> ik had geen backup
<erkan^> gedaan
<hansw> hmm, speaking about backup
<jpjacobs> hehe, ben net aant schriven aan een backupmanagmentscript :)
<erkan^> :p
<hansw> gewoon iedere nacht automatisch, maar dat is op het werk :-)
<erkan^> mn mening: gnome 2 is het beste versie,
<erkan^> en je dan, hansw ?
<hansw> ?
<hansw> wat beter is?
<erkan^> vind je gnome 2 of gnome 3 beter, hansw ?
<erkan^> gnome 3 is echt ander
<jpjacobs> :) ik was aan het zoeken voor iets dat incrementele dar backups neemt, maar niet gevonden. Nu ben ik zelf iets aan het schrijven wat ook de backups roteert (dus de oudste eruit, nieuwste erbij)
<hansw> ik denk dat vooruitgang wel moet
<hansw> jpjacobs, je moet eerst je backup behoefte analyseren. kan best zijn dat je aan een week genoeg hebt, of drie maanden nodig hebt
<hansw> erkan^, moet gnome3 nog bekijken
<erkan^> ow heb jij nog nooit met gnome3 gedaan dan?
<hansw> ja, 1 keer via usb
<hansw> maar dan kun je geen oordeel vellen
<alex--> Wie kan me helpen?
<hansw> niemand, maar als je je vraag stelt kunnen we een poging doen
<alex--> Hoe weet ik of ik virtualisatie nodig heb?  Ik wil namelijk 20 GB ram reserveren zeg maar voor een vriend zijn gameservers
<jpjacobs> hansw: uhu. maar ik wil dus iets als een maand aan wekelijkse hele backups + dagelijkse incrementele
<hansw> aan wat voor virtuele zaken denk je alex?
<alex--> hans: Ik wil namelijk 20 GB ram reserveren zeg maar voor een vriend zijn gameservers
<alex--> Dus ik dacht, ik maak een VPS voor hem
<hansw> jpjacobs, dat is wel te doen ja
<erkan^> 20 TB? (-:
<alex--> Maar ik vind ook weer dat hij dan iets te veel kan
<alex--> 20 gb ram
<alex--> blijft er nog 4 over voor mij
<hansw> jpjacobs, maar ik zou zelf de laatste 4 dagen een full backup doen en dan een paar op een week en een maand, of incrementals en alleen een maand
<hansw> ligt er helemaal aan wat je terugzet tijd maximaal mag zijn
<OerHeks> jpjakobs, waarom niet gewoon rsync, en grsync als gui om een backup, en incremental in te stellen ?
<hansw> rdiff :-)
<OerHeks> ow het was pjotter niet gelukt, 22
<jpjacobs> OerHeks: das leuk. maar het moet ook werken op windows, zonder een massa brol te installeren. Heb nu bijna een Lua scriptje rond DAR geschreven dat alles wou moeten doen
<jpjacobs> en rsync doet geen compressie
<alex--> Hello, I want to let my friend execute some scripts, can I limit the amount of things he may execute? And limit his ram usage?
<alex--> sorry verkeerde channel
<alex--> moest in engelse
<alex--> hoi viezerd
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-31
<jpjacobs> iemand hier ervaring met audacity?
<jpjacobs> ik was me aan het afvragen wat de "jump to specific time" shortcut was ...
<alex--> Iemand verstand van Squeezebox server?
<alex--> "Zorg ervoor dat je muzieksysteem op het netwerk is aangesloten en dat de netwerkinstellingen kloppen."
<alex--> Hoi, ik kan geen verbinding maken met m'n router, hoe komt dit?
<alex--> hij probeert verbinding te maken
<alex--> en daarna zegt hij: offline
<hanswpad> navond
<alex--> hanswpad: kun je me helpen?
<Am|n> hi
<Am|n> any one alive here
<Cugel> I'm not sure. Are you?
<Am|n> hi
<Am|n> Cugel
<Am|n> u there
<hansw> hmm, ipad is toch te syncen vanuit ubuntu, geloof ik
<Cugel> Ik heb het niet getest maar ik dacht het ook, ja.
<imkes60> heb je dat net vast gesteld?
<hansw> nou, ik moet nog 4300 nummers, daarna weet ik of het ook gelukt is
<imkes60> van de hoeveel?
<hansw> van de bijna 4400
<imkes60> dat klinkt als nog even wachten
<Am|n> hi
<Am|n> all
<hansw> ja, ach
<hansw> Am|n, this is a Dutch channel
<Am|n> good good
<Am|n> bro
<Am|n> i sale shells in dalnet server
<hansw> And I am not your bro
<hansw> JanC, ben je in de buurt?
<hansw> iemand anders?
<imkes60> tja
<imkes60> ik ben meer van de vragende soort, dus daar zal je wel niet naar op zoek zijn
<hansw> Am|n, we have no interest in them, please leave
<imkes60> ik probeer om ubuntu te installeren op mijn mini notebook (http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/1302/2/mini-notebooks-packard-bell-easynote-xs20)
<imkes60> maar het lukt niet. ergens op mijn zwerftochten door google kwam ik een log pagina van ubuntu-nl tegen, waaruit het lijkt alsof iemand anders dat wel gelukt is
<imkes60> hansw: al onder de 4000 gekomen?
<JanC> imkes60: voor een "hardware-info"-site staat daar toch echt wel heel hardware-info op die pagina  ;)
<JanC> heel weinig
<JanC> ah, Via C7
<imkes60> ik was oorsprinkelijk al heel blij dathet plaatje in elk geval klopte ;-)
<JanC> imkes60: waar gaat het precies fout?
<imkes60> ik moet via usb installeren
<imkes60> dat gaat alleen een beetje goed wanneer ik de createusb van de livecd gebruik
<imkes60> dat wil zeggen wanneer ik unetbootin gebruik, dan gaat ie direct door van windosXP
<imkes60> ik bedoel naar
<imkes60> ook wanneer ik het programma van de ubuntu download pagina voor installeren via usb gebruik gaat het mis
<imkes60> wanneer ik de createusb versie gebruik, kom ik tenminste in een scherm terecht met de copyright notice van SYLINUX
<imkes60> alleen daar kan ik vervolgens niet verder, want er is geen cursor, maar alleen een blinkend streepje dat geen invoer accepteert
<imkes60> "SYSLINUX 3.82 2009-06-09 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2009 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<JanC> imkes60: gebruik je het ingebouwde toetsenbord?
<imkes60> ja
<JanC> SYSLINUX gebruikt gewoon het BIOS voor toetsenbord-invoer...
<imkes60> zou kunnen (ik heb nog gekeken of ik iets als bios update kon vinden, maar dat levede alleen een programmaatje op dat bij 40% mijn hele notebook liet crashen)
<JanC> imkes60: en als die bij unetbootin meteen naar Windows doorgaat is dat omdat de BIOS om de één of andere reden denkt dat je USB niet bootable is
<imkes60> JanC: is er iets wat ik daar aan kan doen?
<JanC> sommige BIOS'en willen niet booten van een USB die geen partitietabel heeft, of die er juist wel een heeft
<JanC> sommige BIOS'en vereisen ook dat als je een partitietabel hebt, dat er dan minstens één partitie als "bootable" aangemerkt is
<imkes60> JanC: kan je dat zien? Dan kan ik bij de crashende stick even kijken wat ie heeft
<JanC> en sommige BIOS'en hebben een BIOS-optie die booten vanaf USB aan/uit zet
<imkes60> in mijn geval kan je alleen de volgorde veranderen
<JanC> imkes60: de meeste partitioners kunnen dat tonen
<JanC> imkes60: de optei die dat regelt staat niet altijd bij de boot-opties
<imkes60> abC: ah, vandaar
<imkes60> JanC: sorry mijn vingers houden het niet bij
<JanC> in het BIOS van m'n EEE is  er een optie "OS installed" / "pre-install" o.i.d.
<alex--> Ik krijg mijn printer niet werkend..
<alex--> Heb al van alles geprobeerd
<alex--> Het betreft een Brother DCP-115C
<imkes60> JanC: waar vind je die optie?
<JanC> ergens in de BIOS, maar als je BIOS er zo één heeft zal die sowieso niet dezelfde zijn (dit is een fabrikant-specifieke hack)
<imkes60> JanC: tot nu toe ben ik alleen nog maar op de reguliere manier in het bios gekomen
<JanC> als daar niks staat dat mogelijk relevant lijkt kan je daar weinig doen dus
<imkes60> er lijkt verdacht weinig te staan, alleen maar mogelijkheden om met F6 en F5 de volgorde te wisselen
<JanC> ik bedoel niet het boot menu maar de eigenlijke BIOS-instellingen?
<imkes60> maar opzich lijkt hij bij een createusb-gegenereerde stick wel die stick op te pikken, anders zou hij niet met de SYSLINUX melding komen
<imkes60> waar vind je de bios instellingen?
<JanC> geen idee, meestal staat dat in de documentatie of op het opstartscherm?
<JanC> anyway, zoals je zegt boot die van sommige USB-apparaten blijkbaar
<imkes60> zoiets als press F2?
<JanC> zoiets
<imkes60> maar dan kom je in het menu
<JanC> "het menu"
<JanC> boot-menu?
<JanC> boot-device-selectie-menu?
<imkes60> hmm, even kijken
<JanC> en zoals al gezegd, het probleem lijkt me niet dat je helemaal niet van USB kan booten...
<imkes60> dat duurt wel even.... daarom wil ik er iets anders op hebben staan
<imkes60> ik was al heel blij toen ik dat regeltje eindelijk op mijn scherm kreeg
<imkes60> ok, ik mag herstarten =)
<imkes60> Het is de PhoenixBIOS Setup Utility
<JanC> right
<imkes60> ik heb ook nog geprobeerd of het hielp wanneer ik de regel die begint met ui verwijderde uit de /syslinux/syslinux.cfg
<JanC> ik betwijfel of je wel wat nuttigs vindt daar, maar goed, kijk eens rond  ☺
<imkes60> maar dat had jammer genoeg geen enkel effect
<imkes60> je kan de tijd aanpassen....
<imkes60> en aangeven dat je legacy USB support wil hebben (staat op enabled)
<imkes60> nog wat password spul
<imkes60> en tot slot een tabblad waar je de volgorde aankan passen van de boot priority, waar de usb ook vermeld wordt, indien hij aangesloten is
<imkes60> en dan natuurlijk nog de opties die er nog minder toe lijken te doen
<imkes60> is schijfbeheer onder win7 een partitioner?
<JanC> ja, soort van  ☺
<JanC> geen idee of die de nodige info geeft of "user friendly" is  :p
<imkes60> ik heb ook nog een ubuntu ergens  in virtualbox, als dat beter werkt...
<JanC> als je USB kan doorlussen is dat zeker ook een oplossing, maar mogelijk zit het ook wel ergens in die dinges van Win7
<imkes60> ok, virtualbox ubuntu is gestart, is nog beetje een sup optimale versie (muis werkt nog niet lekker) maar ik kan er vast wel programma's mee gebruiken. als je toevallig een naam hebt
<imkes60> alhoewel, daar zal de usb ondersteuning vast ook bij horen
<JanC> als dat een recente VM is, installeer dan virtualbox-ose-guest-*
<JanC> -dkms, -x11 & -utils
<imkes60> normaal kan ik gewoon de VBoxadditions toevoegen, maar vandaag lijkt dat niet te werken
<JanC> maar voor USB doorlussen zou dat normaal niet nodig moeten zijn vziw
<JanC> USB devices doorlussen kan ergens via het menu, dacht ik
<imkes60> ah, sorry, de status balk viel onder mijn andere statusbalk....
<imkes60> hoe kom ik nu bij mijn usb stick?
<imkes60> ik kan hem selecteren, en dan?
<JanC> als die aan je VM gekoppeld is zou je via GParted of parted of fdisk de nodige info moeten kunnen zien
<JanC> GParted is grafisch, dus misschien makkelijkst als je niet zo veel ervaring hebt ;)
<imkes60> virtualbox is in de stress geschoten
<imkes60> en hij weigert terug te komen. ik heb hem vast beledigt door hem zo hard handig af te sluiten
<imkes60> ok, windows, dus ik zal de pc herstarten... hopelijk tot straks
<imkes60> goedeavond
<OerHeks> :-)
<imkes60> JanC: deze keer kan ik via virtualbox met ubuntu wel bij de usb stick komen
<imkes60> =)
<imkes60> ik was aan het proberen om te kijken hoe mijn usb stick om ubuntu te installeren op een klein notebookje gepartitioneerd was (geloof ik) toen de virtualbox met ubuntu erin crashde
<imkes60> JanC: ben je er toevallig nog?
<JanC> imkes60: ?
<imkes60> ja
<imkes60> ik heb GParted nu naar mijn stick laten kijken
<JanC> en wat zegt die daarover?
<imkes60> waar kan je zien of de partitie bootable is?
<imkes60> oh, hij heeft een flags op boot staan
<imkes60> JanC: bedoelde je dat?
<JanC> ja, het is een "flag"
<JanC> en als er zo'n flag is, is je USB stick ook gepartitioneerd lijkt me
<imkes60> ik zal eens kijken wat ie van de andere stick vindt
<imkes60> hmm, het lijkt erop dat virtualbox weer in crash mode is. misschien had win7 de stick wel eerder te pakken dan VB
<imkes60> mijn andere stick zie ik namelijk niet in de lijst met aanwezig usb-zaken in win7
<imkes60> ok, dat is niet waar
<imkes60> maar virtualbox is wel weer in reageertniet mode
<imkes60> in elk geval reageert mijn notebook dus iets beter op een stick waarvan ik kan zien dat ie een boot partitie heeft
<imkes60> maar dan blijft het nog steeds de vraag waarom hij niet door de SYSLINUX copyright regel heen komt
<JanC> mogelijk een bug in de BIOS...  :-/
<imkes60> ai
<JanC> gebeurt soms als je via de BIOS probeert een grafische modus in te stellen
<JanC> omdat de meeste fabrikanten dat niet/nauwelijks nog testen
<imkes60> kan je ook zonder die grafische modus?
<JanC> ik denk dat Ubuntu standaard syslinux grafische modus gebruikt?
<JanC> unetbootin gebruikt standaard tekstmodus IIRC
<imkes60> ah, maar die werkte helemaal niet
<JanC> dus als je die bootende kan krijgen...  ;)
<imkes60> Als
<JanC> of de alternative installer eens proberen
<imkes60> tot nu toe knippert de stick 1 keer (ongeveer) en daarna gaat ie door naar winXP
<JanC> die werkt in tekstmodus
<imkes60> wat is de alternatieve installer?
<JanC> imkes60: zoals gezegd: dat kan zijn omdat die stick met unetbootin niet/anders gepartitioneerd was, of partitie niet als bootable gemarkeerd
<JanC> imkes60: als je Ubuntu iso downloadt kan je kiezen daarvoor normaal
<JanC> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/ --> scroll even naar beneden
<imkes60> en dan de alternate versie nemen?
<JanC> de alternate installer installeert een desktop met de installer van de server
<JanC> ja
<JanC> imkes60: geen garantie dat dat helpt, maar je kan altijd eens proberen
<imkes60> dank je wel, is prettig wanneer je weer naar iets anders kan kijken dan de dingen die niet blijken te werken =)
<imkes60> ik kan na het herstarten van mijn pc later nog eens kijken of de andere stick een andere partitie flag heeft.
<imkes60> zowaar ik kan virtualbox herstarten zonder dat de hele pc uit hoeft =)
<imkes60> JanC: ik zie nu in GParted dat er bij de niet werkende stick een waarschuwings driehoek staat, die bij de andere afwezig is
<imkes60> ze hebben trouwens allebei een "boot" flag
<imkes60> "Unable to find mount point" klinkt ook niet veel belovend
<JanC> imkes60: kijk ook eens waarom die waarschuwing daar staat?
<JanC> rechtsklik erop & info of zo
<imkes60> "unable to read the contents of this file system!"
<imkes60> hij geeft ook alleen streepjes bij Used en Unused
<imkes60> JanC: bedoelde je dat?
<JanC> eh
<JanC> imkes60: dat klinkt alsof die stick mogelijk stuk is?  ;)
<JanC> of op z'n minst het bestandssysteem erop
<imkes60> hmm, dat zou verklaren waarom wwindows er aldoor om zeurt....
<imkes60> maar ja, foutmelding lees ik meestal pas correct nàdat ik weet wat ze bedoelen
<imkes60> zou formateren helpen?
<imkes60> hmm, windows klaagt over de stick die wel een beetje werkt...
<imkes60> JanC: ik heb het even gecontroleerd (ze zijn allebei op hun eigen manier rood, dus ik had ze door elkaar kunnen halen, maar dat is niet het geval)
<imkes60> de beetje werkende stick is fout vindt windows, de niet werkende stick is fout vindt GParted. (ze hebben blijkbaar zo hun voorkeuren)
<JanC> Windows klaagt over alles wat geen MS bestandssysteem/partitionering gebruikt, denk ik  ;)
<JanC> al gebruikt zo'n installer stick gewoon FAT32, lijkt me
<imkes60> volgens mij stond dat er wel bij
<imkes60> blijkbaar is het niet klagen van windows een beetje verdacht in dit geval
<imkes60> voor het geval dat... zal ik de stick formateren voor ik er de alternate versie op zet
<imkes60> JanC: jammer genoeg lijkt de alternate iso geen direct van de cd te gebruiken usb-creator te hebben
<imkes60> mijn handen beginnen te klagen en ik heb ze morgen weer nodig, dus het wordt tijd om op te houden
<imkes60> Bedankt voor de hulp =)
<imkes60> en een prettige avond verder
<alex--> handen beginnen te klagen?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-23
<kristof> weet iemand hoe ik een VRO bestand omzet in VOB of AVI
<lord4163> Hoi :-)
<lord4163> Ik wil graag een image van een partitie maken, hoe pak ik dat aan? Moet dat met dd, partclone enzovoort?
<Maikel> dd kan
<Maikel> pas er mee op
<Maikel> ff goed lezen
<Maikel> en draai backups
<Maikel> je zal niet de eerste zegt: oeps hdd is fubar
<OerHeks> clonezilla is prima
<Maikel> OerHeks: dd niet?
<OerHeks> dd ook wel, maar dan moet je wel weten wat je precies doet
<Maikel> dd = base
<lord4163> clonezilla, weigerde iets te doen
<Maikel> dus overal aanwezig
 * Maikel is groot voorstander als iets base is, dat aan te wijzen
<Maikel> lord4163: prima, doe dan DD maar lees echt alles goed door!
<lord4163> word hij dan heel groot?
<Maikel> hij maakt een exacte kopie
<lord4163> dat word dan wel enorm groot
<OerHeks> even groot als ...
<StefandeVries> Dat is logisch, met dd. ;)
<lord4163> ik had acronis vroeger wel een gebruikt, dan kreeg je een enorm kleine image.....
<lord4163> 20GB ofzo :P
<Maikel> 20 gb
<Maikel> is niet meer zo groot toch?
<lord4163> en met gzip dan?
<Maikel> hij maakt een exact image
<Maikel> ik weet het niet
<Maikel> ik zou het niet wagen
<Maikel> maar goed..try it en vertel het :)
<OerHeks> je kan compressie instellen, dan word hij kleiner .. logisch?
<lord4163> Ja maar hoe veel kleiner, zometeen zit ik nog met een iso van 100GB ofzo :(
<lord4163> En waarom zou je dat niet doen Maikel?
<Maikel> hm omdat je 1 bestand maakt
<Maikel> hoe meer je er mee kloot
<Maikel> hoe groter de kans op een corrupt file
<Maikel> maar goed...dat is playing safe
<lord4163> Hoe moet ik het dan doen?
<lord4163> partclone ofzo?
<Maikel> o-0
<lord4163> oeps
<lord4163> iemand iedeen?
<Maikel> ik geef je een idee?
<lord4163> Ja, maar je zeg zelf dat het een slecht idee is? :P
<OerHeks> nee, lord4163 jij komt met gzip...
<OerHeks> en laat dat tongetje, zo ben je niet serieus.
<lord4163> Zo? http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<Maikel> dat zeg ik niet
<Maikel> ik zeg: kijk er mee uit
<Maikel> en ga niet zo maar enorme files compressen en decompressen
<Maikel> je kan een corrupt file krijgen
<Maikel> dat heet een nuance
<lord4163> Windows schijf is iets van 260GB
<lord4163> en heb 149GB over op mijn externe schijf
<lord4163> laat ik het gewoon maar proberen
<corewillem> ðvü
<corewillem> ðvü
<Cees> ubuntu 12.10, dual monitor, als ik op firefox klik (Unity) opent firefox altijd (fullscreen) op het linker scherm. Hoe krijg ik dat Firefox (of whateverprogramma) altijd op de rechterminitor opent?
<Cees> rechtermOnitor
<Cees> of nog beter (indien mogelijk) op het scherm waarop ik firefox aanklik (in unitybalk)
<Cees> de chromium-webbrowser opent op het scherm waarop op de unity-balk is geklikt
<Cees> waarom werkt dat _niet_ zo bij firefox?
<Cees> oh, laat ook maar... hoe weet ik niet maar na veel "proberen" (open/sluiten/verplaat
<Cees> sen)opent het nu rechts
<Cees> firefox opent nu altijd rechts, ook als ik op de unitybalk in het linkerscherm druk. Niet helemaal goed lijkt me maar voor mij is het opgelost :)
<ZeThomas> hallo, kan iemand mij een beetje helpen? ik worstel wat met mijn linux...
<ZeThomas> ben wel nog een beginneling :)
<ZeThomas> ik heb op mijn oude laptop ubuntu server gezet
<ZeThomas> en ik worstel wat om mijn wifi in orde te krijgen
<ZeThomas> dus bij install heeft hij mijn naar ssid+pass van mijn router gevraagd, en dat werkt top
<ZeThomas> zoalg ik thuis ben, maar als ik weg ben, dan doet hij bij boot moeilijk dat hij niet kan connecten
<ZeThomas> nu ik heb al gevonden dat dit te maken heeft met m'n /etc/network/interface
<OerHeks> moet je als je thuis bent weer pass invoeren ? of was dit eenmalig?
<ZeThomas> waarin staat: iface wlan0 inet dhcp (+2 lijnen met wpa-ssid + psk)
<ZeThomas> nee, thuis connecteert hij automatisch, want die staat dus mooi in interfaces
<ZeThomas> het probleem is als ik weg ben
<ZeThomas> dan wacht hij 2x60 secs omdat hij niet kan verbinden
<OerHeks> "als je weg bent" bedoel je dat je je server meeneemt naar een andere locatie?
<OerHeks> ow zo
<ZeThomas> ja
<ZeThomas> (ik heb eigenlijk alleen maar server gekozen omdat ik enkel een terminal wou)
<ZeThomas> dus nu zou ik het graag zo hebben dat hij niet meer zo lang wacht als ik niet bij mijn eigen router zit
<OerHeks> wat is er anders als jij niet op de locatie zit?
<ZeThomas> ja dat kan ik dus niet reproducen hier, wan ik zit nu thuis, maar hij zegt iets in de lijnen van: can't connect to <ssid>, waiting 60secs
<ZeThomas> en erna nog een lijn met: waiting 60 more secs
<OerHeks> je hebt je server een vast ip gegeven ?
<OerHeks> in je router, nog iets speciaals, mac in je filter gezet?
<ZeThomas> nee, niets speciaals
<ZeThomas> want hij dhclient dus bij ifup denk ik
<OerHeks> word er veel van die netwerkverbinding gebruik gemaakt? torrents willen nog wel eens een verbinding kapen
<ZeThomas> nee dat is het niet, als ik thuis ben is er geen enkel probleem (het is dus een laptop)
<OerHeks> mogenlijk iets met energiebeheer?
<ZeThomas> maar als ik weg van m'n router ben, en ik start m'n laptop op, dan vindt hij bij booten de ssid niet die in /etc/network/interfasec staat, en daar doet hij dan moeilijk over
<ZeThomas> wel 120 seconden lang
<ZeThomas> dus ik vroeg me af of ik daar iets kon veranderen zodat hij thuis wel probleemloos verbindt bij startup
<ZeThomas> maar als ik uithuizig ben, niet moeilijk doet, en ik dan handmatig met iw een connectie kan maken eventueel met een andere hotspot
<OerHeks> ik snap het niet eigenlijk, waar dit nou door veroorzaakt kan worden.
<OerHeks> dit 2 x 60 sec, gebeurt dit als je weer thuis bent, en de 1e keer connect?
<ZeThomas> nee, als ik dan shutdown waar ik ben
<ZeThomas> en ik boot thuis, dan is dat volledig probleemloos
<ZeThomas> enkel als ik boot waar mijn draadloos netwerk niet reikt
<OerHeks> owww zo, buiten bereik pakt hij 2x 60 sec om te blijven proberen?
<ZeThomas> ja
<OerHeks> Oke dit probleem zul je niet hebben bij een 'desktop'. Maar hoe dit op te lossen...
<OerHeks> server is nogal strikt
<ZeThomas> hm
<ZeThomas> ja ik denk dat het dus in m'n /etc/network/interface te doen is
<ZeThomas> waar staat: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<ZeThomas> en dan: wpa-ssid xxx \n wpa-psk xxx
<OerHeks> je kan er maar 1 paar invullen, dacht ik. tenzij je een 2e adapter hebt.
<OerHeks> dus, even gecomprimeerd: je wilt sneller kunnen invoeren welk netwerk je wel wilt gebruiken, dus korter dan 60 sec
<ZeThomas> ik wil dat hij niet zo lang wacht als hij die ssid niet vindt
<OerHeks> dat zou dan iets moeten zijn van 'scan timeout' maar ik kan hier niks duidelijks over vinden..
<OerHeks> misschien iemand die meeleest?
<ZeThomas> ja ik vind ook niet direct iets
<ZeThomas> bon, ik ga slapen, genoeg geprutst
<ZeThomas> m'n screen-kennis is tenminste al iets beter
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> niet verkeerd, terminal beheersen
<ZeThomas> hoewel ik me afvraag of er een manier is om de captions niet te tonen bij split
<ZeThomas> ik heb geprobeerd met cation string ''
<ZeThomas> maar dan toont hij gewoon een lege captionlijn
<ZeThomas> naja mss vind ik het morgen wel, bedtijd nu
<ZeThomas> thx voor de hulp
<ZeThomas> cya
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-24
<ZeThomas> hallo kan iemand me uit de nood helpen met een geluidsprobleempje?
<ZeThomas> ubuntu 12.04, met fluxbox
<ZeThomas> alsa + pulseaudio
<ZeThomas> vanuit terminal krijg ik perfect geluid (aplay)
<ZeThomas> maar als ik in chromium in fluxbox iets afspeel, dan hoor ik niets
<ZeThomas> het vreemde is, als ik dan switch naar een tty, dat ik dan plots het geluid van in chromium te horen krijg!
<ZeThomas> ik word er gek van
<trijntje> hey ZeThomas
<ZeThomas> hallo
<trijntje> heb je zelf de instellingen van het geluid aangepast? Ik dacht dat pulseaudio al lang niet meer standaard in ubuntu zit
<ZeThomas> nee ik heb het geinstalleerd met de bedoeling om mijn geluid werkende te krijgen
<ZeThomas> even proberen zonder, brb
<trijntje> ik weet er zelf weinig van, maar zie deze post:http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/07/13/top-five-wrong-ways-to-fix-your-audio/
<ZeThomas> nja, zonder pulseaudio is het nog steeds van dat
<ZeThomas> dus het ligt aan alsa
<ZeThomas> nou toch pulseaudio
<ZeThomas> met enkel alsa krijg ik helemaal niets in fluxbox
<trijntje> wat bedoel je?
<ZeThomas> dat als ik nu een video afspeel, zonder PA, ik zelfs geen geluid krijg als ik naar de terminal ga
<ZeThomas> terminal geeft wel foutmeldingen: ALSA lib confmisc.c ... (parse_card) canno find card '0'
<trijntje> kan je bij de geluidsinstellingen een andere kaart kiezen?
<trijntje> ik weet niet precies waar die optie in fluxbox zit
<ZeThomas> trijntje: ik ook niet :)
<charl> goeiemorgen
<charl> ik heb even een vraagje over open source voip clients
<CasW> Vertel
<charl> ik gebruik op dit moment skype op linux maar ik wil graag naar een open alternatief
<charl> ik heb al een stuk of 10 clients probeerd die gebruik maak van sip of jingle (xmpp)
<charl> ik heb echter wel een probleem met de call quality
<charl> er schijnt ook een probleem te zijn met echo (ik heb dat helemaal niet in skype)
<charl> weet enigiemand hier misschien van een optie met de call gehalte van skype?
<charl> het heeft heel waarschijnlijk met de codec te maken of zo maar ik ben geen expert
<FOAD> Help.  ntp werkt niet op mijn Kubuntu.  Hoe fix ik dit?
<psilo23> wat werkt er niet
<psilo23> errors ?
<psilo23> welke versie kubuntu etc
<FOAD> psilo23: het werkt gewoon niet.
<FOAD> Als ik handmatig nu ntp doet corrigeert het ding 2 minuten.
<FOAD> 12.04.
<FOAD> Heb er al jaren gezeik mee.
<FOAD> In Date and Time settings staast "Set date and time automatically" aangevinkt, en ik heb een geldige server (ntp.xs4all.nl) opgegeven.
<FOAD> Maar blijkbaar is dat niet goed genoeg.
<OerHeks> en probeer eens manuel?
<FOAD> Als ik opnieuw apply doe krijg ik "Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6," [sic].
<FOAD> Ik heb het manuel al gevraagd, maar hij zei "no se".
<FOAD> En als ik het handmatig, doe, zoals ik om 21:13 zei, lukt het wel.
<OerHeks> oke, is het poort 123 die geblokt is ?
<OerHeks> ow
<OerHeks> ik was toen aan het lezen.
<OerHeks> ik vond dit intressant FOAD >> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=100641#p216089
<OerHeks> hw clock / sw clock
<FOAD> Ja, ik snap er alleen geen zak van.
<FOAD> Ik zie letterlijk nergens staan wat ik nu moet doen.
<OerHeks> de laatste post van die pagina is een andere oplossing om elke start te syncen, maar dat werkt niet als je 24/7 je pc aan hebt staan.
<viezerd> probeer eens een andere, bv. 0.nl.pool.ntp.org
<OerHeks> hmm ik denk als de file niet bestaat, sudo touch /etc/conf.d/hwclock && gksudo kate  /etc/conf.d/hwclock
<viezerd> mss ff handmatig met 'ntpdate 0.nl.pool.ntp.org'
<OerHeks> handmatig wel, en auto niet, viezerd, als ik het goed begrijp; dan komt die error "Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6"
<viezerd> ah ok, dan denk ik dat het pakket ntp of ntpd mist
<FOAD> Handmatig werkt prima, zoals al gezegd.
<FOAD> Nee, die zijn er gewoon.
<viezerd> je hebt er in principe 2 nodig, ntpdate (wordt gebruikt tijdens opstarten) en ntp of ntpd draait als daemon en synct elke paar minuten
<viezerd> die heb je beiden ?
<FOAD> Unable to contact time server: 0.nl.pool.ntp.org
<FOAD> Heh, ik had ntp niet.  Maar het werkt nog niet.
<FOAD> Maar nu dus een andere foutmelding.
<FOAD> Vooruitgang, dank, viezerd.
<viezerd> nu een 'busy' melding ?
<FOAD> Nee.
<FOAD> De melding die ik gaf.
<viezerd> ah ok, dan denk dat je beste ntp.xs4all.nl weer kan instellen
<FOAD> Nee, geeft zelfde resultaat.
<FOAD> En beiden werken prima met ntpdate van de cmdline.
<FOAD> Hrm, blijkbaar komt die melding nu omdat ntpd werkt.  Nou ja.
<viezerd> zou kunnen, als ie aan syncen is zou een melding 'busy' of iets moeten komen. Maar mischien zegt ie ook gewoon 'kan nu niet'
<FOAD> Maar welke ntp server ntpd nu gebruikt blijft geheim denk ik.
<viezerd> kunt es kijken in /etc/ntp.conf
<viezerd> Denk dat daar standaard ubuntu ntp servers instaan
<viezerd> Ik denk dat die daarin staan voorrang krijgen boven die in de KDE klok staan
<FOAD> Oké.  Dank je wel, viezerd en OerHeks. :)
<Guus_> Zou iemand zo aardig willen zijn om naar mijn paste te kijken?
<Guus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108864/
<Guus_> Ik kan niet meer updaten.
<CasW> Wat het probleem dus uiteindelijk lijkt te zijn (ik had er al even naar gekeken), is dat er twee gstreamer0.10-plugins-base zijn, de één heeft versie 0.10.36-1ubuntu0.1 en de ander 0.10.36-1...
<OerHeks> dit ziet eruit alsof je aptitude hebt gebruikt ?
<Guus_> Neen
<CasW> dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq lonesurvivor kan je proberen, denk ik...
<Guus_> Ha, nu is er één weg uit de paste
<CasW> Maar het probleem nog niet ;)
<CasW> sudo apt-get autoremove
<CasW> Probeer 's.
<Guus_> Nu ziet het er iets anders uit
<Guus_> Ik paste het wel even
<lord4163> Hoi!
<Guus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108947/
<lord4163> Ik ben een bash script aan het maken, zou iemand mij kunnen helpen?
<lord4163> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1108948/
<CasW> Dit is na de autoremove?
<Guus_> ja
<CasW> Hm. Het heeft het probleem dus gewoon niet opgelost.
<OerHeks> waar komt die gstreamer conflicten vandaan? heb je een PPA toegevoegd ?
<lord4163> Bij: echo "Oops that's no valid option!" wil ik dat hij automatisch terug springt naar ...
<lord4163> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1108950/
<lord4163>     echo -n 'MySQL seems unfortunately not to be running. Do you wish to install MySQL now? [y/n]:';
<Guus_> Ik denk van de game lonesurvivor.
<lord4163> Hoe doe ik dat? :P
<CasW> Guus_: Ik denk dat je daar eerst op 'use this source' of zo moest klikken voordat je op installeren kon klikken?
<OerHeks> oh van Humble Indie Bundle V ?
<lord4163> iemand? :P
<Guus_> Ja die ja OerHeks
<CasW> Paste de inhoud van /etc/apt/sources.list 's.
<lord4163> hoe werkt dat met die loops?
<CasW> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/goto-label-command-for-scripting-in-bash-shell-166114/
<SSHtester> Beste Ubuntu-liefhebbers, ik heb een vraag. Op Windows had ik altijd mijn toetsenbordinstellingen op Verenigde Staten (internationaal) staat zodat ik ö en camera's kon tikken zonder de spatiebalk in te hoeven drukken. Op Ubuntu heb ik nu Verenigde Staten (met dode toetsen), maar dan kan ö nog wel, maar voor camera's moet ik na de ' nog een spatie geven.
<SSHtester> Hoe los ik dat op?
<Priyantha> je keyboard settings te wijzigen ;)
<guus__> Sorry de pc bleef hangen
<Priyantha> naar US "with dead keys"
<guus__> wat wou je zien CasW
<CasW> guus__: Paste de inhoud van /etc/apt/sources.list 's.
<guus__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108967/
<Priyantha> SSHtester: sorry, ik zit nu niet in Ubuntu, zit in Debian met Gnome3 en gnome-shell, daar is het wsch iets anders
<Priyantha> maar als ik naar System Settings ga
<OerHeks> als je alt-gr + ' tiept staat deze er direct
<CasW> Hé ja, wat leuk.
<Priyantha> en dan naar "Region and Language" ga
<Priyantha> en dan naar "layouts"
<Priyantha> dan moet het vanzelf wijzen
<lord4163> thx daar kan ik wat mee waarschijnlijk!
<lord4163> nu moet ik weer naar dat nest, trusten!
<OerHeks> hmm ik denk dat guus__ een issue heeft door backports
<CasW> Hm, guus__, als je een # voor de vierde regel, "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)]/ precise main restricted", zet en dan weer 's apt-get update && apt-get autoremove
<SSHtester> @Priyantha: ik zie enkel in Systeeminstellingen een optie 'Toetsenbordindeling' staan. De toetsenbordindeling is nu "Engels (US, met dode toetsen)", maar die geeft dus niet het gewenste resultaat. Alle andere Engels (US) versies heb ik ook al geprobeerd, maar die bieden ook niet de oplossing. Verder heb ik bij de systeeminstellingen nog staan: taalondersteuning en toetsenbord, maar die bevatten ook niet de optie die jij noemt, h
<SSHtester> Misschien nog handig om te vermelden: ik draai Ubuntu 12.04 met GNOME 3.
<Priyantha> 0dat is wel de goede die je hebt ;)
<Priyantha> al eens uitgelogd en opnieuw ingelogd ?
<CasW> Hoe typte je dan ö, SSHtester?
<SSHtester> Met shift, dan " en dan o.
<OerHeks> als je alt-gr + ' tiept staat deze er direct
<SSHtester> Pas als ik de o intyp, komt de ö op het scherm.
<SSHtester> @OerHeks: alt-gr + ' werkt inderdaad.
<CasW> En je kon wél in één keer ' typen? Hm, nog nooit van die indeling gehoord. Dan zal je OerHeks' advies moeten opvolgen.
<OerHeks> of mogenlijk die us with dead keys en euro proberen ? mij hinderd het niet.
<SSHtester> Grappig, dat werkte dan op Windows anders dan op Linux. Ik dacht altijd dat die toetsenbordindelingen gelijk waren, maar wellicht zitten er toch kleine verschillen in. Met OerHeks' advies kan ik in ieder geval wel wat.
<SSHtester> US met dead keys en euro kan ik nog wel even proberen.
<Priyantha> same/win 25
<Priyantha> oops :P
<SSHtester> Engels (US) met dead keys en euro doet precies het omgekeerde: de ' gaat nu goed, maar dan werkt ö niet goed meer... ach, ik zal ermee moeten leven denk ik :) In ieder geval kan ik alt-gr + '  onthouden. Bedankt daarvoor! Het viel me gewoon erg op omdat ik sinds jaar en dag Windows gebruikt heb, maar erg is het niet.
<OerHeks> have fun
<SSHtester> Gaat lukken. Ik ben tot nu toe erg enthousiast over Ubuntu (en des te minder over die troep die zich Windows 8 noemt). Ik wilde al langer met Linux gaan werken, maar nu Windows 8 in aantocht is en ik dat echt niet zie zitten, vond ik het tijd om Linux serieus te gaan gebruiken. Ik heb nu Windows van m'n laptop afgegooid en Ubuntu geïnstalleerd. Het is niet te geloven hoeveel sneller het is :-).
<SSHtester> Onvermijdelijk dat als je jarenlang Windows hebt gebruikt, dat er dan bepaalde kleine dingetjes opvallen die anders werken in Linux. Maar voor de rest is de overgang eigenlijk erg makkelijk.
<OerHeks> Zekers, ik ben ingestapt met 9.04 ofzo, toen was de installatie al vrijwel automatisch
<OerHeks> en je moet je tijd nemen, om een systeem te leren kennen, geld ook voor die win8
<guus__> Haha, mijn begin was met Warty en toen ging ik gnash uitproberen met een erg vroege versie van compiz, de horror.
<OerHeks> ik vind my-unity handig om die zijbalk te tweaken.
<psilo23> Ik ben ook overgestapt op 9.04 dacht ik, ik draai al jaren geen windows meer op geen enkel systeem, tis in het begin even wennen maar eigenlijk kan ik er alles mee wat ik wil
<SSHtester> Is ook wel zo. De enige manier om dat te doen is om het ook écht intensief te gebruiken. Daarom had ik het op een andere computer als dual boot met Windows geïnstalleerd om alvast een beetje gewend te raken en passende Linux-alternatieven te zoeken voor Windows-programma's. Na er een tijdje mee gewerkt te hebben heb ik besloten het écht te gaan gebruiken op mijn laptop.
<psilo23> Ik heb nu meer problemen met windows dan met ubuntu, omdat ik die windows 7 enzo gewoon gemist heb, nooit aangeraakt :D
<OerHeks> ideaal is een 2e pc, en als je durft je beste
<SSHtester> Het is inderdaad even wennen, maar ik merk nu dat de meeste Linux-applicaties prima alternatieven zijn (en soms zelfs nog beter dan op Windows).
<psilo23> Alleen ik loop soms nog wel eens tegen lullige dingetjes aan die net iets makkelijker gaan met windows, maarja, ik heb het er wel voor over :P
<OerHeks> ik draai een athlonII x2 3 ghrz en 4gb, nvidia 430 met een SSD, gruwelijk.
<psilo23> Jah ik zat wel eens muziek op youtube te zetten, ook toen ik nog windows had, moet je is met linux doen met ffmpey
<psilo23> ffmpeg
<psilo23> en dan een python script om het te posten naar youtube
<psilo23> gaat gewoon zeker 10x sneller, en  het geluid is nog beter ook
<OerHeks> ffmpeg is nogsteeds de basis voor veel 'tools'
<psilo23> en de bestanden zijn kleiner
<psilo23> ik vind ffmpeg echt leuk om mee te spelen
<SSHtester> @psilo23: ja, dat heb ik ook soms wel, maar het meeste heb ik tot nu toe wel weten op te lossen. Sommige dingen moet je gewoon aanwennen heb ik wel gemerkt, maar het is allemaal prima te doen.
<psilo23> SSHtester: als je zin hebt om wat te testen, check bitlbee als je het niet al ketn :D
<SSHtester> Dat ken ik nog niet, maar ik denk dat Google het wel kent :)
<psilo23> startpage.com hoop ik voor je
<psilo23> geen google.com >:|
<OerHeks> duckduckgo
<psilo23> startpage.com
<psilo23> duckduckgo is echt niets :P
<OerHeks> als ik nu voor ubuntu vragen zoek, gebruik ik meestal askubuntu
<psilo23> mjah die vind je ook gewoon op google, ik zoek alles op google via startpage en dan kom ik er wel uit hehe
<psilo23> dat duckduckgo vind je dat echt fijn werken ?
<guus__> scroogle is ook wel fijn
<CasW> Hm, ik moet ook binnenkort nog migreren naar duckduckgo. Nouja, na de vakantie, kan ik ook eindelijk overstappen op 12.04.
<SSHtester> AskUbuntu is inderdaad al vaak handig gebleken. Een soort tweede Stack Overflow dat ik altijd gebruik voor m'n programmeerproblemen. Ook ideaal.
<psilo23> bestaat scroogle nog ?
<psilo23> CasW: wrom niet gewoon startpage.com ?
<CasW> Omdat ik die nog niet kende, waarom wél gewoon startpage.com?
<guus__> Oh nee ik kom er net achter dat scroogle dood is
<OerHeks> en http://www.wolframalpha.com/ is ook niet gek
<CasW> Goed, ik ga pitten, dag!
<OerHeks> doeg Cas
<psilo23> die ken ik nog niet maar ik ken hun privacy policy niet
 * OerHeks denkt ach privacy, wil een mens dit wel? 
<SSHtester> WolframAlpha is inderdaad ook een enorm goede site. Vraagje: In welk opzicht zijn sites als startpage.com beter dan Google.com met SSL? Op startpage.com staat ook "enhanced by Google", dus als je Google wilt ontwijken lukt dat ook daarmee niet lijkt me... ?
<SSHtester> Ah, ik had het woord 'Details' onder 'Enhanced by Google' niet gezien. Daarin staat het uitgelegd. Just curiousity: wat logt Google dan zoal? Ik neem niet aan dat ze van iedere zoekopdracht het IP-adres et cetera opslaan, want dat levert ontelbaar veel records per dag op...
<OerHeks> als je ingelogd browsed, dan kan je nog wat met je zoekhistory
<OerHeks> anders word dit idd zoveel maanden opgeslagen.
<psilo23> ze loggen je ip adres en je zoek opdrachten dus wel op
<psilo23> ze maken een mooi profiel van je
<psilo23> http://donttrack.us/
<psilo23> alleen vind ik duckduckgo niet zo fijn werken
<psilo23> maar wel leuke site van ze
<psilo23> en dan heb je nog tracking cookies
<psilo23> en de social media buttons
<psilo23> facebook, google, ze houden allemaal bij welke websites je zoekt
<psilo23> waar je naar zoekt
<psilo23> waar je op klikt
<psilo23> etc etc
<psilo23> als je op bepaalde websites komt worden ook van die tracking cookies geinstalleerd die bij houden welke sites je bezoekt en hoe vaak etc
<psilo23> sterker nog, zodra jij op een website komt en je ziet een LIKE button of een button om het te sharen met twitter of google+ dan weten die bedrijven al dat jij op die site zit
<psilo23> zodra je die button ziet alleen al
<psilo23> :D
<guus__> Bij google account gebruikers doen ze dat wel.
<guus__> In ieders geval.
<guus__> Maar google is nogal transparant, facebook is slechter als het om privacy gaat.
<SSHtester> Ok, maar als je niet ingelogd op Google bent is er dus eigenlijk weinig aan de hand, of wel?
<guus__> Dat weet ik niet, Gebruikt U een adblocker?
<SSHtester> Nee
<guus__> Heeft U gmail?
<SSHtester> Geen adblocker betekent natuurlijk dat Google Analytics allerlei gegevens verzamelt...
<SSHtester> Gmail: ja
<guus__> Heeft U op Gmail wel eens het idee dat de advertenties betrekking hebben op Uw zoekopdrachten/uw email?
<SSHtester> Ja, dus er wordt inderdaad gekeken naar je interesses.
<psilo23> ze loggen je ip met je zoek opdrachten of je nou ingelogd bent of niet
<psilo23> ik heb bij een hosting bedrijf gewerkt waar een paar an die google boxen stonden
<guus__> Hoe lang bewaren ze het?
<guus__> Enig idee?
<psilo23> nee dat weet ik niet
<psilo23> maar ik ben nogal paranoia dus ik probeer al die dingen gewoon te ontwijken met plugins die alle tracking cookies en social media buttons blokkeren enzo
<psilo23> en ik gebruik lekker startpage.com dan weet ik iig zeker dat ze niets loggen :P
<psilo23> daarom zou ik ook nooit de dns server van google gebruiken
<psilo23> die logt wel mooi alloe websites die je bezoekt :P
<guus__> Gebruikt U wel Chrome?
<SSHtester> Ik wist wel dat Google in het geheim profielen opbouwt, maar op zich doen de meeste sites dat wel denk ik (Facebook, Twitter, ...). Wat ik weer niet wist is dat iedere zoekopdracht gelogd wodt. Dat lijkt me toch een hoop data die ze per dag binnen krijgen...
<SSHtester> Nee, ik gebruik Firefox al enkele jaren.
<SSHtester> Op de sites waar dat kan gebruik ik SSL.
<guus__> Https everywhere?
<guus__> Eigenlijk was mijn vraag van Chrome meer gericht op psilo23
<SSHtester> Nee, maar die is wellicht wel handig om te installeren.
<psilo23> ik gebruik chromium
<guus__> https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere/ het zal je verbazen hoeveel websites het hebben
<psilo23> en soms firefox
<guus__> Is chromium helemaal clean?
<psilo23> hoe bedoel je clean lol
<SSHtester> HTTPS Everywhere is bij dezen geïnstalleerd :) Die wilde ik al een langere tijd installeren, maar ik vergat het telkens.
<psilo23> https everywhere voor firefox werkt met een lijst, die je zelf bij moet vullen
<guus__> Ja ik bedoel clean alsin, gebruikt het de urlbalk niet ook als zoekmachine.
<psilo23> als je hem automatisch wilt doen moet je ook https finder erbij installeren
<psilo23> nee ik gebruik de url niet als zoekbalk
<guus__> Chrome doet dat wel, die haalt alle links door Google (Als ik een vriend van mij mag geloven)
<psilo23> alle links ? mjah dat weet ik niet zeker eigenlijk, ik gebruik nog wel een proxy dus dan hebben ze me ip nog niet maarja
<psilo23> dat moet ik is na proberen te gaan
<guus__> Een keer sandboxen met wireshark
<guus__> Dan weet je het meteen.
<psilo23> kan hem ook een keer met proxychains opstarten kijken of ik het daar zie want dan zie je wel alle ip adressen die hij bezoekt
<psilo23> of iets naar verstuurd
<psilo23> als je nog een leuke plugion tegen trackers wilt moet je is kijken naar ghostery
<guus__> Maar ik ga slapen broeders
<guus__> Bedankt voor de hulp!
<SSHtester> Jij ook!
<SSHtester> Heb nu HTTPS Everywhere met HTTPS Finder geïnstalleerd. Vreemd is trouwens dat ik enkel HTTPS Finder in de lijst met add-ons zie en HTTPS Everywhere niet. Maar goed, hij komt ook bij de zoekresultaten niet meer omhoog, dus het zal goed zijn...
<SSHtester> Ik zoek nu even een site die zonder de plugin HTTP gebruikt en met de plugin HTTPS...
<SSHtester> Dan kan ik zien of het werkt.
<psilo23> rt.com ?
<SSHtester> Ah, fedoraproject.org is een mooi voorbeeld. Mooie add-ons, die HTTPS Everywhere en HTTPS Finder.
<psilo23> jah en mocht je ooit eentje zoeken voor Chrome of Chromium dan heb je KB HTTPS Enforcer nodig
<psilo23> en check die Ghostery, die is er ook voor allebij de browsers
<SSHtester> rt.com is inderdaad ook een goed voorbeeld. Doe ik dan 'Toevoegen aan witte lijst' of 'Sla regel op'?
<psilo23> best mooit plugin vind ik dat
<psilo23> sla regel op
<psilo23> *mooie
<SSHtester> Oeps, ik had op fedoraproject.org 'Toevoegen aan witte lijst' gedaan. Kan ik die witte lijst gemakkelijk inzien?
<SSHtester> Never mind, al gevonden. Wel is het vreemd dat hij zegt dat HTTPS Everywhere niet geïnstalleerd is terwijl ik dat net gedaan heb?
<psilo23> hmm ik heb dat opgezocht of hij alles naar google stuurt chromium, dat staat standaard uit maar kan je wel aanzetten
<psilo23> jah ik zag het bij mij ook opeens dat https everywhere disabled stond zelfs
<psilo23> nadat ik die https finder erop gezet had
<psilo23> maar hij werkte nog
<psilo23> dus zal wel goed zijn :P
<SSHtester> Niet eens disabled bij mij, maar gewoon niet in de lijst met add-ons. Ik zal het nog eens proberen.
<SSHtester> Wellicht is het probleem dat Firefox aangaf: 'null wordt geïnstalleerd na een herstart van Firefox'. Oftewel: de add-onnaam is 'null' en staat wellicht daarom niet in de lijst... Enig idee hoe ik 'm dan deïnstalleer?
<psilo23> lol nee ik heb daar nog nooit van gehoord man
<psilo23> welke versie firefox heb je ?
<SSHtester> 14.0.1
<SSHtester> Hmm.. via de site van HTTPS Everywhere de xpi installeren werkt wel.. vreemd dat het via about:addons niet werkte....
<SSHtester> Zo, nu werken HTTPS Finder en HTTPS Everywhere prima. Bedankt voor de tip!
<psilo23> was wel interessante vraag van guus maar ik heb het net gecheckt, je kan chorme / chromium zo instellen dat je in de zoekbalk met startpage.com zoekt
<psilo23> en alle data verzenden uitzet
<psilo23> had ik blijkbaar al eens naar gekeken want hij verzond al geen data
<psilo23> mjah heb je al gecheckt naar die plugin, ghostery ?
<psilo23> die is ook goed
<psilo23> https://www.ghostery.com/
<psilo23> soms kom je op bepaalde websites dan zie je gewoon dat er ze gewoon meer dan 10 tracking cookies van bedrijven proberen te installeren
<SSHtester> Kan ik ook eens proberen.
<SSHtester> Blokkeert Ghostery alleen tracking cookies of ook andere zaken?
<SSHtester> Ghostery zojuist geïnstalleerd. Op tweakers.net vindt het vijf trackers, maar op google.nl geen enkele en dat lijkt me stug. Als ik in de paginabroncode kijk, zie ik toch duidelijk een paar keer het woord 'analytics' voorbijkomen. Of telt dat niet als een tracker?
<psilo23> google analytics word ook geblocked door ghostery als het goed is
<psilo23> die zie ik er altijd bij staan
<psilo23> en adners kan je hem blokkerne door op het spookje te drukken
<psilo23> hij moet erbi jstaan volgens mij
<SSHtester> Als ik naar https://www.google.nl ga, zegt het spookje:  'No trackers here'.
<SSHtester> Op tweakers.net vindt 'ie Google Analytics trouwens wel.
<SSHtester> Zie ook hier: http://forums.breekpunt.nl/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=48655
<psilo23> jah nou je het zegt
<psilo23> dat is wel vreemd
<psilo23> maar goed dat ik geen google gebruik
<psilo23> :P
<psilo23> hahaha
<SSHtester> Vreemd hè? Het lijkt me toch dat Google minstens Analytics voor zichzelf gebruikt...
<SSHtester> In ieder geval is Ghostery een blijvertje. Is het nou ook zo dat advertenties met Ghostery geblokkeerd worden, of is het echt alleen voor tracking cookies?
<SSHtester> (op gmail.com wordt Analytics wel weer gevonden... misschien heeft google.nl toch geen trackers?)
<SSHtester> Ik ga pitten. Bedankt voor alle hulp en vooral de tips voor de twee mooie add-ons HTTPS Everywhere en HTTPS Finder. Dat werkt echt erg goed. Met Ghostery moet ik nog wat meer experimenteren, maar dat komt wel goed. In ieder geval weer twee nuttige add-ons erbij. Mijn dank is groot!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-25
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Zou iemand mijn bash script na kunnen kijken?
<lord4163> http://pastebin.com/QebeNp78
<UndiFineD> lord4163, waarom zet je geen if's na de andere reads ?
<lord4163> wat bedoel je precies?
<UndiFineD> read -n mypassword
<UndiFineD>    sudo mysqladmin -u root -h localhost password '$mypassword'
<lord4163> waarom moet ik daar dan een if zetten?
<UndiFineD> met iets meer controles kun je een hoop afvangen, verder vind ik het niet logisch dat als mysql niet een positieve status heeft deze gelijk maar geinstalleerd moet worden
<adubuntu> ik heb nu ghostscript versie 8.71 en wil deze upgraden naar 9.04. Via softwarecentrum gaat het niet. Ik heb hulp nodig om dit via de commandline te installeren. Om te beginnen: welke download moet ik kiezen van http://downloads.ghostscript.com/public/
<adubuntu> onder Ubuntu 10.04
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij helpen java werkend te krijgen
<lord4163> could not find main class
<lord4163> jdk 7 maar proberen
<lord4163> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Gerad> hoi
<Gerad> IK ben GErad
<Gerad> En ik heb een vraag voor mijn brother 3 in 1 printerapparaat. Ubuntu heeft deze software al geinstalleerd, is alleen voor documenten printen bedoeld.
<Gerad> Niet voor scannen.. deze brother 3 in 1 is op WiFi en ubuntu herkent deze scanner niet.
<trijntje> hoi Gerad
<trijntje> welke stappen heb je al gedaan om de scanner aan de praat te krijgen?
<Gerad> hoi
<Gerad> IK ben momenteel nu aan het uitzoeken op google welke software ik kan gebruiken
<Gerad> weet weinig van ubuntu af
<Gerad> als ik 'software scan document wifi' kiest denken ze al gauw aan scan netwrkpoorten en/of scannen naar beschikbare wifi
<Gerad> Mijn heel huis met digitale apparaturen zijn voorzien van wifi
<Gerad> er is geen kabel te vinden in deze brother-printer
<trijntje> om te beginnen kan je het standaard programma 'scannen' proberen :P
<Gerad> gedaan, niet gevonden. Errormelding
<Gerad> standaardprogramma zijn met kabel gewend, geloof ik
<trijntje> hoe heb je de drivers voor die printer geinstalleerd?
<Gerad> deb via ubuntu softwarecentrum handmatig
<OerHeks> welke brother 3-in-1 is het?
<Gerad> brother printer staan nu als standaard ingesteld, alleen om te printen
<OerHeks> vaag dat mensen NOOIT het type nummer noemen, alsof we helderziend zijn.
<Gerad> DCP-J315W
<Gerad> Je bent dé OerHeks.. is HELDERZIEND
<Gerad> He ha
<OerHeks> owja, vorige week 1x iemand wel.
<trijntje> Gerad: waar kwam die .deb vandaan?
<Gerad> Er bestaat dus geen standaard programma wifi-scanner??
<Gerad> Kwam van brother-website zelf
<trijntje> het standaard programma werkt ook over wifi
<Gerad> Voor windows wel
<Gerad> Me notebook is geinstalleerd met ubuntu omdat windows te vaak rommelmeldingen binnen krijgen
<OerHeks> ik denk dat dit de oplossing is > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921644
<OerHeks> je hebt ubuntu 64 bit ?
<Gerad> BEdankt, ik zal dit omiddelijk beginnen.. nee 32 bit is standaard
<OerHeks> ow dan zouden die files wel aanwezig moeten zijn in de juiste folders.
<Gerad> ik laat jullie weten als het geslaagd is
<OerHeks> dus sla het cp .. gedeelte over, alleen '# Brother scanners
<OerHeks> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes" toevoegen aan  /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<Gerad> ?
<Gerad> bij nummer 5.. moet rustig lezen
<OerHeks> jups, neem je tijd
<OerHeks> onze oosterbuuren hebben wel een goede brother help pagina > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner#Zusaetzlich-fuer-11-04-11-10-und-12-04
<adubuntu> ik heb een OpenType font in home/username/.fonts map staan. Dit font gebruik ik in OpenOffice documenten. Als ik een .odt document exporteer als PDF dan kan ik deze niet meer printen.
<adubuntu> volgens mij moet ik dit font in de juiste map van Ghostscript zetten. Alleen in welke map en hoe moet ik dit doen.
<adubuntu> ik draai Ubuntu 10.04
<Gerad> dcp-j315w scanner software geinstalleerd en nu moet ik uitpuzzelen hie ie werkt.. en bedankt!
<lord4163> Hoi :-)
<lord4163> Hoe kun je nou zien welke distro er draait met een commando?
<lord4163> ?????
<StefandeVries> Geduld is een schone zaak, lord4163.
<lord4163> Ik ben bezig met een script en ik wil dus dat hij op meerdere systemen werkt, niet alleen op ubuntu.
<lord4163> dus hij moet eerst de distro checken op een of andere manier en dan als het arch is moet pacman en ubuntu apt-get
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issues of zoiets
<rork> lord4163: lsb_release -a
<rork> `cat /etc/issue` is inderdaad ook een optie
<lord4163> ik moet alleen de naam hebben van de distro
<StefandeVries> Kijk eens naar awk, tail en head.
<lord4163> ik dacht aan: distro="lsb_release -a >> distro.txt | grep 'Distribution ID: enzovoort'"
<lord4163> maar dan krijg ik niet alleen de distronaam er uit gefilterd
<rork> `cat /etc/issue | grep '^\S+' -oP` (werkt voor Ubuntu, weet niet hoe het voor de rest werkt)
<StefandeVries> En daarvoor zijn we hier.
<lord4163> oke zal eens zien en proberen :)
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Zou iemand kunnen kijken of dit goed is ? http://pastie.org/4331372
<OerHeks> ziet er wel mooi uit, of het goed is, weet ik niet.
<corewillem> ah ik ontvang toch nog berichten
<OerHeks> (mijn beperkte bash kennis kan niets ontdekken iig)
<lord4163> op het bash IRC was het antwoord dat ik het opnieuw moest vergelijken bij elke "of" (|)
<OerHeks> je kan ook "set -x"als 1e regel zetten voor debugging
<lord4163> ok zal ik onthouden, wist ik nog niet
<OerHeks> of  set -n, x is printen elke regel waar hij mee bezig is
<OerHeks> n = noexecute >> http://ss64.com/bash/set.html
<lord4163> oerheks weet je hoe je zon lijstje krijg?
<lord4163> Bijvoorbeeld net zoiets als tasksel
<OerHeks> Niet echt, kijk eens in de source van tasksel?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/tasksel/2.88ubuntu9/+files/tasksel_2.88ubuntu9.tar.gz
<lord4163> xdialog bedoelde ik
<lord4163> denk ik
<Cees> schermbeveiliging is wit- in plaats van zwart-beeld. :( Ubuntu 12.10 alpha. Nog geen proprietary nvidia driver geïnstalleerd maar zal dat het oplossen?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-26
<UndiFineD> Cees, misschien ook maar niet doen icm met wayland / weston
<UndiFineD> wit / zwart kan dat te maken hebben met rgb / bgr kleuren ?
<UndiFineD> niet logisch maar je weet maar nooit
<Nagataka> aha.. meer mensen hier
<Nagataka> ik heb nogal een leuk probleempje :)
<Nagataka> Zojuist heb ik een deb van teamviewer gedownload.. gewoon door de installatie geklikt
<Nagataka> en daarbij is bash verwijderd -.-
<Nagataka> met als gevolg.. dat ik niet meer kan inloggen op mijn linux installatie.
<Nagataka> Nu met een live cd een chroot geprobeerd
<StefandeVries> Bash is weg..
<StefandeVries> Heb je sh wel nog?
<Nagataka> Yeps
<StefandeVries> Log daar eens op in en installeer dan bash?
<StefandeVries> Of denk ik nu te simpel?
<Nagataka> mmmm daar heb ik niet eens aan gedacht
<Nagataka> lol
<StefandeVries> Werkt dat? :p
<Nagataka> ik ga een restarten.. wish me luck xD
<Nagataka> hij ging bash_completion oid installeren
<Nagataka> nou.. een reboot zal het me zeggen.. tot zo :)
<qsdf> lol
<nagataka> StefandeVries, helaas lukte het vandaag niet meer om me linux in orde te krijgen.. Ik zei na 10 minuten weer terug komen.. Je ziet het. Een paar uur xD
<timo^> wat was het probleem als ik vragen mag? :)
<nagataka> ik probeerde teamviewer te intsalleren.. die verwijderde bash
<nagataka> en nog meer apps :D
<nagataka> dus ik kon niets meer xD Zelfs niet meer inloggen :D
<timo^> ow
<timo^> dat is vreemd, maar vooral vervelend
<nagataka> Nogal xD een paar projectjes kwijt.. maar daar werken we gewoon weer verder aan verder met een verse linux xD
<timo^> je hebt nu een nieuwe installatie?
<nagataka> totally :D
<nagataka> weer helemaal fris :P
<nagataka> duurde een paar uur.. eerst windows partitie decrypten.. maar dan heb je ook wat ;)
<timo^> je kunt er zelf gelukkig om lachen ;)
<timo^> voortaan maar VNC gebruiken :P
<nagataka> gelukkig wel :D Was me eigen stomme fout om al die waarschuwingen te negeren
<nagataka> tijdens het installeren was het
<timo^> sja
<nagataka> bash word verwijderd
<nagataka> ga je gang maar
<timo^> zo leer je ook weer wat ;)
<nagataka> bash opnieuw installeren..
<nagataka> YES PLEASE!!
<nagataka> toen; Error installing bash
<nagataka> fack!
<timo^> ai
<timo^> dan houdt het op... :(
<nagataka> idd... :D ach weer je
<timo^> maar een erg vreemd verhaal dat TeamViewer Bash verwijdert!
<nagataka> ik verveel me al dagen op het werk.. geen kloot te doen.. Iedereen is op vakantie
<nagataka> dus nu had ik wat te doen :D
 * nagataka dances
<timo^> als je het zo ziet... :)
<nagataka> nog leuke klusjes voor de aankomende weeken timo^ ? xD
<nagataka> aangezien ik me toch ga vervelen :D
<timo^> wat kun je zoal?
<nagataka> en nee.. wc schoonmaken enzo is geen optie*
<OerHeks> help mee ubuntu manual vertaalen!
<timo^> ja
<timo^> !!
<nagataka> Met alle liefde OerHeks
<timo^> leuk
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, al is hannie er nu niet.
<timo^> hoe meer lieden, hoe meer vreugd!
<nagataka> wil je het een romantische tint geven OerHeks ?
<nagataka> of een drama?
<OerHeks> hannie vroeg mij wat rond te roepen. ze is wel lief.
<timo^> nagataka: wat heb je het liefst?
<nagataka> Maar ik wil je wel helpen OerHeks
<nagataka> ik zal ubuntu-nl-mwanzo wel weer toevoegen aan me lijstje met opstarten
<OerHeks> leuk leuk
<timo^> en #ubuntu-nl-offtopic !
<timo^> het gezelligste kanaal ooit :D
<nagataka> daar xat ik hele tijd al op timo^ totdat ik me moest cleanen vandaag ;)
<nagataka> Gelijk me login ff gefixt :) ingelogt op alle channels nu :)
<OerHeks> handig ja.
<nagataka> Maar goed OerHeks ! Ik ga je helpen met de vertaling :)
<nagataka> Vakantie therapie!
<nagataka> oid
<OerHeks> Het is wel leuk als je daarna je naam bij vertalers ziet staan.
<OerHeks> Telt toch onofficieel mee op je C.V.
<nagataka> Ik heb eerder meegeschreven aan boeken :)
<OerHeks> Nu, mwanzo = helpen leren/ontdekken, en daar komen de bijdragers samen.
<nagataka> deal!
<UndiFineD> OerHeks, heb mezelf ook net aangeboden aan hannie om mee te helpen. ik heb tenslotte ook geholpen met de vorige versie.
<OerHeks> Top!
<OerHeks> als u het nog niet wist,  Quantal Alpha 3 Out: Alpha 3 of our development version is available for download and testing
<UndiFineD> yup, net aan het torrenten
<FOAD> Houzee.
<OerHeks> ook KDE :-D
<UndiFineD> hmmm die tracker van ubuntu is gaar ofzo ?
<OerHeks> wauw, 811 en 844 mb https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/Alpha3/Kubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-27
<UndiFineD> dan zelf de files maar fixen hmm
<lord4163> Hoi
<nagataka> Hoi!
<tash81> hallo
<StefandeVries> Hallo tash81
<tash81> hallo
<tash81> kan ik hier terecht met vragen over ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Ja hoor, ook met antwoorden.
<tash81> oh gelukkig dan zit ik hier dus goed.
<tash81> ik wil eigenlijk graag zorin- os op mijn laptop installeren maar ik krijg het niet op cd rom gebrand.
<tash81> ik heb het geprobeerd met xfburner en met brasero en geen van beide slaagt erin om de iso goed te branden.
<OerHeks> Laage snelheid proberen 4x/8x
<tash81> iemand misschien een idee wat ik nu nog kan proberen?
<tash81> ik heb de lagste snelheid gebruikt in beide programmaś :(
<nagataka> gaat het branden verkeerd, of het booten ermee?
<StefandeVries> Kan die laptop starten van USB?
<tash81> het is een nieuwe laptop dus ik neem aan van wel maar ik weet niet hoe ik dit moet instellen.
<tash81> het branden gaat fout
<tash81> ik heb om te testen ook geprobeerd om een windows iso op het schijfje te branden maar dat doet ie ook opeens niet meer :S
<timo^> probeer het eens met imgburn
<tash81> hij sluit bij 99% af en geeft een fail melding.
<timo^> welk programma?
<tash81> hmm die heb ik idd nog niet geprobeerd. ik ga die even downloaden timo.
<tash81> uhm de fail melding krijg ik bij xf burn en braseero die kapt er gewoon mee.
<tash81> imgburn vind ie niet timo
<nagataka> dat is voor windows tash81
<nagataka> lol timo^ .. ook in PinguyOS :D
<tash81> oh hihih neej ik heb ubuntu op me laptop
<timo^> oh tash81
<timo^> ik dacht windwos :P
<tash81> neej die heb ik eraf gegooid nadat ik bijna een nervous breakdown kreeg van die **** drivers.
<timo^> ghehe
<tash81> vind ubuntu alleen nog beetje lastig te begrijpen en kwam na een tijdje zoeken dus uit bij zorin als goed alternatief.
<tash81> moet ie het wel doen natuurlijk :P
<timo^> probeer eens K3B, dat is een programma dat met een andere engine werkt. Xfburn en Brasero geven soms problemen :)
<tash81> keej ff zoeken :D
<nagataka> draait er toevallig niet nog een ander brasero?
<tash81> gevonden.
<tash81> heb trouwens zelfs nog met acetoneiso geprobeerd en die werktr ook niet.  zou het niet aan de iso zelf kunnen liggen?
<nagataka> je kan de md5 checksum controleren
<tash81> wat is dat nagataka?
<tash81> timo hoe kan ik de schrijfsnelheid instellen bij k3b?
<tash81> heb het al gevonden ;)
<tash81> hopen dat het nu wel leukt :D
<tash81> lukt*
<nagataka> onder de downloads staan md5sums http://zorin-os.com/free.html
<nagataka> met md5sum *.iso kun je controleren of je gedownloade versie hetzelfde is als degene die zij aanbieden
<tash81> grrr krijg ook in k3b een foutmelding. ik ga jouw optie proberen nagataka
<nagataka> mocht die md5sum niet kunnen vinden, sudo apt-get install isomd5sum
<tash81> ik zie ze staan
<tash81> maar geen flauw idee wat ik ermee moet doen ( jah ben echt nog groener dan groen met linux hihi)
<tash81> denk dat het gelukt is met sudo apt-get. ik zie weer me gebruikersnaam staan.
<tash81> wat moet ik nu doen?
<timo^> die iso van zorin in je persoonlijke map zetten
<timo^> en dan intikken
<timo^> md5sum <naamvaniso>.iso
<timo^> met naamvaniso als bestandsnaam v/d iso
<tash81> ok
<tash81> moet ik die <> tekens er ook bij zetten?
<nagataka> nee
<StefandeVries> Neen.
<tash81> ok :D
<tash81> ik zie nu een reeks letters en cijfers en dan de naam van de iso en daaronder vervolgens mijn gebruikersnaam (???)
<tash81> whoohoo schrijven met succes voltooid zegt ie. nu nog verifiëren maar het gaat de goede kant op :D
<OerHeks> :-)
<tash81> :( te vroeg gejuigd hij vind een fout bij het lezen van sector huppeldepup
<angela-> goede avond waneer komt de nieuwe upgrate van ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> De upgrade naar 12.10?
<angela-> ja
<StefandeVries> Zoals de naam suggereert: in de tiende maand van 2012.
<StefandeVries> Oktober. :)
<angela-> oke
<angela-> das duidelijk
<StefandeVries> Heb je problemen met de huidige?
<angela-> nee
<angela-> ik vroeg het mij alleen af
<StefandeVries> Oké dan. :)
<DhrElien> hallo, ik heb een oudere laptop met ubuntu op, en ik vroeg mij af of mijn ingebouwde muis ook meer dan één aanraking kan detecteren, zodat ik multitouch gestures zou kunnen toevoegen aan mijn computerervaring :)
<DhrElien> Of een idee hoe ik dit teweten kan komen...
<StefandeVries> Hallo DhrElien. Weet je misschien het merk en typenummer van je laptop?
<DhrElien> Dell, Inspiron 6400
<DhrElien> jaar 2005
<trijntje> je zou scrollen met twee vingers in kunnen schakelen
<DhrElien> nee, dat is de netwerkkaart, ik vind niet direct een nuttig jaartal
<StefandeVries> Ik vind hier en daar drivers die het voor Windows mogelijk maken.
<StefandeVries> Maar gezien het bouwjaar betwijfel ik zeer of dergelijke drivers ook voor Linux gemaakt zijn/worden.
<DhrElien> hij is gekocht januarie 2007
<StefandeVries> Dan denk ik niet dat Ubuntu het kan.
<DhrElien> Ik kan scrollen met 2 vingers aanzetten in de instellingen, maar meer niet.
<StefandeVries> Nee, inderdaad.
<DhrElien> is dat een fysische beperking van mijn hardware dan?
<OerHeks> jups.
<StefandeVries> Nou, in Windows schijnt het mogelijk te zijn om drie vingers te herkennen.
<StefandeVries> Maar die drivers zijn er niet voor Ubuntu.
<StefandeVries> http://www.zdnet.com/synaptics-brings-limited-multitouch-to-old-touchpads-4010015406/
<OerHeks> Er is een speciaal irc kanaal, #ubuntu-touch :-)
<DhrElien> de hardware van mijn laptop heeft mij altijd een beetje teleur gesteld :(
<DhrElien> had vroeger veel problemen met de Wifi, en bij een UbuntuBuddy gegaan en die heeft mij gehopen om een windows driver in ubuntu te laten lopen
<DhrElien> De laptop was ook gekocht voor ik naar de unief ging, en ik geen linux kende. Als je nu hardware voor een laptop zou aanraden, wat is linux vriendelijk?
<OerHeks> Lenovo, HP, veel merken staat in de certified list
<StefandeVries> Met een slag om de arm: Lenovo, Asus, HP.
<timo^> Dell ook wel :)
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<timo^> Met Asus hele goede ervaring
<OerHeks> Lenovo is een nieuwe speler die hard gaat ja.
<timo^> maar de Dell die ik heb met toch wel eigenwijze hardware werkt ook goed
<OerHeks> Alleen optimus, dual GPU is nog niet helemaal klaar.
<timo^> ik heb een dual gpu
<timo^> met een klikje en afmelden en weer aanmelden is het klaar
<OerHeks> Ati of Nvidia?
<timo^> Ati
<DhrElien> de laatste tijd heb ik ook last van haperingen als er internetfilmjes spelen op hoge kwaliteit...
<DhrElien> vroeger nooit last van gehad nochtands...
<trijntje> extra stuurprogramma's geinstalleerd?
<DhrElien> nee, maar wel alle updates die komen installer ik klakkeloos
<trijntje> als je in de Dash naar stuurprogramma zoekt kan je kijken of er drivers voor je videokaart beschikbaar zijn
<harrieklomp> Niet alle ATI kaarten werken in Ubuntu, maar is beter dan Windows
<OerHeks> veel oude kaarten zijn uit de prop. driver gegooid.
<OerHeks> maar dat is bij Nvidia ook zo.
<harrieklomp> Vorige laptop HP met ATI ging als een trein en deze (2 jaar) ook met ATI krijg ik niet optimaal
<harrieklomp> Ook HP
<OerHeks> Hoe haal je die betaalde apps uit softwarecentrum?
<OerHeks> (laten verdwijnen, niet downloaden)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-28
<Sven__> hi
<trijntje> dag Sven
<szal> te laat ;)
<trijntje> ach ja, mensen zonder geduld krijgen geen hulp :P
<[Linuxfan]> ik heb een nieuwe ubuntu nieuwe flashplayer het maak niet uit of firefox of chrome de flashplayer doet het niet . weet iemand hoe ik dit kan oplossen
<OerHeks> hier doet flash  11.2 r202 het prima in chromium
<OerHeks> Heb je al wel naar stuurprogramma's gekeken voor je videokaart?
<[Linuxfan]> het ging ook een tijd goed . maar nu zins 11.10 deet hij het niet meer . nou heb weer 10.04 eroop en dar doet hij het ook niet
<Arno__> Hallo
<jvg98> Hallo iedereen! Morgen ga ik beginnen aan Ubuntu. Ik ben overtuigt. :)
<jvg98> overtuigd*
<Luckiboy> mooi om te horen :)
<Maikel> sterkte ermee
<Luckiboy> :P
<Luckiboy> Motiverend
<Maikel> ik ben ook niet motiverend
<Priyantha> ;)
<Priyantha> hihi
<Priyantha> waar ga je mee beginnen jvg98 ? :P
<jvg98> @Priyantha Euhhh.. met het installeren van Ubuntu? ;-)
<Priyantha> en dan ? :P
<Priyantha> wat verwacht je ervan ? :)
<jvg98> Een goede, gratis, stabiel en veilig besturingssysteem.
<Priyantha> ahja :)
<jvg98> Met ondersteuning voor servers. Ik ben Windhoos van Micro$choft helemaal zat. ;)
<Priyantha> ahja :)
<Priyantha> wat wil je voor servers draaien ?
<jvg98> Een webserver.
<jvg98> ...voor testdoeleinden.
<Priyantha> ah cool :)
<Priyantha> leuk ! :)
<jvg98> Ik wil later systeembeheerder worden. ;)
<Priyantha> leuk :)
<jvg98> Ik heb gelezen dat je met een speciaal programma een app voor Ubuntu kunt maken?
<Priyantha> nou je moet gewoon kunnen programmeren hoor :P
<Maikel> 'veilig' stabiel
<Maikel> klinkt iets voor bsd
<Maikel> :P
<Priyantha> NetBSD \o/
<Maikel> sorry ik plaag
<Maikel> hoe jvg98 hoe oud bent u
<Priyantha> ;)
 * Priyantha vermoed 11 :+
<Priyantha> Net zo oud als dat ik was toen ik begon op IRC :D
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> als hij zo jong is
<Maikel> dan heeft hij veel tijd
<Maikel> en dus raad ik netbsd en/of slackware aan
<Maikel> zeker veilig, inet werkt niet out of the box :)
<jvg98> @Maikel 12.
<Priyantha> nouja dan zat ik aardig in de buurt :+
<Maikel> jvg mooi!
<Maikel> voel vrij om vragen te stellen
<Maikel> leer hoe je vragen die je hebt zelf leer op te lossen
<Priyantha> jups :) erg cool iig dat je je weg hierheen hebt gevonden alvast jvg98 !
<Maikel> zeker
<jvg98> @Priyantha Een vriend had een werkstuk over Ubuntu gemaakt.
<Maikel> jvg98: leer de command line
<Maikel> dus zo terminal
<Maikel> (dos als voorbeeld werkt niet bij hem)
<Maikel> kijk en lees deze handleiding http://www.flossmanuals.net/command-line/
<Maikel> leer daar mee werken ipv met de muis
<Maikel> dat houd je dom
<jvg98> Dank je, Maikel! ;)
<jvg98> Die muis verveelt me.
<Maikel> heb je nu linux?
<Maikel> kijk
<Maikel> goedzo
<Maikel> gooi xchat weg, installeer irsii
<Maikel> ^_^
<jvg98> @Maikel Nee, Windows 7 OEM :S
<Maikel> k
<Maikel> later dan
<Maikel> iig voel vrij om dingen te vragen
<Maikel> welkom outside the matrix :)
<jvg98> @Maikel Yep. :)
<Priyantha> :)
<Priyantha> vragen stellen is het beste wat er is :)
<Priyantha> er zit hier best een boel kennis
<jvg98> Als je geen vragen stelt, blijft je dom.
<Priyantha> het is alleen wel zo dat het niet altijd zo is dat je meteen antwoord krijgt
<Maikel> nou
<Maikel> ik heb deze stelling
<Maikel> van pascal en daniel dk
<Maikel> oud gediende :)
<Priyantha> door de weeks, werkt een groot gedeelte van de mensen :)
<Luckiboy> Dit channel is voor vragen bedoeld, dus twijfel zeker niet :)
<Maikel> jvg98: leer hoe je moet leren
<jvg98> @Priyantha Had ik gelezen =)
<harrieklomp> vragen is goed maar goed antwoorden krijgen is het andere werk
<Maikel> leer man pages
<Maikel> en hoe je moet googlen
<Priyantha> cool jvg98 :) je leest zelfs !
<Priyantha> goed hoor :)
<Maikel> want zelfstandig je problemen oplossen
<Maikel> is het beste
<Luckiboy> harrieklomp, de mensen hier weten ook niet alles
<Priyantha> want dat is een fout die veel mensen maken :P
<Priyantha> niet de regeltjes lezen :)
<jvg98> Contracten doornemen...
<Maikel> en kijk verder uit voor de mooiboy's hier :)
<Priyantha> voor Maikels bedoel je Maikel ? ;)
<jvg98> @Maikel Ik ben wat gewend. ;)
<jvg98> Ik had namelijk eigen community's
<Maikel> ?
<Maikel> op fb?
<Maikel> google?
<harrieklomp> ik verwacht ook niet dat mensen alles weten anders hadden we ook geen vragen
<Maikel> precies
<Maikel> en zelfs dan
<jvg98> En daar liep het op een gegeven moment uit de hand. Daarom heb ik de deur dichtgegooid.
<Maikel> mooi
<Maikel> kijk uit voor nerds
<Maikel> :P
<Priyantha> jups
<jvg98> @Maikel Ik heb er ervaring mee, helaas :(
<Luckiboy> Linux Nerds, dan zit je hier goed :P
<Maikel> juist
<Maikel> geeks
<Maikel> oh ja
<Maikel> en verplicht elke dag slashdot lezen
<Maikel> en grapjes maken over bill gates en jobs
<Maikel> ^_^
<Luckiboy> Dat wel, alhoewel jobs wat minder, ik vind het zielig om grappen te maken over dode mensen :|
<jvg98> Tijdens de demonstratie van Windows NT (?) kwam er een BSOD.
<jvg98> Erg grappig. :D
<Maikel> oud
<Maikel> :P
<Maikel> zo oud ben jij niet jvg98 !
<Priyantha> :+
<Luckiboy> 12 toch?
<jvg98> @Maikel Youtube he..
<Luckiboy> Goed op de hoogte :)
<Priyantha> Windows 98 it was :)
<Maikel> ik had het gezien toen ik 16 was :)
<Maikel> i ben nu 27
<Maikel> ...
<Maikel> toen was jij..miuhahaha 1
<Zillaaah> windows 98..... alleen die installer al, wat een ellende
<Luckiboy> Ik heb nog met windows 2000 gewerkt :P
<Priyantha> :P
<Zillaaah> win3.11, floppies wissellen....
<Zillaaah> zo
<Maikel> Zillaaah: ik kon een gecrackte serial uit mijn hoofd
<Maikel> Zillaaah: ja
<Zillaaah> haha
<Maikel> mijn eerste laptop was op 3.1
<harrieklomp> wat een jonge mensen hier -)
<jvg98> MS-DOS, voor servicepacks moest je betalen, ..
<Zillaaah> ben ooit begonnen met dos.....
<Luckiboy> En een hele oude Macintosh, dat ook nog
<Maikel> ik ben begonnen
<Maikel> met een c64
<Maikel> jvg98: ken je een c64
<Maikel> ?
<Zillaaah> en mn eerste linux distro was Suse 8.nogwat
<jvg98> Nee.
<Zillaaah> zo
<Maikel> commondore?
<Maikel> met een cassetebandje
<jvg98> Nee.
<Zillaaah> ehm ben wat jonger gokik
<Priyantha> Mijn eerste Windows die ik zelf installeerde was windows 98 SE :P
<Maikel> 30 min. wachten voor een spelletje
<Priyantha> met een cdrom \o/
<Zillaaah> ik ken cd commodore alleen van plaatjes:(
<Maikel> en als je pech had, dan kon je nog een keer wachten
<Priyantha> Windows 95 deed mijn vader :P
<Maikel> lol
<Priyantha> met diskettes _o-
<Maikel> jong grut hier dus
<Priyantha> Commodores heb ik ook nooit gehad :P
<Zillaaah> windows 95 met diskettes, moet een bak vol geweest zijn
<Maikel> weet je waarom je soms een potlood nodig had bij een casette?
<Priyantha> jups
<Priyantha> waren er veel ja :P
<Maikel> wie weet dat?
<Priyantha> nee ?
<jvg98> Zit iedereen nu op Ubuntu? ;)
<Maikel> rofl
<Zillaaah> ach, win311 installeeren met diskettes en daarna wordperfect eroverheen
<Zillaaah> ook met diskettes
<Priyantha> ik zit in een Debian installatie :P
<Zillaaah> ben blij dat de cd is uitgevonden:)
<Maikel> een potlood gebruiktje
<Maikel> om snel door te skippen
<Luckiboy> Ik ben begonnen met een Macintosh, daarna Windows 2000, XP, Joli OS (Linux), Vista, Windows 7, en uiteindelijk *buntu
<Maikel> bijv met een liedje
<Zillaaah> alhoewel je tegenwoordig ook prima via internet je linux kan installeren
<Maikel> of een spelletje
<harrieklomp> en een sel laay the wizzart of hoe hette dat?
<Maikel> zip 120 :P
<Maikel> dat was de shit
<Priyantha> lol
<Maikel> en ruzie over de eerste ega kaart
<Zillaaah> zip.... heb ik hier ook nog liggen
<Priyantha> 120 MB ?
<Maikel> ^_^
<Maikel> ja
<Zillaaah> 100mb op 1 diskette
<Zillaaah> das veel hoor
<Maikel> man dan was je fucking hip
<Priyantha> hihi :P
<Zillaaah> via lpt
<Priyantha> hebben wij nooit gehad :(
<Zillaaah> niet eens plug and play
<Maikel> ah via lpt poort
<Maikel> precies
<Priyantha> vond mijn pa onnodig ofzo :(
<harrieklomp> dat waren nog eens tijden
<Priyantha> cd-rw dat vond die wel cool :9
<Maikel> precies
<Maikel> pr0n kijken op 16 bits
<Zillaaah> inbellen, 33knogwat
<Maikel> 16 kleuren
<Maikel> heheh
<Zillaaah> yay
<Priyantha> dus toen kwam er een of andere HP CD brander :D
 * Maikel voelt zich ineens oud
<Priyantha> pr0n op 16 kleuren ? :X
<Zillaaah> oef die cdbranders waarbij je niet mocht stampen op de vloer
<Zillaaah> of cdbranders met brakke software
<Priyantha> jij bent maar 1 jaar ouder dan ik Maikel :P
<Priyantha> maar jij kent oude rommel
<Maikel> ik was er vroeger bij
<Priyantha> die ik niet ken :P
<Maikel> ik kon code toen ik 9 was he
<Priyantha> ahja :P
<harrieklomp> toen kocht je 1 MB geheugen voor je videokaart voor een paar honderd gulden
<Maikel> sprak eerder en las eerder engels
<Priyantha> ik nu ook niet :+
<Maikel> lees/schreef
<Maikel> ik heb foto's toen ik 5 was met een joystick en de c64
<Priyantha> en wij hebben altijd een IBM PC thuuis gehad :)
<Zillaaah> tja een os zonder cloud dienst is geen os meer:( kijkend naar mountain lion....
<Priyantha> had mijn vader voor z'n werk :P
<jvg98> De simpelste manier van apps maken; http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<Priyantha> dus nooit een commodore of ander merk spul
<Maikel> wie is hier een mcfag?
<Maikel> gadsie
<Maikel> wie zei die grap over de cloud
<Priyantha> mcfag ?
<Maikel> de enigste cloud die ik wil zien
<Maikel> is die uit mijn raam
<Maikel> macfag
<Maikel> :P
<Priyantha> ow :P
<Maikel> rijmt
<Priyantha> ik niet :+
<Maikel> mooi
<Zillaaah> wow die developer site van ubuntu kende ik nog niet!
<Zillaaah> ziet dr goed uit!
<Maikel> ubuntu maakt mij :( :(
<Maikel> met hun ubuntu one
<Maikel> bah
<Zillaaah> tja elke clouddienst wordt door je strot geduwd
<Luckiboy> U1 kan je zo verwijderen hoor
<Zillaaah> met android 2.3 viel het nog wel mee... maar met die nieuwe jellybean
<Zillaaah> damn
<Maikel> ik heb owncloud
<Maikel> dat ik aan mijn clienten aanbied
<Maikel> incl. webdav en syncen van de phone
<Zillaaah> tja tijd voor een echte telefoon ala nokia n900
<Maikel> nee man
<Maikel> 3106
<Maikel> nokia
<Maikel> vette shit
<Zillaaah> tja die gaat wel een week mee!
<Zillaaah> :)
<Maikel> :P
<Zillaaah> hij moet kunnen sms/bellen/email/watsapp
<Zillaaah> dus ja, symbian minimaal!
<Maikel> tssk
<Maikel> dat is zo ding wat ook toevallig kan bellen zeker?
<Zillaaah> ja staat dr toch?
<Zillaaah> bellen/sms/email
<Maikel> lol
<Zillaaah> toch wel het minimale?
<Maikel> :)
<Zillaaah> anyway, werkt dat owncloud een beetje?
<Maikel> perfect
<Maikel> upgrades zijn soms een bitch
<Zillaaah> tot nu toe alleen op localhost geprobeerd
<Maikel> per table export import
<Maikel> Zillaaah: 9 maanden uptime
<Zillaaah> :)
<Maikel> alleen vragen over passwoord resets
<Maikel> nou ....dat is alles
<Priyantha> ik had een Nokia 5120 als eerste telefoon :P
<jvg98> Heb je persé een wachtwoord nodig voor Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> JA.
<OerHeks> zonder passwoord, dan ben je kansloos als je je machine aan het internet hangt.
<jvg98> Oké, dan ga ik er alvast 1 verzinnen. Moet het een sterk wachtwoord zijn?
<charl> het maak toch niet uit als je geen remote access heb?
<jvg98> Het is een desktop in een bewaakte zone.
<OerHeks> het moet geen sterk passwoord zijn. dat mag je zelf uitmaken.
<jvg98> Oké, bedankt. :-)
<OerHeks> 12345 kan dus.
<jvg98> Maar dat doe ik dus niet. ;)
<OerHeks> AaZz12345 is wel veel sterker.
<charl> nog beter is enkele speciale characters
<charl> zoals een ! of ^ ofzo
<OerHeks> AzZz&!@12345 is nog beter.
<OerHeks> idd
<charl> yup
<OerHeks> ehm, @ kan niet altijd, dacht ik.
<Luckiboy> Of gewoon 3 willekeurige woorden aan elkaar, dat is ook goed en makkelijk te onthouden
<jvg98> Een voorbeeldje (dit wachtwoord ga ik nooit gebruiken): Ahj-bv42
<Luckiboy> zoals houtmonitorboek
<jvg98> Ahj-bV4-2
<charl> het is echter wel beter om een langere wachtwoord te hebben
<charl> 8 characters is echt niks voor rainbow tables
<jvg98> Nog langer? :O
<jvg98> Is er een iTunes®-alternatief om m'n iPod® te beheren?
<charl> lol, met de (R) erbij
<jvg98> Ja, je weet maar nooit wat Apple® doet...
<OerHeks> er is een progje voor ipod, maar hoe het zit met jailbreak en welke versie wel werkt, weet ik niet, ik heb geen exemplaar.
<jvg98> Ik gebruik geen jailbreak.
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij werkt rhythmbox
<OerHeks> gtkpod gxipod, rhythmbox kan het ook aan, mits je een plugin activeeert idd
<OerHeks> gxipod of gpixpod..
<jvg98> Ook voor het instellen van de iPod®? Of moet ik dat echt met iTunes® doen?
<charl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<Luckiboy> Hoe bedoel je instellen?
<OerHeks> als je hem nieuw hebt, bedoelt hij denk ik
<jvg98> De naam instellen, updaten, ...
<jvg98> @OerHeks Yep.
<Luckiboy> Ah, kan je dat niet gewoon op het machientje zelf doen?
<Luckiboy> Heb zelf alleen een ipod shuffle, dus geen ervaring met instellen
<jvg98> Het is een iPod Shuffle; je wordt doorverwezen naar iTunes.
<jvg98> "Synchroniseer muziek met deze iPod in iTunes." hoor ik steeds.
<Luckiboy> Met een Shuffle moet muziek slepen in Rhythmbox volgens mij gewoon werken
<Luckiboy> Of wacht
<Luckiboy> Zie je de Ipod wel in Rhythmbox staan?
<jvg98> Ubuntu is nog niet geinstalleerd.
<Priyantha> hij heeft ubuntu nog niet geinstalleert ;P
<Priyantha> morgen \o/
<OerHeks> dit zie je, als je plugins opend >>> http://picpaste.com/pics/ipod-sHTGgWNR.1343506650.png
<jvg98> Dank je, OerHeks. :)
<jvg98> Rhythmbox...
<OerHeks> Rhythmbox is standaard, het enige dat ik erbij heb gedaan is een Equaliser
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktop e.v.
<OerHeks> handige PPA >> https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom/+archive/rhythmbox-plugins
<jvg98> Hebben jullie de swapneiging verlaagd?
<charl> jvg98: persoonlijk vond ik dat nog nooit nodig maar ram is zo goedkoop ik probeer gewoon genoeg ram te hebben
<charl> het kan wel handig zijn om bepaalde optimisatie te doen voor bepaalde applicaties
<OerHeks> Of hardware, zoals een SSD.
<jvg98> De swap blijkt zo traag te zijn als wat, maar dat zal ik  misschien gaan merken...
<charl> ik heb swappiness nu op 60 staan, ik geloof dat is nog de default van ubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> ikzelf heb aan /etc/fstab noatime,discard,.. toegevoegd. verder geen swap verandering met 4 gb werkgeheugen
<charl> ik heb es al gehoord dat het kan handig zijn om swappiness na 10 te stellen
<OerHeks> antwoord 1 vind ik wel zeer helder, zou naar NL vertaald mogen worden >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<jvg98> Ik laat 'm gewoon staan, morgen...
<OerHeks> Cees ^^
<OerHeks> Leesvoer !
<OerHeks> Full Circle magazine http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/07/27/full-circle-magazine-63-is-available-in-isle-four/
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-29
<Cees> 23:21 < OerHeks> Cees ^^ --> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Swapveelgesteldevragen
<trijntje> Cees: ik heb die wikipagina aangepast, moet ik dat nog ergens melden oid?
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117017/
<UndiFineD> 10 gb swap verspreid over een lvm in 10 swap bestanden
<trijntje> lol, hoezo?
<UndiFineD> ik wilde geen swap partitie
<UndiFineD> maar wel evt een mogelijkheid om te suspenden
<UndiFineD> en dan wel zo snel mogelijk
<UndiFineD> dus vandaar
<trijntje> maar waarom 10 kleine en niet 1 grote?
<UndiFineD> om uit te proberen, immers ik knoei graag, dit werkt uitstekend
<psydroid> werkt het ook sneller?
<UndiFineD> 10 swap files zijn net zo snel als 1
<trijntje> ah ok, ik dacht dat er misschien een voordeel was om ze 1 voor 1 te vullen
<UndiFineD> eh ja het werkt sneller met het aanspreken van de swap als daarnaar geschreven of van gelezen moet worden door lvm
<UndiFineD> hier en daar kan het een bit schelen bij het aanspreken van 1 GB ipv 10 GB
<UndiFineD> tegenwoordig een verwaarloosbare winst
<jvg98> Goedemorgen! Daar ben ik weer. :-)
<UndiFineD> mogge
<jvg98> Kan ik Ubuntu het beste via de officiele website (www.ubuntu.com) downloaden, of de Nederlandse versie (www.ubuntu-nl.org)?
<trijntje> op de nederlandse site kan je een nederlandse versie downloaden, die heeft al standaard nederlandstalige radiostations etc
<trijntje> of je kan de internationale downloaden, en dan kan je ook nederlands als taal kiezen, maar heb je geen radiostations etc
<jvg98> Ik download liever de orginele versie. :)
<jvg98> Straks is het moment... ;)
<trijntje> spannend ;)
<Cees> 08:41 < trijntje> Cees: ik heb die wikipagina aangepast --> Top, leuk dat je het meld (moet niet).
<Cees> 00:23 < OerHeks> Full Circle magazine --> #63, bedankt voor het melden. Twijfel wel of de test van pagina 33 correct is.
<Cees> een extended partitie zou net zo snel moeten zijn als een primaire partitie
<Cees> 1malig wordt de extended partitie-tabel gelezen, dat is milliseconden en merk je niet.
<Cees> als je zoekt naar meer informatie hierover vindt ik geen onderbouwing voor dit opmerkelijke testresultaat
<Cees> trijntje: zie dat je ook de extra leestekens voor OpenOffice hebt gewist, dat was op te voorkomen dat de wiki dit als een link ziet (worden met meerdere hoofdletters zijn automatisch een interne-wiki link)
<Cees> OpenOffice is geen link op onze wiki, zal het terugaanpassen (klein detail)
<trijntje> Cees: ik heb niks aan de tekst bij openoffice gedaan, ik denk dat dat al zo was voordat ik er aan begon
<Cees> de info-pagina meld dat je "Open''''''Office.org" in OpenOffice.org hebt gewijzigd. Geen probleem
<Cees> maak er !LibreOffice van (!=om te voorkomen dat het als link wordt gezien)
<Cees> en gelijk de juiste GeschikVoor macro opgenomen :)
<Cees> trijntje: ter info, wat er is gewijzigd kan je terugzien bij http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Swapveelgesteldevragen?action=info
<trijntje> ik denk dat de wiki dat zelf heeft gedaan, mss omdat ik gewoon en grafisch bewerken heb gebruikt?
<Cees> ok, ja dat zou een goede verklaring kunnen zijn. De GUI-optie is pas sinds kort actief
<jvg98> Is er een md5-code bekend van Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop NL?
<trijntje> jvg98: van de nederlandse iso bedoel je?
<jvg98> Ja.
<trijntje> 764cb6eef88bf4f36afb1dec260c8e1c  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386-nl.iso
<trijntje> 6a3e1fcce657760223aab3c6522e2e09  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64-nl.iso
<jvg98> Dank je! :-)
<jvg98> Mijn PC loopt vast bij het controleren van de schijf op fouten.
<jvg98> ...maar hij is valid. :)
<trijntje> ow, das geen goed teken :P Hopen dat de installatie wel lukt
<jvg98> Ik maak me geen zorgen om fouten, als de md5 valid is. ;)
<jvg98> Beschikt Ubuntu over fonts, gemaakt door Microsoft/Apple?
<trijntje> nee, maar je kan er wel wat installeren geloof ik
<jvg98> Ik heb gelezen dat je na de installatie - ongeacht of je een vinkje hebt gezet voor "Deze software van derden installeren" - ubuntu-restricted-extras moet uitvoeren.
<jvg98> Daardoor wordt Ubuntu pas echt compleet.
<jvg98> !logs
<MwanzoBot> Officiële logs van de Ubuntu kanalen kunnen gevonden worden op: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jvg98> Maar die website kan het mis hebben. ;-)
<trijntje> jvg98: ja, das handig, daar zitten codecs voor mp3 bij, flash, en nog wat van die dingen
<jvg98> En alle fonts van Microsoft en Apple, lees ik net!
<jvg98> Maar dat is wel closed source.
<jvg98> @trijntje Ben je soms moderator/beheerder? Ik zie je naam steeds rood staan.
<trijntje> neehoor
<StefandeVries> Dat komt doordat je nick steeds genoemd wordt, jvg98
<jvg98> Dank voor je antwoord, StefandeVries. :)
<StefandeVries> ;)
<jvg98> Ik ga nu Ubuntu branden. Ben benieuwd (of m'n computer nog werkt...)
<trijntje> je weet in ieder geval waar je hulp kunt vragen :P
<jvg98> Nee he, DVD's op.
<trijntje> usb stick kan ook
<Luckiboy> trijntje was me voor
<jvg98> Dat ondersteunt m'n PC niet.
<jvg98> Oud dingetje.
<Luckiboy> wubi? totdat je een cd hebt, kan je alvast beetje wennen ;)
<jvg98> Er staat geen OS op.
<Luckiboy> Oh
<jvg98> Althans, die is onherstelbaar beschadigt.
<Luckiboy> Ik heb hier nog wel een kant-en-klare cd liggen, maar daar heb je waarschijnlijk niet zoveel aan
<jvg98> Nee, dank je, :)
<jvg98> Ik ga dalijk langs de Makro, daar koop ik wel een spindel.
<Luckiboy> Makro ftw :)
<jvg98> Makro Garant voor 13,06 euro per voorval. Ik heb er al 6 keer aanspraak op moeten maken.
<Luckiboy> lol, scroll eens naar beneden, zombie-pinguïn
<jvg98> ***ventilator ;@
<jvg98> Ik zie niets?
<jvg98> Bah! ;-)
<Luckiboy> Heb je em?
<jvg98> Uhm.. rechts?
<Luckiboy> Ja
<jvg98> Gedver! :D
<Luckiboy> Oh wacht, dit is geen offtopic kanaal :P
<jvg98> Oeps. ;) Sorry moderators.
<Luckiboy> Nee ik zat fout :bloos:
<jvg98> Geeft niets.. ;)
<Leo_> goede middag
<Leo_> Ik heb een vraagje
<Leo_> hoe kan ik magnet torrents openen in Ktorrent?
<Leo_> Iemand?
<UndiFineD> hmm ik gebruik transmission
<UndiFineD> die heeft zoiets als open url
<Leo_> Ik gebruikte dat ook
<Leo_> maar krijg steeds foutmeldingen over IO
<Leo_> en dan stopt de torrent
<Leo_> daarom ben ik overgegaan naar Ktorrent
<Leo_> Ook in qtorrent foutmeldingen IO
<Leo_> Er zit wel een magnet generator in en die heb ik ingeschakeld
<Leo_> maar ga ik naar http://malaysiabay.org/, dan koppelt hij de magnet link niet aan het programma
<Leo_> Bovenstaande link is trouwens een goede manier om piratebay blokkade te omzeilen, :P
<UndiFineD> mogelijkheden waar ik aan denk zijn de torrent library, die kan hetzelfde zijn voor transmission als qtorrent, of je hardware is niet optimaal aangesloten, losse contacten kunnen fouten veroorzaken, deze worden vaak in andere applicaties opgevangen door crc controle, of de torrent die je download zijn illegaal en men weet hoe ze je client moeten storen met bugs
<UndiFineD> een vorm van legale torrents: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-3/
<Leo_> bedankt voor de site
<Leo_> zal dat ook proberen
<Leo_> Bedankt voor de info en fijne middag verder,
<jvg98> Het branden mislukt; "Dit is een ongeldig schijfkopiebestand." Kan iemand mij helpen?
<Priyantha> hoe probeer je het te branden ?
<Priyantha> onder windows ?
<Priyantha> welke iso heb je gedownload ?
<jvg98> Windows-hulpprogramma voor het branden van schijfkopiebestanden
<jvg98> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64-nl.iso
<Priyantha> okay :) die moet het wel doen ja
<jvg98> MD5 is correct
<Priyantha> heb je gechecked of de md5 correct is ?
<Priyantha> ah ok :)
<jvg98> Maar hij doet het niet. :(
<jvg98> Ik probeer InfraRecorder eens, raadt Ubuntu aan.
<Priyantha> ja :)
<Priyantha> en anders BurnAware eens
<Priyantha> die moeten het beide wel redelijk doen
<jvg98> Begint de MD5 ook alweer met d41d8 ?
<Priyantha> zou het niet weten ;) staat vast op de site ? :)
<jvg98> Ik kijk even in de logs, het is me vertelt.
<Priyantha> :)
<Priyantha> cool
<jvg98> 6a3e1fcce657760223aab3c6522e2e09  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64-nl.iso
<jvg98> De MD5 is opeens anders?! :O
<jvg98> Logisch dat íe het niet doet, de iso is corrupt.
<Priyantha> aah kijk :P
<Priyantha> reden gevonden :D
<jvg98> Ik ben bang dat m'n HDD overlijd...
<jvg98> overlijdt*
<jvg98> Tenet heeft CHKDISK 10.000 dode clusters gevonden.
<Priyantha> oef :( dat is pijnlijk
<jvg98> Ik wil niet leven zonder jou.. En als ik kon kiezen koos ik negen keer voor jou!
<Priyantha> haha
<jvg98> Kees & Co ;)
<jvg98> Oeps, verkeerde channel.
<Priyantha> lol :D
<jvg98> Ik ga maar naar Alternate voor een nieuwe harde schijf. Ik woon er vlakbij. Doei. :(
<Priyantha> das handig :)
<jvg98> Oow! Zondag..
<jvg98> Ken je Alternate?
<Priyantha> ja zeker :)
<Priyantha> paar keer geweest :)
<Priyantha> wel eens hdd's gekocht :)
<jvg98> Is Xubuntu een goed besturingssysteem?
<jvg98> Nee, ik ga toch voor Unity...
<jvg98> Ik ben Ubuntu aan het branden! Nu niet corrupt. ;)
<UndiFineD> :)
<jvg98> Ik heb 'm gebrand, straks installeren. Ben benieuwd! :D
<OerHeks> Het zal allemaal weg goed gaan, ben ik bang.
<Priyantha> :)
<Priyantha> cool jvg98 :)
<jvg98> Ik ga weg. :bye:
<jvg98> :-)
<jvg98> Kan ik van LTS naar LTS upgraden, of moet dat in stapjes van nieuwe versies?
<OerHeks> Ja, je kan van LTS naar LTS
<jvg98> Zonder dat je tussendoor hoeft te upgraden?
<OerHeks> Jups.
<jvg98> Oké, dan upgrade ik niet tussentijds, maar alleen bij nieuwe LTS-versies.
<jvg98> Ik update natuurlijk wel. ;-)
<OerHeks> Als je nu 12.04 installeerd, ga je met gewone updates naar 12.04.1/12.04.2 etc
<jvg98> Wat bedoel je?
<jvg98> Oow, ik snap je.
<jvg98> Is het eenvoudig om een foto als bureaubladachtergrond in te stellen?
<charlvn> jvg98: ja je rechs-click net op je desktop
<charlvn> of je kan het ergens in de menu ook gaan zoeken
<jvg98> Dank je voor de tips. :'_
<jvg98> :-)
<inktvis75> hi all
<UndiFineD> hoi squid
<khildin> hey inktvis75 jij bij ubuntu?... :P
<inktvis75> heee khildin
<inktvis75> ja kom hier met enige regelmaat hoor
<inktvis75> gebruik Ubuntu zowel op een paar laptops, als een compleet klaslokaal op m'n werk
<khildin> goed dat er zo nu en dan echte gurus online zijn... :P
<khildin> en niet alleen wannabe's
 * khildin runs
<inktvis75> op m'n desktop nog wel steeds arch, maar voor productie bevalt ubuntu prima
<khildin> ff wat eten... bbl
<inktvis75> grootste voordeel ubuntu: sinds 12.04 eindelijk stabiel, en unity is prettig werken
<inktvis75> nadeel: sommige packages zijn wel erg zwaar out-of-date, maar met ppa kom je een heel end
<inktvis75> smakelijk :)
<Priyantha> :)
<Priyantha> Debian is ook stabiel :P
<Priyantha> en up-to-date :D
<Priyantha> als je maar unstable gebruikt ;-)
<OerHeks> niemand houd u tegen om zelf te compileren.
<Priyantha> :D
<Priyantha> u nog wel :D
<OerHeks> jah, building service is maar een service.
<OerHeks> Sjorrie, Priyantha.
<Priyantha> hihi :P
<OerHeks> hmm ik volg je niet, Priyantha ... ownee, toch wel.
<Priyantha> toch wel ? :)
<Priyantha> Ik gebruik wel Ubuntu hoor :D
<Priyantha> op een aantal systemen :)
<OerHeks> renault, dell, fotografie ..
<Priyantha> op mijn HTPC met XBMC :) en op mijn servers
<Priyantha> jups :P
<Priyantha> waar gebruik jij Ubuntu op/voor OerHeks ?
<inktvis75> back
<inktvis75> och ik ben niet te beroerd zelf wat te compileren, maar om nu heel texlive te compileren vind ik wat te veel van t goede
<inktvis75> welke idioot de versie van 2009 (!) mee wilde leveren is mij een raadsel
<Priyantha> 2012.20120611-3
<Priyantha> krijg ik hier te zien :P
<Priyantha> als ik een apt-cache showpkg texlive doe :)
<Priyantha> ah bij Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is dat dus een 2009 versie 8)7
<Priyantha> wtf :P
<inktvis75> jep
<inktvis75> er is gelukkig een ppa, maar op dat soort momenten heb ik dus ook een wtf :)
<Priyantha> vaag dat ze niet gewoon de zelfde versie hebben als in testing zit van Debian :)
<inktvis75> ppa heeft nu 2012.20120516
<Priyantha> ah :)
<inktvis75> en aangezien ik een zware tex gebruiker ben :)
<Priyantha> ah :)
<Priyantha> cool
<Priyantha> heb ik vroeger ook wel gebruikt
<inktvis75> voor documenten, presentaties etc
<Priyantha> maar ben het eigenlijk helemaal vergeten, moet het weer eens oppakken, het is namelijk stiekem echt geniaal
<OerHeks> Voor desktop ( sinds 2009), netbook, laptop en ik ga weer prutsen met server.
<inktvis75> ech wel
<OerHeks> Maar me oude pc wil niet meer booten :(
 * OerHeks zoekt een vervangende server-pc
<OerHeks> Ik heb al ene thin client.
<Priyantha> ah :)
 * inktvis75 speelt meestal met virtuele servers
<Priyantha> ik ook :)
 * Priyantha loves vSphere :9
 * inktvis75 too
<OerHeks> Ja, een bordje waar 16 of 32 gb op kan, lijkt me ideaal als server/cloud-pruts-ding
 * inktvis75 is VCI 
<OerHeks> Wat is VCI ?
<inktvis75> vmware certified instructor
<inktvis75> geef in het dagelijks leven vmware, xenserver en linux trainingen
<Priyantha> ah cool :)
<OerHeks> Mooi mooi
<Priyantha> ik hoop binnenkort wat VMware certificaten te halen :)
<Priyantha> vind mijn werkgever fijn enzo
<inktvis75> Priyantha, dan hoop ik je bij mij in de klas te treffen :)
<OerHeks> Ik ben niet prof bezig, met ubuntu.
<Priyantha> haha :) denk niet dat ik in een klas ga zitten :P
<inktvis75> wil je certificaten halen dan zul je moeten Priyantha
<Priyantha> voorlopig niet iig
<Priyantha> jups weet ik
<inktvis75> bij VMware verplicht he
<Priyantha> uhu :)
<Priyantha> ga ik Dell maar eens lief aankijken :P
<Priyantha> <<< werkt bij Dell ;)
<inktvis75> Priyantha, als je al ervaring hebt met VMware kun je het beste Optimize & Scale training doen, die geeft ook toegang tot examen
<inktvis75> alleen zal je die niet bij Dell intern kunnen doen
<Priyantha> Ah dat is wel jammer :)
<Priyantha> want ik heb wel ervaring met VMware :)
<inktvis75> maar das wel een gave training, tenminste wat meer onder de monitor kijken
<Priyantha> sinds 3.5 iig
<Priyantha> cool :)
<inktvis75> veel command-line geweld :)
<Priyantha> draai nu twee 5.0 U1 en een 4.1 server :)
<Priyantha> inclusief een mooie vCenter :)
<inktvis75> de linuxversie van vCenter neem ik aan :)
<Priyantha> lief gekregen van VMware :P om mee te spelen
<Priyantha> nope ;)
<OerHeks> in 12.10 komt het juju geweld, las ik.
<inktvis75> op dit moment ben ik een workshop aan het voorbereiden: puppet+razor+esx+vcenter
<Priyantha> draai een Windows 2008 R2 SP1 Enterprise virtuele machine ervoor :)
<inktvis75> juju werkt nu al prima OerHeks
<Priyantha> leve MSDN :)
<inktvis75> shame on you Priyantha :P
<Priyantha> tsja :P
<Priyantha> Misschien doe ik dat nog wel eens ;)
<inktvis75> is er een linux versie gebruik je toch de windows versie... tssss
<Priyantha> tsja :P
<inktvis75> is trouwens wel handige puppet module voor om vcenter unatt te installeren
<Priyantha> Kan je de linux vcenter ook op Ubuntu installeren ?
<Priyantha> Of op Debian ?
<Priyantha> Of is het alleen voor SuSE ?
<inktvis75> Priyantha, nope, is een kant en klare appliance (build on suse)
<Priyantha> vreesde ik al :P
<inktvis75> en natuurlijk is er nog de ruby vsphere console (zie labs.vmware.com)
<inktvis75> soit ik ga filmpje kijken, ttyl
<Priyantha> have fun !
<pmjdebruijn> hallo
<OerHeks> hey pmjdebruijn lang niet gezien.
<pmjdebruijn> weet hier iemand wat nu bepaald welk icoontje een SD kaartje krijgt
<pmjdebruijn> bij mij kaartje alles een usb stick icoontje
<pmjdebruijn> vroeger was dat regelbaar via HAL
<pmjdebruijn> long time ago
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: indeed :)
<OerHeks> HAL is eruit.
<pmjdebruijn> ja dat weet ik
<pmjdebruijn> al lang
<pmjdebruijn> zou het udisks geworden zijn?
<OerHeks> hmm neen, het is nu hardcoded. > http://askubuntu.com/questions/154350/is-there-a-way-to-make-launcher-read-icon-from-usb
<OerHeks> er word wel verwacht dat dit customisable word.
<pmjdebruijn> nee de autorun boeit me niet
<pmjdebruijn> ik wil alleen differentiate tussen usb sticks, en flash cards
<pmjdebruijn> tenminste, het is niet super belangrijk of zo :)
<pmjdebruijn> maar dat zou fijn zijn
 * pmjdebruijn googled
<OerHeks> dat zou dan via themes/icons gaan ?
<pmjdebruijn> in het theme zit gewoon netjes een SD en CF icoontje
<pmjdebruijn> dus m'n cardreader wordt gewoon als een usb stick gezien
<pmjdebruijn> allemaal usb mass storage he
<pmjdebruijn> zal vast ergens op basis van usb id een rule gemaakt moeten worden of zo
<OerHeks> mappen kan ik wel veranderen, devices niet.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> je bedoelt via de UI?
<pmjdebruijn> daar zoek ik niet daar
<pmjdebruijn> moet een stukje policy zijn ergens
<OerHeks> je bedoelt een rule die prioriteit heeft boven theme?
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> theme heeft hier niks mee te maken
<pmjdebruijn> probleem is dat alles wat via usb gaat blijkbaar als generic storage device gezien wordt
<pmjdebruijn> er wordt totaal niet gedifferentieerd
<pmjdebruijn> dus krijg je een generic usb mass storage icoontje (wat uit ziet als een stikje)
<OerHeks> als ik in de icons /usr/share/icons/ zelf kijk, zie ik wel kaartjes, mmc, usb, zipdrive e.d.
<OerHeks> hmm
<pmjdebruijn> ja
<pmjdebruijn> tuurlijk
<pmjdebruijn> maar dat is niet relevant
<pmjdebruijn> omdat het een aantal stappen eerder al fout gaat
<pmjdebruijn> nu nog vinden waar
<OerHeks> jawel, ze zijn er wel. dus de koppeling is nog niet zuiver.
<pmjdebruijn> het is natuurlijk niet van groot belang
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je je eigen icoontje wilde aanmaken.
<pmjdebruijn> maar ik ga het eens proberen uit te zoeken
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: nee
<pmjdebruijn> hmm
<pmjdebruijn> ik denk dat ik em heb
<pmjdebruijn> in udev
<pmjdebruijn> lib/udev$ less rules.d/80-udisks.rules
<pmjdebruijn> de regels daar zijn idd erg beperkt
<OerHeks> If previous rules did not set an icon, provide a default one for media players ??
<pmjdebruijn> en tada
<pmjdebruijn> http://pastebin.com/sp28aPkR
<jvg98> Waar kan ik het privacybeleid van Canonical/Ubuntu vinden?
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: er is trouwens sowieso meer aan de hand, ik ga dat verder uitzoeken, komt vast nog een blogpost over :D
<jvg98> Ik snap het niet.. lees ff de logs ;)
<RawChid> jvg98, volgens mij is er geen algemene privacybeleid...
<RawChid> Wel voor bepaalde apps, of websites/
<RawChid> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/privacypolicy
<jvg98> Schande dat er geen privacybeleid is. :-|
<RawChid> Hoe bedoel je?
<RawChid> Wat wil je weten?
<jvg98> Hoe Canonical/Ubuntu met mijn (persoonlijke) gegevens, ingegeven via Ubuntu, omgaat. Of er uberhapt gegevens worden verzonden, of dit nou voor updates, crashes of het softwarecentrum is.
<OerHeks> helder toch ? We don't ask , We don't share , We don't store
<OerHeks> in de settings van softwarecentre, kan je op de laatste tab statistieken verzenden toestaan.
<jvg98> Helder. Dank u. :-)
<OerHeks> alleen bij OEM servers staat dit aan.
<OerHeks> Het is dus ook verdraaid lastig te meeten, jvg98 , hoeveel Linux bakken er draaien in NL, en hoeveel servers.
<OerHeks> de update servers zouden dit mogelijk wel kunnen.
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> maar die zijn niet allemaal door canonical beheerd
<pmjdebruijn> sterker nog
<pmjdebruijn> 95% is niet door canonical beheerd
<OerHeks> jups, dus die cijfers zijn ook moeilijk te krijgen.
<OerHeks> veel kan wel ..
<RawChid> jvg98: er zijn inderdaad weinig gegevens bij Canonical.
<RawChid> En de app Ubuntu One heeft een privacybeleid
<OerHeks> Dus het is zo, we weten het zelf niet :-D LoLz
<RawChid> Er is geen 1 groot beleid voor zover ik weet. En volgens mij wil je dat ook niet
<jvg98> Oké. :)
<OerHeks> "Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator for Life"
<jvg98> Zijn er moderators die de chat in de gaten houden?
<OerHeks> Ja.
<jvg98> Oké, meer hoef ik niet te weten. :-)
<OerHeks> Alleen Ubuntu-nl-offtopic word niet gelogd
<jvg98> Niet dat ik voor een gesloten deur sta, als er iets gebeurt.
<OerHeks> Dit kanaal wel, en iedereen kan je vraag/antwoord teruglezen :-)
<jvg98> Idd, zag ik.
<jvg98> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/29/%23ubuntu-cn.txt :+
<jvg98> Ik ga logs doorlezen. :-)
<jvg98> "Gelukkig nieuw jaar iedereen :)"
<pmjdebruijn> jvg98: "Niet dat ik voor een gesloten deur sta, als er iets gebeurt."
<pmjdebruijn> jvg98: ik weet niet wat je je voorstelt :)
<jvg98> Als er iets ongewenst in de chat gebeurt.
<pmjdebruijn> mits een moderator aanwezig is kan ingegrepen worden ja
<pmjdebruijn> maar je moet je er niet bij voorstellen dat iemand 24/7 naar het kanaal aan het staren is :)
<jvg98> Doei!! Tot morgen in mijn Ubuntu. ;)
<jvg98> Lekker uitslapen.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ynze> goeden....
<lordievader> Goede middag, ynze
<ynze> Hoi lordievader, met dit warmere weer...
<ynze> ikk ben iets te schoonmakering geweest met de software.
<ynze> mis er nu 1.
<ynze> Het kiezen van deverschillene software.
<lordievader> Belangrijke dingen gepurged?
<ynze> ben de naam ook kwijt
<ynze> :-) alleen cleanup gedaan van de software...
<ynze> iest te veel.
<Fermata> Wat werkt nu niet meer?
<ynze> (Ik buig en ondergaa een woord....0
<ynze> het zoeken naar andere programmas.
<lordievader> ynze: Als je wilt zien wat je allemaal hebt wegegooid: /var/log/apt/history
<ynze> lordievader: ik was even weg. probleempje woning.
<ynze> zal kijken in de history bij /var.
<ynze> lordievader: Er staan veel filenamen in, maar welke....
<lordievader> Ligt er een beetje aan wat voor een problemen je hebt. Jij zegt dat je software hebt verwijderd, deze history file geeft aan welke software je hebt verwijderd.
<ynze> wat ik mis, is een overzicht van de te installeren software
<lordievader> "de te installeren software"? Wat bedoel je daarmee?
<ynze> Een overzicht van te installeren packages.
<ynze> voor bv een tem of een pictureprog
<lordievader> ynze: Iets als het software-centrum?
<ynze> denk het wel.
<ynze> ben echt de nam kwijt.
<ynze> a
<ynze> (te veel opgeschoond)
<lordievader> ynze: Kennelijk heet de package gewoon "software-center", apt-get install software-center
<OerHeks> of Synaptic
<ynze> ga ik voor! Zal het installeren en zo vertellen wat het was.
<ynze> Het is met python gemaakt?
<ynze> dank OerHeks
<ynze> Probeer eerst de andere.
<ynze> De Ubuntu Software Center is toegevoegd in het menu onder System Tools!
<ynze> Dat was het dus.
<ynze> Dank lordievader!!!!
<lordievader> No problem, glad I could help.
<Cees_> stomme vraag maar als je mee doet met crowdfunding voor een ubuntu telefoon voor stomme vraag maar als je mee doet met crowdfunding voor een ubuntu telefoon voor 600 euro600 euro
<Cees_> op stomme vraag maar als je mee doet met crowdfunding voor een ubuntu telefoon voor 600 euro
<Cees_> op http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge is dat dan een investering ofzo voor de belastingaangifte?
<Cees_> sorry voor het stomme plakken :)
<Cees_> maar is het een "investering" in een crowdfunding? Vast wel als je er veel besteld maar als je voor 1 deelname gaat?
<OerHeks> Nee, dat lijkt me niet belastingvrij.
<OerHeks> goeie vraag trouwens.
<OerHeks> Ik heb deze: " linux installeren naast windows8, heeft dat invloed op garantie win8 en garantie machine ?
<OerHeks> :P
<Cees_> OerHeks: http://blog.iusmentis.com/2013/05/06/garantie-telefoons-mag-niet-vervallen-bij-root-of-jailbreak/
<Cees_> dus van pc ook niet
<OerHeks> Die regel wist ik. maar ik las ergens dat open drivers hardware konden vermoeren...
<Cees_> kan altijd, is niet normaal
<OerHeks> maar voor jouw vraag, ben ik zeker geïntresseert, als ik morgen tijd heb, fiets ik even langs de belastingdienst, Cees.
<OerHeks> zit hier hemelsbreed 280 meter vandaan.
<OerHeks> gratis koffie enzo
<Cees_> dat open source drivers hardware vermoeren is zo bijzonder dat kan geen reden zijn (voor wat dan ook).
<Cees_> mooi, ik ben nieuwsgierig OerHeks
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat je gewoon investeerder bent.
<Cees_> voor 300 euro wil ik er wel 1
<OerHeks> Misschien dat er een ondergrens aan zit, wat ik verwacht.
<Cees_> we gaan het meemaken :)
<OerHeks> maar die 600 euro is voor 1 phone, en daarna geen winstdeling toch?
<OerHeks> dus het is niet echt crowdfunding in de zin van fonds.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-23
<yJi> language = English?
<Fermata> The language of choice in here is Dutch.  For help in English, visit #ubuntu.
<yJi> Hoe gebruik ik een brother MFC-J5910DW als een netwerkscanner, als printer is me al gelukt...
<Fermata> ...niet.
<hans_> hoi
<hans> hi every one
<OerHeks> hallo hans
<hans> alles goed hier
<Fermata> Zeker.
<hans> kan weer eens geen keus maken welke distre
<hans> distro
<hans> wil een xfce want kde werkt hier niet lekker met mijn phone
<Fermata> Xubuntu, wellicht?
<hans> zal ik voor een lts gaan of de laatste
<hans> zit nu met mint xfce
<Fermata> Ben je afhankelijk van nieuwe versies van software?
<hans> maar wil nog wel eens vast lopen
<hans> ik niet
<hans> zou niet weten waarom wel
<Fermata> Dan zou ik de LTS pakken.
<hans> wil ook geen onzinnige software
<hans> en waarom xubuntu en geen mint xfce os ubuntu met xfce on otp
<Fermata> Nou ja, we ondersteunen hier in principe alleen Ubuntu en afgeleiden.
<Fermata> Dus Xubuntu is dan de voor de hand liggende keuze, als je iets met Xfce wilt.
<hans> mint is toch ook ubuntu
<Fermata> Nee.
<hans> is toch een ubuntu 13.04 base
<Fermata> Mint is een onerkende derivaat van Ubuntu die redelijk anders is opgebouwd.
<hans> ok vandaar
<hans> dan maar eens kijken of xubuntu wat is
<Fermata> :)
<hans> met dolphin van kde kan ik nix van mijn phone sd card halen
<hans> anders had ik wel kde genomen
<hans> ging ff fout
<DenBeiren> hey allen
<DenBeiren> ik heb net een poging ondernomen om een serverversie te installeren met een software raid
<DenBeiren> is het nog steeds zo dat je een alternate versie nodig hebt om lvm's te kunnen configureren?
<JanC> DenBeiren: er is geen alternatieve server-versie?
<DenBeiren> niet of niet meer?
<JanC> de server-versie gebruikt dezelfde installer als de alternative desktop-versie
<DenBeiren> ik meen me te herinneren dat je vroeger drie varianten had,.. desktop, server en alternate cd
<DenBeiren> en enkel met de alternate kon je lvm op software raid configureren
<JanC> de alternate is een destop-cd, maar je kan die uiteraard altijd eens proberen
<JanC> desktop install-cd
<lordievader> Van 12.04 bestaat de alternate-cd nog.
<JanC> je kan ook altijd lvm configureren in een shell ook
<hans> mag ik jullie wat vragen
<lordievader> hans: Ga je gang.
<hans> welke versie hebben jullie draaien en om welke rede
<DenBeiren> maar je kan dus normaalgezien de 12.04 alternate installeren en geen gui hebben toch?
<hans> ik blijf maar zoeken, vind het allemaal wel wat
<DenBeiren> ik heb 12.04 LTS op de server,.. net om de LTS :-)
<hans> esther-1999
<lordievader> hans: Precise Server op de server, Kubuntu Raring op de laptop en Kubuntu Saucy op de desktop.
<JanC> je kan altijd the netwerkinstallatie-cd nemen ook
<hans> jij bent dus een kde fan
<hans> vind ik ook het mooiste maar heb een conflict met mijn telefoon
<lordievader> Dat kun je zeggen ;)
<hans> kan van mijn sd niets verwijderen en ook niet van mijn media player
<lordievader> hans: ro mounted?
<hans> ???
<lordievader> hans: Read-only mounted.
<hans> ok
<hans> kan je dat veranderen
<hans> in xfce heb ik het probleem niet
<lordievader> Opnieuw mounten met rw (read-write), maar goed het is maar een gedachte.
<hans> zal hier ff kijken hoe het staat
<hans> in xfce is de groep root en alles lezen schrijven
<hans> maar kan niets veranderen
<lordievader> hans: Dat zijn filepermissies, is heel wat anders dan waar ik het over heb ;). Je kan partities mounten met de ro optie, hierdoor kun je niet naar de partitie schrijven.
<hans> ok en hoe verander je dat
<hans> gparted ziet geen hdd in je netwerk
<lordievader> hans: Moet je eerst weten of ik uberhaupt gelijk heb, met "mount" kun je alle gemounte partities zien en ook met welke opties.
<hans> wat is het commando
<lordievader> hans: mount
<lordievader> ;)
<hans> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<hans> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<hans> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<hans> none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
<hans> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<hans> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<hans> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<hans> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<hans> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<hans> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<hans> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
<hans> none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<hans> none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
<hans> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<hans> gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/hans/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=hans)
<lordievader> Daarvoor is pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hans> /dev/sdc1 on /media/hans/muziek type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<hans> /dev/sdb3 on /media/hans/nieuwe downloads type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<hans> gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/root/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<lordievader> Houd het hier een beetje schoon.
<hans> :)
<hans> oeps sorry
<lordievader> Zou je de output op pastebin willen gooien? Is leesbaarder.
<hans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5905092/
<lordievader> Wat is het pad naar je mobiel?
<hans> zit er nu niet in
<lordievader> Dan heb je niet veel aan die output.
<hans> ok zit nu ook met xfce en hier werkt het, maar wat jij zegt moet het op kde ook werken
<hans> moet ik via deze weg een aanpassing doen
<lordievader> Ach ik zou het gek vinden als het niet zou werken in KDE maar wel ergens anders.
<hans> heb nu mijn media player gemount maar zie in het lijstje geen verschil
<hans> zal er morgen kde op zetten, ik moet zo helaas naar mijn werk
<lordievader> Dan heb je hem niet gemount. Of XFCE doet weer smerig.
<hans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5905107/
<lordievader> hans: ?
<hans> ja
<lordievader> Wat bedoel je met die output?
<hans> moet nog heel veel leren
<hans> dat is de laatste waar ik toegang tot mijn media player eb
<hans> heb**
<hans> lordie als jij me morgen wil helpen graag gooi ik er eerst ff kde op
<hans> zit nu op xfce en daar werkt het wel
<lordievader> hans: Van mij hoeft het niet hoor, weet ook niet of ik morgen veel tijd heb.
<hans> ok
<lordievader> Laat je xfce er toch op staan?
<hans> zo dacht ik er eerst ook over maar het is wel een beetje zaai
<hans> saai
<hans> mensen ik ben weg moet helaas de economie uit het slop halen
<lordievader> Veel plezier.
<hans> dank je
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-24
<Henk_> Hallo, ik heb eeb probleem dat ik geen software meer op mijn desktop kan installeren via ubuntu softwarecentrum. Ik kriujg wat ik ook probeer te installeren de volgende foutmelding: installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory Error in function: . Kan iemand mij hiermee helpen.
<joostvb_> Henk_: heel misschien dat "touch /var/lib/dpkg/available" helpt
<joostvb_> maar t klinkt wel erg eng, die foutmelding
<Henk_> Hallo Joost, Ik ben een leek wat is touch/var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<joostvb_> met een spatie tussen "touch" en "/var/lib/dpkg/available"
<joostvb_> dat is een commando dat je als root uit zou kunnen voeren in een terminal-venster
<Henk_> Oke hoe doe je dat
<joostvb_> weet je hoe je een terminal-window opent?
<Henk_> Heb het gevonden,  krijg de mededeling: kan tijdstempels van /var/lib/dpkg/available niet wijzigen: toegang geweigerd.
<joostvb_> t lijkt erop dat je het niet als root gedaan hebd
<joostvb_> hebt
<joostvb_> je kunt ook doen: "sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/available"
<joostvb_> op die manier doe je het als root
<Henk_> Oke, ik heb dat gewoon in terminalvenster gedaan.
<lord4163> Henk_: Het is ook veel te warm om te gaan computeren nu :P
<Henk_> Krijg opdracht niet gevonden
<joostvb_> dan heb je denk ik n typefout gemaakt
<joostvb_> tis misschien handig om t te copy-n-paste-n
<joostvb_> vanuit dit irc-window
<Henk_> Copy paste gaat niet
<joostvb_> dan netjes typen :)
<Henk_> Net jes getyped geen resultaat en dan ook niets
<joostvb_> "no news is good news"
<joostvb_> misschien werkt t nu wel met softwarecentrum
<Henk_> ga het proberen blijf even hangen
<Henk_> Je bent voor mij een genie, het heeft gewerkt
<joostvb_> kijk ns aan!
<Henk_> Mijn dank is groot. Ik was al bang dat ik alles opnieuw moest gaan doen!
<joostvb_> wel raar dat dat bestand /var/lib/dpkg/available opeens weg was
<joostvb_> dat was immers het probleem
<joostvb_> geen dank :)
<Henk_> Ik heb een technisch probleem gehad, mijn voeding was door gebrand en de rom was een beetje heet geworden. Dat is gerepareed, maar ik bleef opstart problemen houden. twee weken zoeken en doen, opstart probleem weg en ineens kon ik niets installeren of verwiijderen
<joostvb_> aha, dat zou t inderdaad kunnen verklaren dat dat bestand weg was
<Henk_> Ik vind het geweldig, want ik werd er helemaal gek van, ik was bijna zover om het bijltje erbij neer te gooien en windows te installeren, dus dank u !
<joostvb_> ben blij dat ik heb kunnen helpen :)
<Henk_> Joost  misschien kan ik ooit jou ergens mee helpen, ik ben webdesigner, dus als je ooit opdat gebied hulp nodig hebt: henkkuiper62@gmail.com
<joostvb_> :)
<joostvb_> dank je
<Henk_> Hoe log je trouwens uit? :)
<joostvb_> uit zo'n terminal-raampje?
<joostvb_> dat typ je "exit"
<joostvb_> of control-d
<Henk_> Nee, uit de chat
<joostvb_> o!
<joostvb_> dan typ je "/quit doei"
<joostvb_> of "/quit tabee"
<joostvb_> of "/quit"
<joostvb_> tot later!
<Henk_> Nou, nogmaals mijn dank en tot later
<ynze> g' middag!
<ynze> de lubuntu op de Eee pc 901 is gestopt.
<ynze> Help????
<ynze> (ik ben nu op een andere notebook ingelogd)
<lordievader> Hey ynze, kun je iets meer informatie geven?
<ynze> lordievader: zeker:
<ynze> lordievader: inloggen lukt op de Eee-notebook, maar daarna verschijnt alleen d muis.
<ynze> lordievader: opnieuw installeren?
<lordievader> Je gebruikt xubuntu toch?
<ynze> op die machine lubuntu
<lordievader> Oke, misschien handig om eens #lubuntu rond te vragen.
<ynze> oke. maar hoe doe je dat?
<lordievader> ynze: /join #lubuntu
<lordievader> Noot: het is een Engels kanaal.
<ynze> In een neiuwe sessie?
<ynze> the English language is not the problem :_0
<lordievader> Gewoon in je IRC sessie.
<ynze> gewoon IRC.....
<ynze> Betekend een prog downloaden?
<lordievader> ynze: Je zit nu via IRC te chatten, IRC is een protocol.
<ynze> Aha, duidelijk!
<ynze> Hoe start ik een nieuwe sessie op?
<lordievader> ynze: Gebruik je een webclient?
<ynze> ja, firefox.
 * lordievader zucht
<ynze> hahaha
<ynze> sorry
<lordievader> Goed dan moet je een nieuwe tab openen.
<ynze> Gedaan. Het adres?
<lordievader> Zelfde server als waar je nu op zit, irc.freenode.net, alleen een ander kanaal #lubuntu
<ynze> blijft "verbinden..." met irc.freenode.net
<lordievader> ynze: Je kunt ook gewoon deze webchat gebruiken: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ynze> dank je
<ynze> hoi lordievader. klein probleemje in te loggen.
<ynze> op de ander pagina.
<ynze> na een paar minuten is de verbinding veloren
<ynze> ook van deze chat.
<lordievader> Zolang je geen geregistreerde nick gebruikt zal het vast wel goed gaan.
<ynze> vermoed problemen ergens anders. Kan je mu nog eens helpen?
<lordievader> Waarmee?
<ynze> opnieuw het adres om verbinding te maken.
<ynze> Heb het niet opgeslagen....
<lordievader> Als je de freenode webchat gebruikt is dat niet nodig.
<lordievader> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ynze> ok, maar wasd vergeten die op  te slaan. Vandaar.
<ynze> Dank je.
<ynze> nu wel opgeslagen :-)
<ynze> sorry, maar het lukt mij niet verder te verbinden
<OerHeks> niet 2x ynze natuurlijk!
<ynze> :-) dank je.
<ynze> het is voor mij nieuw...
<ynze> Oerheks: Kan je me er mee helpen?
<ynze> of lordievader nog een keer....
<OerHeks> je zit nou hier toch te irc-en?
<ynze> ja.
<ynze> Een nieuw sessie met een nieuw window is opgestart.
<ynze> ingelogd in http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ynze> maar commando's?
<OerHeks> gewoon, "/join #ubuntu " enzo
<ynze> dank. Ik heb les nodig...
<lordievader> Als je naar webchat.freenode gaat tik je een nick en een channel in, (#lubuntu dus). Daar vraag je de mensen om hulp ;)
 * ducktool is ook een beetje casanova...
<OerHeks> maar dat is engels, dat beheerst ynze niet zo goed, toch?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Hij zei net dat hij er geen probleem mee had.
<OerHeks> ow dan ben ik A. buis
<lordievader> 12:42 < ynze> the English language is not the problem :_0
<OerHeks> Dan zou ik zeker in die kanalen rondhangen, veel vragen waar je wat van kan leeren.
<OerHeks> EN het is ook leuk om dan iemand te helpen.
<OerHeks> zul je net zien, tref je een hollander :-D
<lordievader> Ook handig om een degelijke irc client te fixen, maar het leven een stuk makkelijker ;)
<lordievader> maakt*
<OerHeks> ow welke client?
<lordievader> OerHeks: ynze gebruikt nu de webclient.
<OerHeks> webclient is wel beperkt,ik weet zo even niet hoe je de kanaallijst ophaalt
<lordievader> Vandaar de comment over een degelijke irc client ;)
<OerHeks> EHm, het moet wel mogenlijk zijn, maar onhandig om dat in de kanaal te printen waar je nu zit. ( de anderen zien dit niet, natuurlijk)
<OerHeks> 3000 channels met omschrijving..
<OerHeks> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html voor webchat, en veel komt overeen met xchat en irssi
<OerHeks> Ik gebruik xchat, met veel instellingsmogenlijkheidjes, kleurtjes, tijdstempel, log, alerts en nog meer gein
<lordievader> Ik heb zo een gevoel dat zijn lubuntu probleem eerst opgelost moet worden, daarom stuurde ik hem naar #lubuntu.
<lordievader> Als hij inlogt krijgt hij alleen een muis te zien.
<OerHeks> ow
<ducktool> http://mibbit.com/ is misschien een optie ook
<ynze> ja Oerheks... auw!
<ynze> ben terug....
<ynze> Gewoon installeren is de kortste manier.
<ynze> Bootable sticky maken....
<ynze> lordievader: hoe krijg ik die bootable sticky op UNetboot ook al weer?
<lordievader> ynze: Ik denk dat je op unetbootin doelt?
<ynze> je hebt gelijk lordievader.
<ynze> vergat een aantal toetsen....
<lordievader> Gewoon uitvoeren, is redelijk self-explanatory.
<ynze> ben nu op http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lordievader> ynze: Als je Ubu draait staat ie ook gewoon in de repo ;)
<ynze> lordievader: repo.... Je bent echt een specialist! Ik begin weer, merk ik. Waar is repo?
<ynze> Ik ben geen grafisch scherm man.
<lordievader> ynze: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<ynze> lordeivader: YEAH! Running!
<lordievader> ynze: Hmm, maar als je geen GUI hebt gaat unetbootin niet werken...
<ynze> Heb die wel en draait ook.
<ynze> lordievader: chat nu ook via de GUI... helaas.
<ynze> lordievader: de DDS is nog karaktergericht. Mis mijn abonnement.... :-)
<ynze> ga even rebooten. grafisch probleempje...
<ynze_> en terug.
<ynze_> ??
<ynze_> ynze has quit?
<CasW> Ja; toen je afsloot, 'merkte' IRC dat niet en die dacht dat jij nog online was, maar je computer antwoordde niet meer, dus na een tijdje besloot IRC dat je offline was
<CasW> Dat is dus je oude zelf, jijzelf bent er nog wel (onder de naam ynze_ (met underscore, dus))
<ynze_> Tijd om eerst eens (weer?) IRQ te leren.
<ynze_> CasW
<CasW> Hm?
<ynze_> Hm?
<ynze_> Eerst een .iso nog nodig.\
<ynze_> lordievader: niet op de schijf?
<lordievader> ynze_: Klopt, unetbootin kan deze voor je downloaden als je deze niet al hebt.
<ynze_> wil ik, maar hoe?
<ynze_> heb het eens gedaan... :-)
<OerHeks> start unetbootin en je ziet het menu van zelf
<ynze_> ok
<ynze_> done. waarschijnlijk staat de UNetbootin op disk...
<ynze_> nope, op sticky dus.
<ynze_> maar de Eee pc boot er niet van...
<ynze_> help?
<ynze_> chmod?
<lordievader> ynze_: Heb je die netbook opdracht gegeven ervan af op te starten?
<ynze_> ??
<ynze_> de filesd zijn niet voor root beschikbaar op de sticky.
<ynze_> opdracht netbook?
<lordievader> ynze_: Computers zijn niet zo slim, zacht uitgedrukt. Ze bedenken niet dat als jij een usb stick met os erin steekt dat jij daarvan wilt opstarten.
<ynze_> lordievaderr: Ik heb dat niet gedaan op deze computer. Kon kiezen het te beeindigen op de sticky.
<ynze_> Heb de sticky gestoken in de Eee pc, gerestart met ESC-toets ingedrukt.
<lordievader> ynze_: Dat bedoel ik. Krijg je een error als je vanaf de stick start?
<ynze_> Maar sticky blijkt dus niet bootable...
<ynze_> ja.
<lordievader> En de error is?
<ynze_> Booten van sticky geeft: unitbootin menu
<ynze_> 1 optie alleen: Default
<ynze_> hoe krijg ik de sticky bootable?
<lordievader> ynze_: De optie default doet zeker niks? En gaat gelijk terug naar het menu?
<ynze_> nopes
<ynze_> uiteraard heb je gelijk. :-P
<lordievader> Dan is de stick wel bootable, de bootloader staat op de stick. Maar er is iets fout gegaan bij het kopieren van de files. Probeer het nog eens, of probeer het met de usb-creator.
<ynze_> usb-creator?
<ynze_> wil je een ls -lisa van de sticky?
<lordievader> ynze_: Bij mij heet hij in indergeval usb-creator-kde.
<lordievader> Zal ook wel een gtk versie van bestaan.
<ynze_> ik porbeer het nog eens.
<ynze_> edr staan nu 4 files op de usb...
<ynze_> -d
<ynze_> niet bootable.
<ynze_> ??
<ynze_> zal het in de Eee pc gebruiken om te installeren en zien.
<lordievader> ynze_: Als er maar 4 files op staan gaat het inderdaad niet werken.
<lordievader> ynze_: De complete iso moet erop staan.
<ynze_> probeer het nogmaals.
<ynze_> nu staan er 5 bestanden op...
<ynze_> maar niet een bootable.
<ynze_> wat gaat hier anders of fout?
<ynze_> misschien verkeerde iso?
<lordievader> Welke iso gaat het hierom en hoe groot is deze?
<ynze_> 31786 kb groot en rw---r--r--
<ynze_> Het is alleen een verwijzing om van te booten?
<lordievader> Een ubu image van 30 Mb groot??? Nee dat gaat niet werken, ubu images zijn tegewoordig ergens rond de 900 Mb.
<ynze_> zet de file dus verkeerd neer...
<ynze_> waar zit die actie dan?
<ynze_> Opnieuw downlaoden van UNetbootin?
<lordievader> ynze_: Download de iso opnieuw zou ik zeggen.
<ynze_> ok doe ik.
<ynze_> Ik kies de 32 bit versie.
<ynze_> 827,3 Mb aan het downloaden...
<ynze_> Via http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<ynze_> Met Torrent dus.
<lordievader> ynze_: De groote klinkt beter, idd.
<ynze_> lordievader: inderdaad. nog 8 min.
<ynze_> na de gelukte installatie van xubuntu, niets meer verwijderen... lijkt me - grijnzzz
<ynze_> 827326464 kb gedownload!
<ynze_> lordievader: installatie op Eee pc bezig met taalkeuze.
<ynze_> lordievader: geen connectie via internet hier. Is niert mogelijk.
<ynze_> lordievader: Ga dus vanavond thuis verder met installatie van xubuntu.
<ynze_> lordievader: als het gelukt is (99,9% kans) spreek ik je wel - of collega.
<ynze_> lordievader: Voor zover: dank!!!
<lordievader> Geen probleem.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-25
<NoirX> hoi
<joostvb> hoi
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lord4163> lordievader: mogguh
<lordievader> Hey lord4163
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-26
<Damion> Hallo iedereen
<exalt> Hallo, Damion
<Damion> Ik heb een vraagje, namelijk mijn cpufreq_indicator start niet op..
<Damion> Zonder iets te veranderen..
<exalt> is dat iets van conky?
<Damion> Nee, een programma waarmee de processorsnelheid te veranderen is.
<Damion> Mijn computer loeit als een gek nu ;)
<exalt> sorry, ik ken dat niet :)
<Damion> Oke, geen probleem. Ik heb een vraag gesteld op askubuntu ;)
<VBArend> Weet iemand hoe ik lubuntu kan instaleren zonder internet verbinding ?
<Gotiniens> op een machine die wel internet heeft de iso downloaden en die branden op een cd
<VBArend> dat is het punt deze machine heeft geen cd/dvd speler maar usb werkt wel maar deze is the oud om via een usb the booten
<VBArend> ik moet dus in win xp lubuntu kunnen instaleren
<Gotiniens> heb je nog wel een diskette station?
<VBArend> ja
<Gotiniens> je kan een diskette maken die van je vanaf usb laat boten
<Gotiniens> dat boot je in eerste instantie vanaf die diskette, en die laad de USB dan
<VBArend> zijn er dan nog wel diskette the verkijgen
<VBArend> ?
<Gotiniens> geen idee, jij hebt de pc met diskettestation ;)
<VBArend> zijn er ook nog manieren om het zonder diskette the doen gewoon in windows ?
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet of wubi ook onder windows XP werkt, en of lubuntu die meelevert
<Gotiniens> wubi is een installatie van ubuntu alsof het een programma in windows is
<VBArend> dat klopt maar als ik het probeer in windows the instaleren dan kan die de .iso niet downloaden maar dat kan ook niet omdat die geen internet heeft is er een manier dat ik zelf die .iso bestand kan downloaden ?
<VBArend> op usb kan zette en zo de instalatie verder kan laten gaan
<Gotiniens> je probeert het nu met wubi?
<VBArend> ja
<VBArend> de heletijd al
<VBArend> maar dan zegt die dat die de .iso bestand niet kan downloaden
<Gotiniens> meestal zit wubi ook al in de iso
<Gotiniens> dus iso downloaden -> uitpakken op usb stick -> wubi starten vanaf usb stick
<VBArend> klopt ik heb de .iso gedouwnload via ubuntu-nl.org uitgepakt op usb gezet en ga zo maar door
<VBArend> vanaf de stick heb ik nog niet geprobeert om dat die dan zegt dat die 5 uur nodig had
<VBArend> dus ben verder gegaan op hdd
<Gotiniens> usb stick externe hdd, maakt niet uit, is verder hetzelfde
<VBArend> ik bedoel intern hdd
<VBArend> niet extren
<Martien> vragje kan je deze unbuntu ook instaleren via een usb stik voor een mini laptop
<OerHeks> minilaptop, ja dat kan
<OerHeks> Ik zou het wel eerst in live mode proberen, misschien is Xubuntu beter/lichter
<Martien> oke eventjes kijken dan bedankt alvast
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<leoquant> hallo
<OerHeks> Avond leoquant
<leoquant> hee OerHeks ook een goede avond
<jemark> goeie avond
<OerHeks> ook goede avondjes jemark
<leoquant> hoi jemark
<Fermata> Hallo allen.
<leoquant> Fermata, goede avond ook
<OerHeks> iedereen up2date?
<Fermata> Ja hoor.
<leoquant> ach
<leoquant> ubuntuforums nog niet up? to? date?
<OerHeks> mja, antwoorden voor actuele problemen vind je op askubuntu.
<leoquant> tja zo is het
<leoquant> forum=ouderwets
<leoquant> uh
<leoquant> een supportforum
<OerHeks> Ja, waardering systeem groot/kleine letter is zeer helder.
<leoquant> buitengewoon clever opgezet
<leoquant> ik denk dat men er hier ook wel zo over denkt
<leoquant> misschien
<OerHeks> mijn ervaring is niet slecht met askubuntu. als dat telt.
<leoquant> dat telt
<SWAT> mailthreads blijven ook erg nuttig, maar dat is behoorlijk ouderwets
<OerHeks> dan mag je een poster maken met deze tekst.:-D
<leoquant> SWAT, en verouderd snel
<leoquant> of met een t?
<leoquant> o mailthreads
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> ja ook top idd
<leoquant> in ieder geval to the point
<leoquant> supportive
<leoquant> maargoe: een metavisie is iets voor de raad/team/leiding
<leoquant> ga slapen==>moe
<leoquant> dag
<jemark> slaap lekker
<SWAT> nn
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-27
<exalt> is er iemand die mij wil helpen met crontab?
<TimNL> hello
<jemark> hallo
<TimNL> Is ubuntu goed?
<jemark> exalt: man 5 crontab  , voorbeeld: vi /etc/crontab
<exalt> jemark: ja ik heb het inmiddels gefixt, ik had niet alle paden in mijn python script absoluut
<jemark> exalt: :) dat is goed.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<joostvb> oi
<lordievader> Hey joostvb
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-28
 * der3x groet kanaal
<Luckiboy> Hoi der3x.
<on5sl> hallo :) een vraagje, als ik samba4 wil opzetten gewoon om files te delen, welke van deze moet ik volgen? https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba#Setup.2FMigration_HowTos
<lordievader> on5sl: Je kunt ook deze volgen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<on5sl> lordievader: wel ik gebruik samba4 dus dat gaat niet
<on5sl> ik weet niet juist wat er gebeurd AD gewijs bij de oudere samba als je juist een share opzet
<lordievader> Ah, sorry. Werkt smb4 niet opdezelfde manier als smb3?
<on5sl> dan wordt hij toch geen lid ofzo van een domein?
<on5sl> lordievader: wel die vraag stel ik me nu ook :P
<lordievader> Heb je smb4 zelf gecompileerd overigens?
<on5sl> lordievader: jop
<on5sl> maar ik gebruik freebsd maar omdat het een algemene vraag was over samba4 kwam ik dit hier even vragen
<lordievader> Denk dat smb4 nog niet door Ubu wordt gesupport, zit in iedergeval niet in de raring repo. Misschien dat #ubuntu-server meer over smb4 weet.
<lordievader> Of in #samba, bestaat kennelijk ook.
<on5sl> pff ben nog steeds niks wijzer
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-21
<Impulse__> Avond allemaal
<Impulse__> nog iemand wakker hier?
<hans_> goede morgen
<lordievader> o/
 * trijntje test even iets
<hans_> goede morgen
<hans_> heb ff twee vragen
<trijntje> vraag maar raak
<hans_> hoe kan ik mijn touchpad uitzetten in mint mate
<hans_> en hoe kan ik mijn brightness bij boot gelijk goed instellen
<hans_> xbacklight werkt niet echt
<hans_> in ubuntu kan je je touchpad uitzetten hier in mint niet en het prog. werkt niet instellingen word niet geopend
<trijntje> dat weet ik niet, ik ken alleen ubuntu. Mint heeft vast een eigen irc kanaal waar je het kan vragen
<hans_> :C
<hans_> is er ook een ubuntu mate
<hans_> werk mate op ubuntu lekker
<goudvink3919> hallo is daar iemand
<goudvink3919> weet iemand wt het mailadres is van mozilla
<goudvink3919> sorry weet iemand wat het mailadres is van Mozilla
<lord4163> Hoezo?
<goudvink3919> nou ik heb al 4 keer de versie 14.04 gedownload maar hij doet 3 stappen goed maar bij het uitpakken van de pakketjes gaat het steeds fout
<goudvink3919> ik wil hun even een mailtje sturen
<goudvink3919> weet U het mail adres van hun Lord4163
<lord4163> goudvink3919: Mozilla is niet "iemand", je kan vast de bug rapporteren op https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/
<lord4163> goudvink3919: En ik snap het niet echt, Firefox is al de standaard browser op Ubuntu?
<goudvink3919> ja als je niet weet wat het adres is noem ik het maar iemand
<goudvink3919> ho  even ik bedoel een ander OS Versie
<goudvink3919> van 13.10  naar 14.04
<lord4163> Waarom heb je het over mozilla?
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Dan moet je bugs indienen bij Ubuntu, Mozilla heeft niks te maken met hoe Ubuntu zijn packages inpakt.
<lordievader> goudvink3919: ubuntu-bug <pakket-naam>
<lord4163> lordievader: snap ook niet wat hij nou lult
<goudvink3919> het gaat niet over een browser >> het gaat over een andere update versie van >> 13.10<< naar >>14.04<<
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Mijn reactie was op "21-11:48 < goudvink3919> nou ik heb al 4 keer de versie 14.04 gedownload maar hij doet 3 stappen goed maar bij het uitpakken van de pakketjes gaat het steeds fout"
<goudvink3919> als ze op het scherm met opwarderen komen en ik daar aan begin dan loopt de zaak helemaal fout want bij het uitpakken gooit hij er allemaal pakketjes uit en dan start hij niet meer op
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Kun je de volledige output van je upgrade pastebinnen?
<goudvink3919> nee lordievader want ik heb 13.10 al lweer overnieuw er op gezet.
<goudvink3919> die draait wel goed en 13.04 ook
<goudvink3919> maar bij opwarderen naar 14.04 gaan de eerste 3 stappen goed>>> dus hij laad goed in maar als het op uipakken komt dan gaat de zaak fout???
<goudvink3919> Lordievader ik krijg hem na de eerste nieuwe opstart dan niet meer opgestart en dan moet ik het eerste gedeelte van die een TERABYTE overnieuw formateren
<goudvink3919> de vogende pakketjes gooit hij er uit>> Procps,Udev, Initramfs-tools,Plymouth,MOUNTALL,uPSTART,iNITSCRIPTS,IFUPDOWN
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Dat klopt inderdaad niet. Werkt een live-cd/usb van Trusty?
<goudvink3919> IK HEB EERST MET DE VERSIE 13.10 GEWERKT.>> MAAT IK KREEG STEEDS OP MIJN SCHERM VAN OPWARDEREN NAAR 14.04 NOU DAT HEB IK DAN AL 4X GEDAAN
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Schreeuw aub niet zo.
<goudvink3919> EN 4X IS HET NIETS GEWORDEN. HIJ GOOIT ER STEEDS DIE PAKKETJES ER UIT
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Wil je mijn vraag beantwoorden? (En niet zo schreeuwen)
<goudvink3919>  HALLO WAT BEDOELD u NOUW??
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Caps-lock wordt gezien als geschreeuw, niet echt prettig.
<goudvink3919> IK WIL ALLEEN MAAR MIJN ERVARING OP HET SCHERM UITLEGGEN
<goudvink3919> O SORRY DAT IS VOOR MIJ OOK NIEUW DAN GAAN DIE OP UIT SORRY
<lordievader> Goed je luisterd weer niet. Zoek het maar uit. Ik ben hier klaar.
<goudvink3919> ja als je dat niet weet is het voor een ander toch niieuw
<goudvink3919> is het zo beter dan Lordievader
<goudvink3919> we zijn nooit te oud om bij te leren>> en het is ook niet de bedoeling om iemand op de kast te jagen daar ben ik al te oud voor
<mandje> middag. er blijkt een hele verzameling kernel setjes te zijn ontstaan onder /lib/modules door de auto updates. je kan de dirs van de oudere kernels gewoon deleten?
<lord4163> Je kan ze verwijderen met de pakketbeheerder.
<mandje> ok. netjes.  tnx lord4163
<lord4163> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic
<lord4163> bijvoorbeeld
<lordievader> lord4163: Je vergeet de linux-image-extra ;)
<trijntje> goudvink3919: waarom installeer je niet gewoon 14.04?
<goudvink3919> trijntje wat je nu vraagt dat heb ik vorige week al geprobeerd ik heb 14.04 op dvd gezet
<goudvink3919> 13.04 en 13.10 die doen het wel goed
<mandje> ik probeer het extra makkelijk met synaptic. :)
<trijntje> Wat voor pc heb je? Hoeveel ram geheugen zit er in?
<goudvink3919> ik heb een desktop met 2,4 Gb processor 2x hd van 1.terabyte en extern geheugen van 2x 1gb en powervoedig van 650 watt
<goudvink3919> asus moederboard
<trijntje> Daar zou Bungie het op moeten doen als de videokaart het aan kan
<trijntje> Wat gaat er mis bij de installatie van 14.04?
<trijntje> *ubuntu ipv Bungie*
<goudvink3919> mijn videokaart is een pciexpress van nvidea gforce 6800 gt
<goudvink3919> nou trijntje ik heb nu weer overnieuw geformateerd en 13.10 overnieuw er op gezet maar ik krijg steeds op mijn scherm van ubuntu de melding van opwarderen naar 14.04 en als ik dat heb gedaan
<trijntje> goudvink3919: waarom installeer je niet 14.04 vanaf de dvd?
<mandje> 1011tv
<goudvink3919> dan gaan de eerste  3 vingkie,s goed die worden groen maar als hij gaar uitpakken (( en dan zit ik de terminal aan)) dat gaat het fout
<goudvink3919> ik heb 14.04 gedownload en toen op dvd gebrand
<trijntje> Wat gaat er precies fout, en hoe weet je dat?
<goudvink3919> trijntje ik zal laten zien wat hij er allemaal er uit gooit
<goudvink3919> procps dependency problem, udev,initramfs-tools,plymouth,
<goudvink3919> mountrall,upstart,initscripts,ifupdown
<goudvink3919> en als ik de pc dan overnieuw opstart dan doet hij het niet meer
<trijntje> Néé, je moet ook wachten tot de installatie voltooid is
<goudvink3919> dan moet ik hem opnieuw formateren en 13.10 opnieuw er op zetten
<trijntje> Of tot je een melding krijgt dat de installatie mislukt is
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Waarom formateer je hem niet en zet je er 14.04 op, i.p.v. 13.10?
<lordievader> 13.10 is EOL overigens.
<trijntje> Die terminal is alleen voor mensen die er verstand van hebben
<goudvink3919> ja dat gaat hij al doen als hij aan het uitpakken is
<goudvink3919> ik zeg al de eerste 3 functies gaan goed het begint pas bij het uitpakken van de nieuwe versie
<trijntje> goudvink3919: je bent niet duidelijk genoeg
<goudvink3919> kijk triijntje als 13.10 goed draaid dan dient 14.04 ook goed te draaien op de zelfde pc
<trijntje> Wat doe je met de dvd van 14.04?
<goudvink3919> ja gewoon bij de andere stoppen ik brand er soms wel eentje bij zoals kubuntu
<trijntje> Néé, om de dvd te gebruiken
<goudvink3919> trijntje je vraag van 13:05
<trijntje> Hoe installeer je ubuntu, vertel exact wat je doet om de installatie te starten
<goudvink3919> de nieuwe versie is zo als je die naar binnen hebt gehaald dan  gaat hij beginnen met de 4 optie en dat is het uipakken tijdens het
<goudvink3919> uitpakken gooid hij er pakketjes tussen uit die ik daar straks op heb opgenoemd
<goudvink3919> ik doe het zelfde als bij 13.10 en dat gaat wel goed
<trijntje> goudvink3919: begin bij het begin
<goudvink3919> nu draai ik ook met 13.10
<goudvink3919> ja zeg maar waar welke tijd
<trijntje> Begin bij het alleen eerste begin, en vertel ALLES wat je doet vanaf dat je de pc aan zet
<trijntje> Dus je zet de pc aan, en wat gebeurt er dan? Wat zie je in beeld, waar klik je op, vertel ALLES
<goudvink3919> nou je staat in windows en en dan ga je naar deze computer<<  als je dan de  dvd er in legt in je cd-rom dan ga je naar de dvd die je er in hebt gelegt
<trijntje> Aha, dus je probeert ubuntu via Windows te installeren?
<trijntje> Dat geeft altijd problemen en werk helemaal niet meer voor de nieuwste versie van ubuntu
<goudvink3919> die klik je aan en dan zet je hem op de gewenste letter bij mij is dat E en dan ga je het ww woord 2x iinvoeren >> de gebruikersnaam van je pc of laptop doet hij zelf al
<goudvink3919> en dan begint hij  met laden en de rest volgd van zelf
<trijntje> ja, die methode werkt dus niet meer
<goudvink3919> o de vraag van 13:16
<goudvink3919> zo heb ik het altijd algedaan
<trijntje> Je moet de pc vanaf de dvd opstarten en ubuntu naast of in plaats van Windows installeren
<goudvink3919> en dat werk toch
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Gaat je installatie via een soort gelijk scherm: http://cdn.arstechnica.net/news.media/wubi_ubuntu_setup.png
<trijntje> Heb je iemand die wat meer van computers weet die je kan helpen met installeren? Anders ben ik bang dat je per ongeluk Windows verwijderd
<goudvink3919> sorry lordievader mag het een voor een zijn twee persoonen tegelijk is voor mij een beetje moeilijk
<trijntje> En dan ben je ook al je bestanden kwijt als het mis gaat
<goudvink3919> ja van de eerste helft van de tweede 1tera wel
<goudvink3919> daar om werk ik apart met twee harde schijven
<goudvink3919> windows is apart op de c schijf en ubuntu is apart
<goudvink3919> itrijntje even geduld even de vraag van lordievader beantwoorden
<goudvink3919> lordievader wat bedoeld U met installatie>> alles zit op een pc desktop daar zitten 2x westerdigital van 1 terabyte in
<goudvink3919> met een vga kabel naar mij grootescher
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Precies zoals ik het zeg ;) Je zegt dat je Ubuntu vannuit Windows installeert, gaat dat via een scherm die lijkt op degene waarnaar ik heb gelinkt?
<goudvink3919> ja beste persoon ik heb toch windows 7 geinstalleerd op de eerste sdhijf
<goudvink3919> lordievader werkt u met een laptop of een desktop?
<goudvink3919> kijk ik kan makkelijk op de eerste 1 terabyete 2 os systems kwijt >> maar ik heb speciaal een tweede hd er bij gezet om dat windows via de intram dan de twee OS laat zien
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Is die 'ja' het antwoord op mijn vraag?
<goudvink3919> o even lordievader ik kan met die duo gforce van nvidia 4 schermen aan dat zij video kaarten van € 450,00 per stuk
<lordievader> Wat heeft dat met mijn vraag te maken?
<lordievader> Waarmee ik dus bedoel dat het niks met mijn vraag heeft te maken...
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Ik zal mijn vraag nogmaals stellen: Je installeert Ubuntu vannuit Windows, gaat dit via een dergelijk scherm: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Ubuntu_Wubi_11.10.png
<goudvink3919> lorievader die link is dat een downloadlink van ubuntu dan kan ik eventueel met ja of nee beantwoorden
<goudvink3919> ik kan namelijk heel die link niet sorry
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Het een afbeelding. En ja die vraag kun je met een ja of nee beantwoorden.
<goudvink3919> nou ikzal maar zeggen nee want ik zeg nogmaals ik kan heel die link niet.
<trijntje> goudvink3919: 'ik kan heel die link niet' is geen Nederlandse zin, wat probeer je te zeggen?
<goudvink3919> lordievader wat bedoeld U met >het een afbeelding
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Daar moest nog een 'is' tussen. De link verwijst naar een afbeelding, kun je simpelweg openen in je browser.
<goudvink3919> nouw trijntje lordievader geeft  wat op een of ander website neem ik aan maar ik kan heel die website niet volgens mij schrijf ik abra ka dabra
<goudvink3919> maar trijntje ik heb nog geen antwoord op de vragen die U aan mij heeft gesteld
<trijntje> goudvink3919: die zin klopt weer niet, je moet echt duidelijker schrijven
<trijntje> Je kan gewoon op de blauwe tekst klikken om de link te openen
<goudvink3919> trijntje wat bedoelen ze met link of website??
<goudvink3919> trijntje dat is mij al lang bekent  maar opent er zit dan een link of website
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Tweede item: http://www.encyclo.nl/begrip/LINK
<goudvink3919> trijntje weet je nouw de volgorden met 14.04
<lordievader> goudvink3919: En lees deze ook maar gelijk: http://www.vandale.nl/opzoeken?pattern=link&lang=nn
<goudvink3919> hallo ik vind dat het well gezellig moet blijven voor  de hobby
<goudvink3919> dit lijkt wel op een ondergrondse aanval
<goudvink3919> lordievader hoort die van dale ook bij de les
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Welke les?
<goudvink3919> nouw zo is het niet meer gezellig vind teminste wel dan
<trijntje> goudvink3919: je weet toch hoe een website werkt? We geven links naar websites als er belangrijke informatie op staat
<lordievader> Dat snap ik, maar jij moet ook begrijpen dat het voor ons frustreerend is om keer op keer het zelfde te moeten zeggen en vragen zonder dat hier een gewenste reactie op komt. Wij leveren deze support ook voor onze plezier.
<lordievader> Dus wellicht was ik wat hard, ongevoelig. Hoe je het ook wilt noemen. Mijn excuses hiervoor.
<goudvink3919> hebben ze deze chatsite hier voor uitgevonden ik neem aan dat de gene die ik aan de andere kant heb meer gevorderd zijn dan ik wat van   ubuntu  weet
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Nee, iedereen hier zijn vrijwilligers. Je hoeft niet gevorderd te zijn om support te leveren. Het principe is dat je reageert als je een dergelijk probleem eerder hebt meegemaakt.
<goudvink3919> ja lordievader je hebt niet meer met de jongste te maken  woorden zeggen soms al genoeg
<lordievader> En zoals altijd moet support van twee kanten komen.
<goudvink3919> dat is zo
<goudvink3919> maar er kan soms well eens een verkeerde gedachte gang zijn
<goudvink3919> waar bijft trijntje
<trijntje> Wat bedoel je daar mee?
<goudvink3919> hier weer wat trijntje vraagt>>> wat bedoel je daaar mee<<< trijntje ik heb nog steeds geen antwoord op het geen wat je mij heb gevraagd
<lordievader> Misschien handig om met een schone lei te beginnen, a clear-all if you will.
<trijntje> ja ik snap er niks van, je moet echt duidelijker zijn goudvink3919
<goudvink3919> sorry mensen ik zou niet weten wat ik fout heb gedaan >ik vraag al zolang naat de oplossing maar heb hem nog niet
<goudvink3919> trijntje mag i van U weten met welkke versie je werkt van ubuntu of linux,etc,etc
<lordievader> Oke we beginnen overnieuw :P goudvink3919: Hoe installeer jij Ubuntu?
<goudvink3919> ok  Lordievader
<goudvink3919> ik geef de zinnen korter
<trijntje> goudvink3919: ik gebruik ubuntu 14.04
<goudvink3919> ik heb dus op mijn desktop windows 7 op de C schijf geinstalleerd
<goudvink3919> ik heb van het internet eerst 13,4 later 13.10 gedownload
<goudvink3919> toen ik al enigetijd met 13.10 bezig was kreeg ik te zien dat er 14.04 was uitgekomen
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Voordat je verder gaat.
<lordievader> Dat vroeg ik niet.
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Hoe heb je Ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<goudvink3919> met de dvd die ik van het internet heb gebrand
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Oke, je hebt de dvd gebrand, wat heb je hierna gedaan?
<goudvink3919> weer overnieuw opgestart
<goudvink3919> de dvd inde cd-rom gedaan
<goudvink3919> en dan kun je beginnen
<goudvink3919> vroeger was het een iso bij 13.04
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Oke, je hebt Ubuntu dus NIET vannuit Windows geinstalleerd?
<goudvink3919> vind U niet vreemd dat 13.04 wel draait en 13.10 ook maar 14.0 niet???
<goudvink3919> mijn desktop kan windows 7 en 8 toch ook aan en waarop 14.04 niet
<lordievader> Dwaal a.u.b. niet af. 21-14:31 < lordievader> goudvink3919: Oke, je hebt Ubuntu dus NIET vannuit Windows geinstalleerd?
<goudvink3919> nee van uit die dvd die ik heb gebrand
<goudvink3919> die dvd van 14.04
<goudvink3919> ik heb 3 dvd,s een van 13.04,een van 13.10,een van 14.04
<trijntje> lordievader: hij heeft wel vanuit Windows geïnstalleerd volgens mij
<lordievader> Oke, mooi. Als je Ubuntu installeert met de 14.04 dvd, lukt dit dan?
<lordievader> trijntje: Als hij zegt van niet, geloof ik hem daarin.
<trijntje> goudvink3919: beschrijf aub de exacte stappen die je doet om de installatie te starten
<lordievader> Hij heeft er niks aan om te liegen, en ik heb er ook niks aan.
<goudvink3919> ja trijntje je moet toch ergens beginnen >>>> als je de schijf formateerd dan moet je toch ergens beginnen ofwel bij OS windows of bij OS ubuntu
<goudvink3919> gaa maar verder lorddievader
<trijntje> lord4163: lees maar vanaf 13:11, hij gebruikt subiet
<trijntje> sorry, lordievader ^
<trijntje> En wubi ipv subiet, autocorrect fail
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Ik ga verder als jij mijn vraag beantwoord ;)
<goudvink3919> lordievader ik dacht dat ik dat al wel had gedaan >> anders geef maar even op het tijd stip
<lordievader> Oke, mooi. Als je Ubuntu installeert met de 14.04 dvd, lukt dit dan?
<goudvink3919> lordievader ik heb je vertelt dat ik vanuit die windows opstart dan naar die gebrande dvd ga en dan installeer
<goudvink3919> ja dat gaat wel maar
<goudvink3919>  het is zoals ik heb gezegt  bij het inladen is het nog goed dat zijn 3 (ik noem ze maar even rubrieken) rubrieken die gaan goed n
<goudvink3919> maar de volgende als hij gaat uitpakken dan begint het gedonder
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Je verteld nu wat anders dan wat je 10 min geleden zei. Wat is nu de waarheid. Installeer je Ubuntu vanuit Windows, of start je vanaf de live-dvd op?
<goudvink3919> niet live van uit de dvd dat doet hij niet
<goudvink3919> die ronde oranje logo daar klik ik dan op
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Dat heb je dan niet duidelijk genoeg verteld.
<goudvink3919> sorry daar vor
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Je gebruikt dus toch Wubi, zoals trijntje al dacht. Wubi is een gedrocht, een gedrocht dat gedood moet worden en in de hens gezet. Je dient toch echt vanaf de live-dvd op te starten en vannuit daar Ubuntu te installeren.
<goudvink3919> als de dvd klaar is en ik start hem overnieuw op
<goudvink3919> dat gaat hij niet meer aan de gang
<goudvink3919> dan moet ik hem weer formateren
<goudvink3919> kijk mijn eerste HD gaat dan wel die van windows 7
<goudvink3919> maar niet mijn tweede
<goudvink3919> windows maak een init-ramdisk aan
<goudvink3919> dus er staan twee woorden onder elkaar>> windows en ubuntu dat ik dan door middel van de pijltjes tots de keuze maak
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Voor zover ik weer doet Windows niet aan een intramfs. Je zei dat je Windows 8 had? Heb je Secure Boot uit staan?
<goudvink3919> ho,ho nee window 7
<goudvink3919> ik kan met deze desktop ook wd 8 draaien
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Uefi dus? Dan blijft mijn tweede vraag staan.
<goudvink3919> wat bedoeld U met Uefi
<goudvink3919> en de tweede vraag luid
<goudvink3919> lordievader even een vraag werkt U met een interl processor
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Wat ik gebruik doet er niet toe.
<goudvink3919> ok
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Ik denk dat je een Uefi pc hebt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<goudvink3919> mensen nog bedankt voor de chat en nog verder een prettigedag
<goudvink3919> Mijn PC is door mij zelf gebouwd ials ik een nieuwe wil hebben dan koop ik een board en geheugen en kast en de rest en zet hem in elkaar dat kun je doen als je electronicus bent geweest
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-22
<pds> iemand hier die verstand heeft van boot / login scripts
<trijntje> stel je vraag, als mensen het antwoord weten reageren ze wel
<pds> k ik ben bezig met het opzetten van een zabbix proxy te automatiseren, hiervoor heb ik een pxe boot opgezet van ubuntu server 14.04 LTS met een preseed file voor de config,  en een postint.sh voor ansible te instaleren. Aangezien dit gebeurt op dhcp (packages installeren en de hele rim ram), en een proxy beter statish gebeurt. Ga ik ansible gebruiken op deze config te doen
<pds> lang verhaal kort: aangezien je geen userinput kan doen in script wanneer je aan het pxebooten bent :( . Ben ik op zoek naar een manier om een script te te laten runnen tijdens de eerst login van de gebruiker.
<pds> die zich daarna verwijderd aangezien het maar een keer moet runnen :)
<jpjacobs> der was iets om userinput te simuleren in scripts ...
<jpjacobs> expect?
<pds> mja tijdens pxe e :)
<jpjacobs> en de eerste login: is dit de eerste login na booten, of de eerste na het aanmaken van de gebruiker?
<pds> eerst login op ne kersvers systeem
<trijntje> kan je niet gewoon een script invoegen dat altijd runt maar zichzelf verwijderd?
<ivedb> goede middag allen
<ivedb> is er nog een expert aanwezig hier ondanks het mooie weer?
<jpjacobs> wel, ... expert is redelijk subjectief. Stel je vraag maar, dan zien we wel weer
<ivedb> ik zit nu op de laptop van een vriendin, de mijne wil het niet meer doen zoals het moet
<ivedb> ik werk met ubuntu 10.04 en heb enkele keren moeten rebooten wegens een bios probleem
<jpjacobs> ok
<ivedb> nu wil ubuntu niet meer deftig opstarten en krijg ik een 'prompt' (initramfs)
<ivedb> ik neem aan dat er een filesystem probleem is
<jpjacobs> dat klinkt niet goed
<jpjacobs> al geprobeerd in rescue mode op te starten?
<ivedb> ik krijg geen grub menu bij het opstarten
<jpjacobs> hmm maar initramfs komt als ik me vergis na grub
<ivedb> kan ik dat forceren met een sneltoetst bij het opstarten? (ik doe dat normaal  nooit)
<ivedb> ik kirjg geen menu. Maar als ik dat menu via een toest kan oproepen kan ik dat proberen
<jpjacobs> shift ingedrukt houden blijkbaar
<ivedb> ik ga eens proberen
<jpjacobs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time-on-a-single-boot-system-not-dual-boot
<jpjacobs> en als je der met de rescue mode niet uit geraakt is dit misschien een oplossing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ivedb> ik werk nu met ubuntu sinds 8.04 maar dit nog nooit gehad
<jpjacobs> ow ... das al wel effe out-dated he
<ivedb> grbub loadind en dan weer die infitramfs
<ivedb> grbub loadind en dan weer die infitramfsnu krijg ik weg een deel opties van kernels
<ivedb> zal de laatste pakken en op hoop van zege
<jpjacobs> er zou er eentje moeten bijsteken met rescue mode of iets dergelijk in de titel
<ivedb> herstelmodus staat er
<ivedb> kom ik weer op die initramfs uit
<jpjacobs> herstel modus dus
<ivedb> en een fschk kan ik niet doen daar
<jpjacobs> hmm nog iets anders dan "initramfs", error melding of zo?
<ivedb> een hele hoop van cannot mount maar die verdwijnen snel aan de bovenkant van het scherm
<jpjacobs> met shift-page-up kan je normaal terugscrollen
<jpjacobs> dit klinkt gelijkaardig:  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120198/how-to-fix-boot-into-initramfs-prompt-and-mount-cant-read-etc-fstab-no-su
<ivedb> klinkt inderdaad vergelijkbaar
<jpjacobs> is de boel onlangs vastgelopen? kan blijkbaar zijn dat je / dienst weigert wegens bestandssysteem problemen
<jpjacobs> en kan dus opgelost worden met een fsck (bijvoorbeeld na opstarten van een livecd)
<ivedb> ik neem aan fs problemen
<ivedb> probleem is dat mijn vaste pc ook de geest heeft gegeven en ik geen live cd meer heb
<jpjacobs> (los daarvan is je data backuppen en een recentere versie van Ubuntu installeren geen slecht idee ;) )
<ivedb> oude laptop, werkte tot deze ochtend goed
<ivedb> ik zal eens proberen die pagina te doorlopen, mocht het niet lukken zet ik er een nieuwe ubuntu op
<ivedb> de data verlieze is niet leuk maar dan moet ik die opnieuw overal gaan downloaden dan maar
<ivedb> het zou geen ramp zijn, wel onaangenaam
<jpjacobs> wel, tis niet dat je bestandssysteem fouten bevat dat je noodzakelijk al je data kwijt bent
<jpjacobs> zou naturlijk kunnen, als je HDD effectief de geest geeft, maar dan kwam je waarschijnlijk al niet tot aan de initramfs prompt
<jpjacobs> vanop een standaard ubuntu installatie disk kan je gewoon het bestandssysteem controleren, en eventueel data backuppen (zowieso een strak plan)
<ivedb> met die laatste pagina geraak ik er niet
<jpjacobs> als't een troost mag zijn, in de laatste paar versies van ubuntu steekt een heel handige backup tool ;)
<ivedb> Het zal met de live cd moeten gebeuren dan
<ivedb> zak ik straks naar iemand moeten gaan die een live cd voor mij kan maken
<ivedb> moet ik nog op iets speciaal letten met de live cd om het filesysteem te checken?
<ivedb> dat die niet enkel de cd probeerd te controleren?
<jpjacobs> wel, blijkbaar ik denk dat de livecd met de disks tool komt, die is handig om te gebruiken, en laat ook toe je schijven te controleren
<jpjacobs> (zowieso zou ik de livecd zichzelf laten controleren ...)
<jpjacobs> kan je trouwens ook met een usb stick he, als je PC al van usb sticks kan booten tenminste
<ivedb> dta lukt wel via usb
<ivedb> zal ik vanavond moeten proberen dan
<ivedb> desnoods moet ik maar afscheid nemen van mijn data. Staat niets op dat onmisbaar is maar is enkel wat lastig.
<ivedb> Alvast bedankt voor de goede hulp
<jpjacobs> geen probleem
<ivedb> ik kan wel zeggen dat ik hier echt weer wat bijgeleerd heb
<ivedb> ik ben een linu fan maar ben geen expert. Als hij niet opstart ben ik 'reddeloos verloren'
<ivedb> ben er nu eens mee weg, moet deze geleende laptop weer terug bezorgen
<ivedb> nog eens bedankt en misschien tot chats
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Impulse__> Is er iemand die een goed NAS OS kent?
<OerHeks> ubuntu server, of wil je een kant&klaar product?
<OerHeks> mediavault of freenas zijn de enige 2 die ik aan durf te raden
<Impulse__> mja, freenas geeft teveel rommel mee... enige dat ik zowat nodig heb is filesharing
<OerHeks> ow dan wil je geen goed nas os. ga dan prutsen met met ubuntu server
<Impulse__> waarom wil ik geen goed nas os? nas is toch Network-attached storage, dus filesharing en backup? :-)
<Impulse__> blaf je iedereen zo af met: ga dan prutsen met ubuntu server?
<OerHeks> Nee hoor, maar jij schijnt genoeg te weten dat freenas rommel meegeeft, hilarisch.
<lordievader> Hihi, als je echt alles zelf in handen wilt hebben: Gentoo :P
<Impulse__> t'is niet datk het zelf in handen wil hebben... ik vind gewoon dat freenas te onoverzichtelijk is qua toevoegen van een schijf...
<Impulse__> ik heb 3 schijven die NTFS zijn, en die ik ook ga omzetten naar een linuxpartitie, maar eerst moet de data die er op staat gekopieerd worden...
<Impulse__> dat kan je al mooi vergeten met freenas
<Impulse__> want het is toevoegen en format...
<Fermata> Dankbaar, die Impulse.
 * OerHeks was ook een beetje bitchy
 * lordievader is het wel met OerHeks eens wat betref capabelheid.
<OerHeks> freenas kan wel files overpompen, zonder te formatteren.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-23
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> prima prima, en met u?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-24
<lordievader> Goede avond.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-25
<OerHeks> nr 87 is uit http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<jordy> hi I would like to have some help with getting a wifi connection on a destop-pc with Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<jordy> I got a philips wireless usb adapter 11g, I cant get it connected, doesnt found the software I have on pc, obviously it is for windows so yeah some help would be nice
<jordy> hallo?
<Kebabfish> hoi
<Kebabfish> nederlands mag ook, en ik kan misschien nog wel helpen ook
<jordy> super relaxt!
<jordy> zou ik je ff pmen is wat makkelijke denk ik
<lordievader> jordy: Wordt de kaart herkent?
<lord4163> OerHeks: Bedankt voor de vermelding :)
<Stern> Weet iemand waar ik de md5 hash van Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 kan vinden?
<Henrivo> 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Henrivo> a4fc15313ef2a516bfbf83ce44281535 *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Henrivo> ca2531b8cd79ea5b778ede3a524779b9 *ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<Henrivo> 3aa14ca13d52df070870d39306f4a4eb *ubuntu-14.04.1-server-i386.iso
<Henrivo> Stern: gewoon op http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<Stern> Bedankt, ik heb me er helemaal scheel naar gezocht :)
<Henrivo> Dat is dan 9,95 graag :P
<Stern> Ik heb hier nog wel Franse Franks liggen
<Henrivo> hehe
<jordy> is er misschien iemand die een idee heeft hoe ik ee wifi-adapter/ontvanger kan connecten met pc met 12.04? hij herkent het apparaat niet, op windows pc werkt wel maar kom nie verder zelfs met super hulp van irc lid
<Kebabfish> toevoeging: stick wordt niet gezien met lsusb
<jordy> ^^:p
<Henrivo> Ik heb zelf 2 mogelijk oplossingen, een makkelijke en een moeilijke
<jordy> nou ik ben 1 en al oor Henrivo
<jordy> ik ben een noob met Ubuntu, net begonnen
<Henrivo> welke van de 2 wil je horen
<jordy> haha dus moeilijk zou wel een driver maken ofzo zijn
<jordy> begin maar met de makkelijke
<Henrivo> yep
<jordy> ik kan dat niet, dus tenzij jij dat voor mij wil doen haha :p
<Henrivo> adapter wegknikkeren en een compatibele kopen
<jordy> of mij wilt assiteren
<jordy> hoelang duurt zon driver maken dan
<jordy> is dat te doen binnen een dag of moet je daar al veel kennis voor hebben
<Henrivo> dat laatste
<jordy> lama dan. Een adapber kopen die werkt, hoe weet ik dat want meeste zijn voor Windows zegmaar. Hoe weet ik of die ook werkt met ubuntu 12.04
<jordy> of heb jij toevallig een aanbeveling, aanrader
<Henrivo> ik zou zelf een andere nic kopen, die dingen kosten geen drol meer en de meeste zijn wel compatibel
<jordy> volgens kebab waren icidu, sitecom, tp-link goed, maar er is veel keus
<jordy> uhm je moet me toch even helpen
<jordy> wat bedoel je met ''nic''
<jordy> ik ben een noob (sorry :P_
<Henrivo> je hebt ergens zo'n site, zoek maar met de keywords "linux compatible wifi adapter"
<Henrivo> nic = network interface card
<jordy> o je bedoelt wifi inbouw
<Henrivo> bijvoorbeeld
<Henrivo> maar kan ook usb zijn
<Henrivo> wat je voorkeur heeft
<jordy> wat is meerwaarde dan van zon usb wifi ten opzcihte van externe wifi/wat ook via usb gaat eigenlijk
<OerHeks> je kan hem er snel uitrukken
<jordy> lol oke
<Henrivo> jordy: misschien heb je hier wat aan: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Henrivo> Die is nog beter ja
<jordy> Hmm Henrivo/Oerheks als ik aangeef welke pc, met ubuntu versie en wifi-verzender (hoe heet zon ding eigelijk haha) kunnen jullie mij misschien 1ntje aanwijzen
<jordy> ik heb er echt de ballen verstand van
<jordy> en qua merk heb ik geen voorkeur ofzo
<OerHeks> maar ehm ..
<OerHeks> hoe kunnen we je helpen, als je niet eens de type nr van je wifi geeft?
<OerHeks> beetje raar eigenlijk
<jordy> dat doe ik nu haah
<OerHeks> lspci of lsusb
<jordy> sorry boys ik ben echt net begonnen ik ken nog lang niet alle termen
<jordy> maar lsusb ken ik das een code oa.
<OerHeks> open terminal ctrl alt t
<jordy> voila doe ik
<jordy> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Card Reader Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c526 Logitech, Inc. Nano Receiver Bus 005 Device 009: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 roo
<Henrivo> jordy: misschien is het een ideetje om eerst (dan maar met een ethernet kabeltje) de basis onder de knie te krijgen? tis maar een suggestie..
<jordy> ik heb nu een utp kabel aangesloten
<OerHeks> geinig, hebben we niks aan, zo plakken
<jordy> natuurlijk henrivo dat wil ik ook graag maar het punt is deze pc staat normaal boven en mijn pa wil niet dat ik een 20 meter utp kabel door de gang leg
<OerHeks> doe maar op paste.ubuntu.com
<jordy> sorry ik wilde niet lullig zijn naja..,. begrijp dat mijn vragen niet goed gesteld zijn. Ik wil graag leren maar ik wil eerst een wifi connectie hebben normaliter zou ik ook gaan voor een utp verbinding maar das op dit moment niet mogelijk dus vandaar
<jordy> en veel info staat op internet
<Henrivo> probeer eens virtualbox voor een tijdje, kun je gewoon onder je windows installatie proberen en heb je in elk geval geen gezeur wat betreft de verbinding
<Henrivo> want op dit moment kunnen wij niks voor je doen
<jordy>   bedoel je soms 802.11g 54mbps WL-530g
<jordy> qua wifi
<jordy> en bedankt voor de suggestie maaar nee ik leer van ervaringen en fouten, en begrijp dat jullie niet veel kunnen doen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Sorbo> Hallo allemaal
<trijntje> hoi Sorbo
<Sorbo> Ik heb een klein probleempje Trijntje
<Sorbo> Ik ben van mijn laptop de passphrase van de disk encripty vergeten.
<trijntje> dat is een probleem
<Sorbo> nu kan ik niet verder opstarten. Wat nu?
<trijntje> Sorbo: heb je een backup van al je data?
<Sorbo> Nee geen backup van gemaakt..of wel...even kijken.
<trijntje> het hele punt van encryptie is dat het onmogelijk is om bij de data te komen als je het wacthwoord niet weet. Dus als je je wachtwoord vergeet kan je niet meer bij de data komen
<Sorbo> Ik heb wel een  back voor mijn desktop versie gemaakt maar nog niet van de laptop.
<Sorbo> Ja ik ben al een tijdje bezig met alle wachtwoordendiein meopkomen. Maar ik krijg maar 5 a 6 opties voor ikweer een restart moet doen.
<trijntje> dan ben ik bang dat je de data op je laptop kwijt bent, tenzij je een heel zwak wachtwoord hebt ingesteld
<Sorbo> Misschien de NSA....
<trijntje> oja? Dan moet je even vanaf de live usb opstarten, dan mag je zo vaak proberen als je wil
<Sorbo> A okay dat is een tip
<Sorbo> FF een dagje type en het moet lukken. Hoeveel wachtwoorden kan je onthouden he?
<Sorbo> Ik kan niet wachten tot we eindelijk allemaal een chip hebben om in te loggen...lol
<trijntje> ik hoop dat het lukt, je zou wel eens een paar miljoen jaar aan het typen kunnen zijn ;)
<Sorbo> Nou ik hoop het ook. Maar ik denk dan toch aan een reinstall. Wel jammer want het draaide erg goed.
<trijntje> ach ja, een frisse start is ook wat waard
<Sorbo> Ik ben Ubuntor op die andere pc in de nl chat geweest. Ik heb veel hulp gekregen hier toen. Maar het was al een verse start. lol
<Sorbo> Vreemd genoeg wil de dvd niet ubuntu starten. Hij probeerd wel de dvd te lezen maar gaat na lang aarzelen tot verder met het opstarten van het systeem op de disk.
<Sorbo> is er ook type opdracht om dit toch te laten starten.
<trijntje> Nee, de bios moet de dvd starten
<Sorbo> Nou zag ik net dat hij toch de dvd niet als opstart ziet. Kan zijn dat deze 64bit niet pakt op mijn dvd. Ik denk dat ik voor gekozen heb om de 14.04 32bit te installeren.
<Sorbo> Even zoek naar de 32bit dvd..waar ik natuurlijk niets op heb geschreven om dee sneller te vinden..dat zou dom wezen...
<Sorbo> Ik heb nu wel een Ubuntu 9.04 install dvd gevonden. Antiek!
<trijntje> Ja, die is oud
<trijntje> Je kan ubuntu trouwens ook op een USB stick zetten, scheelt dvd's
<Sorbo> Dat is bij mij al maal mis gegaan. 2 usb sticks waren erna ineens kleiner en het lukte me nooit om zo een install te doen. Vandaar
<Sorbo> Ik vind nu ook een uberyl beta dvd 6,10 built 20061025.
<Sorbo> Geen bieders? uberyl mensen
<Sorbo> De 31 bit wilde ook niet staten. dvdtjes zijn nu op. Ik probeer nu RWdvd. hopen dat het wel gaat.
<Sorbo> Wat ik niet had verwacht is toch gelukt. Van RWdvd een boot dvd te maken.
<Cme__> Gmiddag
<Cme__> Tjonge, 'k heb Live Chat gemist, was langer dan enkele minuten in revisie
<Sorbo> Hallo Cme
<Cme__> Hoi Sorbo
<Cme__> ik zit met een vraag betreft mp3 en Iphone
<Sorbo>  het in de groep zou ik zeggen.
<Sorbo> Gooi*
<Cme__> wil graag mp3 op de Iphone, heb gtkpod, maar het gaat niet
<Cme__> Doe ik :)
<Sorbo> Wat zegt het mega brein Google.nl ?
<Cme__> gtkpod
<Sorbo> E bing.nl ?
<Cme__> doe ik niet, bing
<Cme__> zelfs Yahoo geeft minder info dan google
<Sorbo> Maar komt er maar 1 oplossing. Ik neem aan dat het casual solved probleem is wat iedereen met een iphone zich afvraagt..denk ik.
<Sorbo> Ik heb geen iphone... eng merk
<Cme__> maar wat is het antwoord
<Sorbo> Ik weet het antwoord niet sorry. Maar het ligt in de groep dus wie weet komt je antwoord nog. wees geduldig
<Cme__> dank
<Sorbo> Heb je AL via een cloud geprobeerd?
<Sorbo> Tot ziens allemaal. Ik hoop dat installatie gaat likken. Duim voor me
<Sorbo> lukken*
<Cme_> Rhytnbox opent telkens bij het aansluiten
<Sorbo> Cme ik moet gaan sorry
<Cme_> bye
<Sorbo> Heb je via een cloud geprobeerd?
<Cme_> welke?
<Sorbo> er zijn heel veel
<Cme_> heeft Linux/Ubuntu er een?
<Sorbo> ja maar die stopr er mee geloof ik
<Cme_> hoe kom ik daar? URL?
<Sorbo> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud ik gebruikte google
<Cme_> I see
<Cme_> dank
<Sorbo> Ubuntu One was de dienst
<Sorbo> maar je can toch een andere gebruiken ubuntu werkt op alle clouds die er zijn als je dat bedoelt
<Cme_> nee ik bedoel een ' veilige ' cloud, zonder inmenging
<Cme_> ik vond: http://www.computeridee.nl/workshop/ubuntu-one-gratis-backup-in-de-cloud/
<Sorbo> 16 September 2011
<Sorbo> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/95171/canonical-sluit-ubuntu-one-cloudopslagdienst.html
<Sorbo> 2 april 2014 16:06
<Cme_> hihi,.. had ik nog niet gezien
<Sorbo> je hebt nog 2 jaar in te halen dan ;)
<BerryH> Goedemiddag. Ik heb een vraagje over het goedzetten van lees en schrijfrechten op een gemounte disk. In fstab staat een verwijzing naar een windows filesysteem dat ik ook wil kunnen zien bij het gebruik van Xubuntu. Het is een dual boot setup. Ik kan echter niet schrijven op dit file systeem. Heb al dingen geprobeerd met chown en chmod maar helaas werkt het tot nu toe niet. Iemand die me vooruit kan helpen?
<BerryH> Niet meer nodig. Het is me gelukt met de uid=1000 en gid=1000 opties in het fstab bestand
<Ubuntor> Ja het is gelukt. Ubuntor relives
<Ubuntor> wohahhhaha
<Ubuntor> Test
<jordy> hoi is er iemand die mij misschien wil helpen met het opzetten van wifi connectie, pb me dank
<jordy> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=85489.new#new
<goudvink3919> hallo SkippersBoss
<goudvink3919> zijn er mensen die antwoord kunnen geven op de versie 14,04
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-27
<moi> beste, ben nieuw hier, maar ach, begin gewoon te typen, kijken of er iets gebeurd ;)
<moi> iemand aanwezig?
<michiel_> iemand aanwezig?
<Guest3060> simpele vraag
<Guest3060> welk prog is het beste voor het maken van een snapshot van het hele systeem?
<Guest3060> draai ubuntu 14.04.1
<Guest3060> ;)
<Guest3060> quit
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-20
<Nootebroodje> Vraagje: ubuntu multiple tics needed on launchpad to get control back after inputting text. Is er wat aan te doen? Als ik ergens om het even waar tekst ingeef en daarna terug met het touchpad naar een knop of een ander invoerveld wil navigeren moet ik soms wel 7 keer op het touchpad "tikken" vooraleer ik controle krijg? XUbuntu 14.04 LTS, Grt
<hzhmx> hallo allemaal
<hzhmx> heb een probleem met bluetooth, als ik een hoofdtelefoon pair, dan komt er een slotje bij het bluetoothpictogram te staan en kan ik er niets mee
<hzhmx> dus krijg de hoofdtelefoon niet werkende
<hzhmx> iemand een idee wat dit kan zijn ?
<JanC> Nootebroodje: touchpad kan automatisch tijdelijk uitgeschakeld worden tijdens het tikken; staat die optie aan in de instellingen?
<Thecrazyskull_> l
<Postbushd> Hallo is er nog iemand fit genoeg om op mijn vraag in te gaan. Sinds medio 2014 gebruik een xubuntu versie 14.04 op een pentium 4 met 1 GB geheugen.
<Postbushd> De simpele dingen die ik geruik werken prima, En van dit forum ben ik snel geholpen met mijn vragen.
<Postbushd> Ik probeer nu de laptop waarop ik een externe HD heb aangesloten te grbuiken als opslag medium, ook voor de andere computer(s) op mijn windows netwerkje.
<Postbushd> Hoe kan ik dat realsieren?
<Postbushd> Let op ik ben een gebruiker en geen ¨nerd¨ wat betreft dit prachtige systeem xubuntu. OP het windows netwerk zie de xubuntu laptop niet. Echter via de Router wel.
<Postbushd> alvast dank voor de reactie(s).
<Postbushd> gr Henk
<pjotter> Postbushd: Ehm... Ik denk dat je dan die externe schijf zal moeten sharen of zoiets
<pjotter> Ik zit trouwens ook op Xubuntu
<pjotter> 14.04
<pjotter> Postbushd: AJe kan dat met samba doen. Installeer system-config-samba en zet een share op. Volgens mij werkt dat het makkelijkst
<Postbushd> dank voor jullie suggesties. Is Samba voor een leek te behappen?
<pjotter> Nee, niet echt
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> Nou... valt wel mee eigenlijk. Maar ik zou het gewoon eens proberen via system-config-samba
<pjotter> Dat heeft een grafisch schilletje dat je al een heel eind op weg helpt.
<Postbushd> en is dat veilige soft ware ? Want ik probeer zo min mogelijke te vervuilen.
<pjotter> Mij is het ooit wel eens gelukt een map te sharen met een windows computer over het netwerk.
<Postbushd> alles wekt nu prima. Maar ik hoop niet te veel eisend te worden
<pjotter> Dat is vrij standaard 'Ubuntu' software. Gewoon via het softwarecentrum
<Postbushd> Nou ga ik morgen dan eens proberen. en uietaard zal ik me melden, ook al heb ik wel of geen succes ;)
<pjotter> Succes!
<Postbushd> dank je
<pjotter> Als ik toevallig online ben moet je me maar even aanschieten
<pjotter> Ik kan wel even meekijken en zien hoe of het bij mij werkt.
<pjotter> Ik heb wel geen externe schijf te sharen maar misschien werkt het hetzelfde voor een usb stick?
<Postbushd> mooi dan zal ik mij melden als ik ea. heb gedownload en geinstalleerd (terwijl ik kijk natuurlijk, want ik hoef dan nog weinig te doen. Maar ja daarna...........
<pjotter> Ik heb hem er bij mij al op staan. ga zo eens kijken...
<Postbushd> tot  eigenlijk vanavond (het is 24h geweestI ;)
<pjotter> Naar bed!
<Postbushd> oke i wacht nog wel even.
<pjotter> :)
<pjotter> Nou vooruit heel snel ff dan
<pjotter> Ik heb dus dat programma geinstalleerd
<pjotter> Het voegt een icoontje toe bij instellingen
<pjotter> 'samba'
<pjotter> Ok. Na klikken wordt je geconfronteerd met een windowtje...
<pjotter> een lijst met shares.
<pjotter> Ik klik op +
<pjotter> Ik selecteer een 'map'. In mijn geval die USB
<pjotter> Dat was even zoeken. Bij mij zat ie in /media/[username]/USBstick
<pjotter> Ik geef 'm een naam...
<pjotter> En ik klik aan: 'zichtbaar' en (vooruit dan maar) 'schijfbaar'.
<pjotter> Schrijfbaar :D
<pjotter> Onder het tabje toegang klik ik aan: 'iedereen toegang geven'. Laten we niet flauw doen.
<pjotter> OK
<pjotter> Welnu...
<pjotter> Eens kijken op een ander com in mijn netwerk :D
<pjotter> De share staat in ieder geval keurig in mijn Xubuntu computer onder 'Blader door het netwerk'->MijnComputer->Share
<pjotter> Eens kijken hoe andere computers in ons netwerk hier over denken
<Postbushd> lijkt te lopen voor een kenner. Kan ik deze instructies ook opslaan van deze chat ? nou ik zal  vanavond wel een wachtwoordje toevoegen als ik dit volg.
<pjotter> Hmmm... windows kan niet bij de share. Even kijken waarom niet.
<pjotter> Windows is altijd een ramp
<pjotter> (bij mij tenminste)
<pjotter> Postbushd: Wil je de schijf delen met andere Xubuntu computers?
<Postbushd> Nee ik zoiu het ideaal vinden om via mijn windows computer(s) toegang te krijgen tot de harde schijf van mijn xubuntu laptop.om het niet te LAAT te maken, ik moet er vandaag vroeg uit, ik probeer je na 21h te vinden (uiteaard geen verplcihiting) en meld mijn probeersels.
<Postbushd> Overigens ik heb via de xubuntulaptop wel gewoon toegang tot de shares van de windows computers. Maar ja nu het omgekeerde....
<pjotter> Ik vrees dat het iets problematischer was dan ik dacht. Maar zeker niet onoplosbaar
<pjotter> Ik moet even uitvogelen waarom Windows niet bij die share kan
<Postbushd> ik bedoel vanavond proberen. BEdankt ik zie ook bij jou het is geen senicure........ maar bedankt hoor
<Postbushd> ik piep er tussenuit, Wellicht weet je het straks wel al ;)
<pjotter> Vast wel :D
<Postbushd> oke
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TheEagerPadawan> iemand toevallig ervaring met een TP-LINK TL-WN722N werkende te krijgen
<BerryH> Goedenavond. Ik probeer een permanente alias aan te maken in Ubuntu Server. Ik heb dit gedaan door een aparte .bash_aliases aan te maken met daarin een gewenste alias. Daarna heb ik .bashrc gesourced. Echter, de gedefinieerde alias zie ik niet staan als ik commando alias geef..Iemand een idee?
<lordievader> Word je .bash_aliases wel gesourced?
<BerryH> Ja, ik denk het wel. In .bashrc staat:
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11915858/
<lordievader> Krijg je je aliasses wel te zien als je ze direct sourced?
<BerryH> lordievader: hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> source ~/.bash_aliases
<BerryH> Nee, dan zie ik ze ook niet
<BerryH> Hmmmm, misschien moet er nog iets extra's in die .bash_aliases file behalve alleen de aliasen...
<lordievader> Kun je je aliases file pastebinnen?
<BerryH> lordievader: het is misschien een beetje stom maar ik weet nog niet goed hoe ik tekst kan selecteren in Ubuntu server..
<lordievader> Hoeft ook niet, installeer pastebinit ;)
<lordievader> Of tmux/screen daarmee kun je ook text selecteren.
<lordievader> tmux/screen: wel om het ergens anders in je terminal te plakken ;)
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11915926/
<BerryH> Dat is de inhoud van .bash_aliases
<lordievader> BerryH: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html
<BerryH> Dank lordievader
<BerryH> alias ervoor zetten kan veel helpen...;-)
<BerryH> Nu werkt het wel...
<Postbushds> Hallo ik zat gister in deze log met vraag hoe ik vanuit W7 mijn laptop met xubuntu kan benaderen. En specifiek de harde schijf met muziek die ik op deze externe harde schijf heb verzameld.
<Postbushds> kan iemand mij daar nog in advisren hoe dat via samba ? heb ik begrepen kan realiseren ???
<Postbushds> het betreft xubuntu 14.04 petium 4 laptop (acer) met 1 gb geheugen. E.a. gebruik ik nu al meer dan een jaar naar tevredenheid.
<OerHeks> met plaatjes
<OerHeks> http://jayshomebrew.blogspot.nl/2014/07/simple-smb-samba-windows-shares-in.html
<Postbushds> Ik had gsiter wat info via ene pjotter, maar zoals eerder. oerheks komt heel snle met suggesties.
<Postbushds> Dus als leek zal ik er graag eens naar kijken. dank
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<OerHeks> ja Pjotter gebruikt alleen maaar xfce
<Postbushds> me to
<Postbushds> is dat een probleem ?
<OerHeks> zou ik ook doen als ik zwaar gebruik van een systeem wil hebben, unity vind ik wel grappig, een goed alt is KDE natuurlijk
<Postbushds> ik heb de plaatjes bekeken, ik zal het eens gaan proberen. Lijkt ook voor mij navolgbaar ;)
<OerHeks> effin, soms heb je teveel keus
<OerHeks> ja mooie manier voor manuals, rekening houdende dat er mensen zijn die niet kunnen lezen
<Postbushds> Dank oerheks aangezien alles werkt, hou ik het ff zo. Heb ik toen 2 weken briuto aan geprutst, maar het is gelukt en dat schept voldoening.
<OerHeks> die hebben allemaal gebruiker jay
<Postbushds> nou ik kan wel lezen, maar IT dat is niet mijn ding.
<Postbushds> is voor black box met gebruikers handleiding. en natuurlijk argwaan om mijn netwerk niet onbedoeld open te zetten voor jan en alleman.
<Postbushds> ik meld me ook als het wel / of niet lukt. Tot zover dank.
<OerHeks> dan een gebruiker aanmaken ja
<OerHeks> or meer
<Postbushds> natuurlijk maar voorlopig ben ik de enige, voordat ik de kroost weg wijs maak :)
<Postbushds> bij het invoeren van een extra gebruiker moet ook een keuze maken uit een gebruikersnaam voor de "unnix gebruiker". Moet ik daar een optie kiezen of iets specifieks dat wordt voorgeschoteld
<Postbushds> ?
<Postbushds> ?
<OerHeks> oei, goeie vraag, dat weet ik zo niet
<Postbushds> is al opgelost, ik zag na wat scrollen dat een van de gebruikers wel verscheen.
<Postbushds> meld me nog
<Postbushds> zal de windows computer eerst eens opstarten, want hij ziet nog niets. gr en dan kom ik terug.
<Postbushds> tja Oerheks, het zit er allemaal op maar met welke aanmelding kom ik op samba via de w 7 computer. Via netwerk en zoeken zit ik niets van xubuntu / samba of een vermelding van de paden. helaas.
<postbushds> ?
<postbushds> Dag Oerheks, tja wordt nu [uzzelen om vanuit windows een opening te vinden. Sanba is volgens mij nu adequaat geinstalleerd. En nu nog vinden...
<lordievader> postbushds: \\<ip-xubuntu> ;)
<postbushds> heb ik geprobeerd, ik krijg een fout melding. ik zag in ed instrcuties dat de systeem pass word niet geliijk kan zijn aan die van de "gebruiker". Ga het hier zoeken, maar gezien het tijdstip doe ik dat morgen maar proberen. Net als de vorige keer (al langer geleden) Lordievader bedankt voor jouw inbreng.
<lordievader> Heb je de user waarmee je inlogt een samba password gegeven?
<postbushds> ja, maar hetzelfde als voor het systeem endat zal dan wel nietdeugen?
<postbushds> ik krijg met (ik naam aan intikken zonder <> ) een foutmelding
<postbushds> ik bedoelde ik neem aan zonder de <> intikkken van IP adres
<postbushds> fout code •Foutcode 0x80004005 en via google vind ik : Dit probleem doet zich mogelijk voor als een voor WPA (Windows-productactivering) vereist programma beschadigd is of ontbreekt. Mogelijke oorzaken van dit probleem zijn: •Een back-up- of antivirusprogramma van derden verstoort de installatie van Windows XP.
<lordievader> Dat jouw user op het systeem een wachtwoord heeft betekend niet dat deze in samba ook een wachtwoord heeft, heb je smbpasswd -a <user>' uitgevoerd?
<postbushds> ik gebruik overigens geen xp maar w7
<lordievader> 'smbpasswd -a <user>'*
<postbushds> dat moet erachter aan ?
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> Waar achter aan?
<postbushds> \\<ip-xubuntu>
<lordievader> Nee, daarmee zou je je samba host moeten kunnen bereiken.
<lordievader> Met 'smbpasswd' geeft je de user een samba wachtwoord.
<lordievader> Zie ook de man page van smbpasswd.
<postbushds> maar dit tik ik vanuit de w7 computer in de verkenner?
<lordievader> Ja, de smbpasswd voer je uit op de linux host.
<postbushds> juist dat bereiken lukt helaas niet, maw ik kom iet eens aan inloggen toe.
<lordievader> Nevermind, als het goed is heb je dat al gedaan.
<lordievader> Wat gebeurd er als je naar je samba host browsed?
<postbushds> de komt de foutmelding
<postbushds> fout code •Foutcode 0x80004005
<postbushds> zoals reeds eerder heir vermeld
<lordievader> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/c9f17816-9ef3-4249-98e6-5de990112d3d/windows-cannot-access-machinesharedfolder-error-code-0x80004005?forum=w7itpronetworking
 * lordievader gaat maar eens naar bed
<postbushds> inderdaad, dit wordt al bijna hogere wiskunde voor mij. Rommelen in de Bios en de IPv6 setting ... maar bedankt voor jouw suggestie. Had eerlijk gezegd al zoiets vermoed toen ik heiraan begon. Morgen verder. Hoop dat ik weer mag aankloppen voor sugegsties. Bedankt
<postbushds> de link heb ik bewaard.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<maartje> goedemiddag
<maartje> Wie kan mij helpen om een usb mp3 de rechten aan te passen, ik kom er niet uit
<lordievader> Welk filesystem gebruikt het?
<maartje> ik heb werkelijk geen idee omdat ik het in gparted niet eens kan benaderen, maar gok op ntfs
<lordievader> Ntfs support geen Unix file permissies.
<maartje> het is een dingetje van dekruidvat, het gekke is dat het gewoon heeft gewerkt, er op er af en er weer op, zowel mp3 als video bestanden
<maartje> wat wil dat zeggen?
<lordievader> Dat het waarschijnlijk van root met 777 rechten is, o.i.d.
<lordievader> Herkent je kernel de mp3 speler?
<maartje> wat bedoel je daar mee?
<lordievader> Of jouw operating system uberhaupt ziet dat je een mp3 spelen aansluit.
<maartje> Oh jaa
<maartje> ik zie ook alles wat er opstaat, maar kan er niets mee, niet verwijderen, henomenen enz
<maartje> in eens nietmeer, ook niet op de pc van mijn dochter niet ( Kubuntu)
<maartje> ik heb uiteraard zelf al ff geprobeerd, maar ook via sudo nautilus lukt het niet, schiet steeds terug naar "geen"  rechten
<lordievader> maartje: Open een terminal, haal de mp3 speler uit pc, draai in je terminal "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev", plug de mp3 speler weer in. Krijg je allemaal tekst in je terminal te zien?
<maartje> ja idd
<lordievader> Oke, dan wort ie in iedergeval nog herkent. Wat is de output van 'ls /dev/sd*'?
<maartje> watmoet ikdoen?
<maartje> oh, sorry las er over heen, 1 tel
<maartje> dan staat i er niet tussen
<lordievader> maartje: Wat krijg je daaruit.
<maartje> ls /dev/sd*
<lordievader> maartje: Dat is het commando, niet de output.
<maartje> snap ik :_)
<maartje> waar kan ik het ook al weer droppen?
<maartje> lama zie het al
<maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919198/
<lordievader> Heb je twee harde schrijven?
<lordievader> schijven*
<maartje> ja
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'sudo parted /dev/sdc print'?
<maartje> Fout: /dev/sdc: onbekend schijflabel
<lordievader> maartje: Daar gaat het dus fout ;)
<lordievader> Maak een nieuw label en een partitie.
<maartje> uuuuh, ...? hellup!! ;-)
<maartje> alles via gparted
<maartje> ?
<lordievader> maartje: Er kan, ik zou het via parted doen ;) Moet ik je er doorheen lopen?
<maartje> heeeeul graag <3
<lordievader> maartje: sudo parted /dev/sdc
<lordievader> mklabel msdos
<lordievader> y
<lordievader> mkpart
<lordievader> primary
<lordievader> fat32
<lordievader> 2048K
<lordievader> -1
<lordievader> quit
<lordievader> Zo uit mijn hoofd is dat het ;)
<maartje> dat kwam er rap uit :D
<maartje> maar.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919244/
<lordievader> De waarschuwing mag je negeren.
<maartje> oke en dan
<maartje> usb er in en uit?
<lordievader> maartje: Nee, als het goed is heb je nu een /dev/sdc1, klopt dit?
<maartje> ja en een deel ongebruikt van 1.95 mb
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> maartje: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<maartje> dat zie ik in gparted
<maartje> bla
<maartje> :)
<lordievader> Heb je het filesystem al aangemaakt?
<maartje> :/
<maartje> ?
<lordievader> 22-12:39 < lordievader> maartje: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919306/
<lordievader> Staat je gparted nog open?
 * lordievader gaat een eitje bakken
<maartje> ja, maar na het uit zetten en opnieuw doen zelfde medling
<maartje> eet smakelijk :D
<maartje> wil je me straks nog ff verdre helpen?
<JanC> <lordievader> Ntfs support geen Unix file permissies.
<JanC> natuurlijk wel, inclusief extended attributes, etc.; het is 100% POSIX compatible
<lordievader> maartje: Ben ik weer.
<lordievader> JanC: I stand corrected.
<JanC> lordievader: je moet de documentatie er maar eens op nalezen als je vrije tijd over hebt (het werkt niet meteen OOTB, zeker niet als je ook enigszins compatibel wil blijven met Windows)
<JanC> ntfs-3g docu
<lordievader> Meh, ik gebruik voornamelijk ext filesystems...
<maartje> ik ook :D
<lordievader> maartje: Is sdc1 in gebruik? (sudo lsof /dev/sdc1)
<maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919616/
<lordievader> No such file or directory? Heb je je mp3 speler uitgepluged?
<maartje> nee... :/
<maartje> nog maals en dan er uit?
<maartje> ik bedoel dus ja, hij hangt er niet aan
<maartje> oke , aangekoppeld en commando sudo lsof /dev/sdc1 gedaan
<maartje> wat nu?
<lordievader> Geeft dat iets terug?
<maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919664/
<lordievader> maartje: Wat is de output van 'ls /dev/sd*'?
<maartje> een >
<maartje> foutje had de ' er bij gdaan
<maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919698/
<lordievader> maartje: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdd1
<maartje> mkfs.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<maartje> brb
<maartje> ben dr weer
<mandje> heeft ubuntu 14.04 een audio probleem ofzo?
<mandje> sinds kort geinstalleerd en m'n audio van dell vostro 3550 laptop klinkt opvallend k*t.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-23
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: weet je soms een silverlight alternatief voor ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: goeie morgen :p
<OerHeks> chrome alleen
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: is voor iemand die VTM zender wil afspelen via pc
<OerHeks> ja, iets anders weet ik zo niet. ook voor netflix en dat gedoe
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: dus chrome en chromium spelen die standaard af ofzo?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: had al een tutorial voor netflix gezien, maar das enkel om netflix desktop zelf af te draaien
<OerHeks> chromium niet, die heeft niet die nss librarys dacht ik
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<OerHeks> en het gaat om de ingebouwde pepperflash
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: kzal ze eens mailen dat ze chrome installed
<lotuspsychje> tnx alvast
<OerHeks> yw
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<frank__> hallo
<lotuspsychje> hoi frank
<frank__> mijn laptop ziet geen usb stick
<frank__> verschillende geprobeerd
<lotuspsychje> frank__: wat ben je aant doen precies?
<frank__> wil usb stick leeg maken en muziek  op zetten   niet echt spannend dus, maar    pc ziet   usb stick niet   usb muis wel
<frank__> draai kubuntu
<frank__> 14 04
<lotuspsychje> frank__: heb je geformatteert met gparted?
<frank__> word lastig als je m niet ziet in dophin
<lordievader> frank__: Draai een 'sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev' in een terminal voordat je hem inplugt.
<frank__> ok , hoe  doe ik dat ?
<lordievader> Je opent een terminal tikt ^ in en drukt op enter.
<frank__> ok done
<lordievader> Zie je tekst verschijnen in je terminal als je een usb stick inplugt?
<frank__> in konsole bedoelje
<lordievader> Ja, Konsole is een terminal emulator.
<frank__> nitor will print the received events for: UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing  UDEV  [777.802387] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sdb (block) ACTION=change DEVLINKS=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-Generic-_Multi-Card_20090516388200000-0:0 /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0 DEVNAME=/dev/sdb DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2
<frank__> dit is wat ik krijg....
<lordievader> Dan wordt ie in iedergeval nog herkent, zou je de output van 'sudo parted /dev/sdb' kunnen pastebinnen (dus niet hier ;) )
<frank__> hoe doe ik dat ook weer....
<lordievader> Pastebin? http://paste.kde.org/
<frank__> https://goo.gl/GfIkT5
<lordievader> Dat is de output van udev-monitor? Niet van parted?
<frank__> ja udev
<lordievader> " zou je de output van 'sudo parted /dev/sdb' kunnen pastebinnen"
<frank__> Fout: Fout tijdens openen van /dev/sdb: Geen medium gevonden
<frank__> denk  dat mijn lieve zoontje   op willekeurige knopjes heeft gedrukt
<frank___> ben ik weer lordivader
<lordievader> frank__: Zit je stick er nog in?
<frank___> ja
<frank___> zit er in
<lordievader> Hmm, wat is de output van 'ls /dev/sd*'?
<frank___> usb lijkt wel te werken   mijn muis  doet het wel...
<frank___> maar   zie geen stick   meerdere geprobeerd
<frank___> krijg geele regel
<lordievader> ?
<BerryH> Goedenavond. Ik begrijp iets niet van het updateproces. Als ik op de command-line sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade uitvoer dan wordt er niets nieuws geinstalleerd. Ik krijg echter ook een update te zien van de Sofware Updater die zegt dat er een nieuwe versie van Xubuntu base is van 62 MB. Waarom wordt er dan niets geupdate als ik dit via de command-line probeer?
<lordievader> Dat is een goeie vraag, mogenlijk dat de software updater nog naar andere sources kijkt waar apt-get niet naar kijkt.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-25
<BerryH> Ik begrijp iets niet van het updateproces. Als ik op de command-line sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade uitvoer dan wordt er niets nieuws geinstalleerd. Ik krijg echter ook een update te zien van de Sofware Updater die zegt dat er een nieuwe versie van Xubuntu base is van 62 MB. Waarom wordt er dan niets geupdate als ik dit via de command-line probeer?
<sarawara> dag mensen een goede avond!
<lordievader> sarawara: Wil je je vraag hier nog eens stellen.
<sarawara> dag lordievader, ik had mijn vraag nog niet gesteld :)
<sarawara> zo snel ben ik :) :)
<lordievader> Ik kreeg een pm van je...
<sarawara> ik zou graag een java-animatie gebruiken
<sarawara> ja lordievader, omdat ik dit channel niet vond, het vreemde was dat ik nl-ubuntu typte en dat blijkbaar er was maar leeg en toen was ik verloren :)
<sarawara> http://phet.colorado.edu/en/simulation/legacy/moving-man
<lordievader> Freenode maakt een channel aan als het niet wordt gevonden.
<sarawara> Het opent een programma dat iced tea noemt
<sarawara> ah vandaar ^^ grappig dan kan ik met mezelf chatten :D lekker introvert :D
<sarawara> Maar dan zegt die Iced tea (na het te hebben gedownload) ... "Fatal: Initialization Error: Could not initialize application. The application has not been initialized, for more information execute javaws from the command line."
<sarawara> en ik weet niet hoe ik dat moet doen
<lordievader> sarawara: ctrl + alt + t -> javaws
<sarawara> en hoe doe ik die animatie dan open?
<lordievader> No idea, ik "vertaal" alleen wat de error zegt ;)
<sarawara> ok, ja hij doet het open, het programma en die geeft een lijst met vanalles wat ik kan doen behalve een file openen
<Tjiep> Hallo, ik heb probeer een Seagate backup plus extern HD op ubuntu 14.04 te openen/installeren. ik zie twee mogelijkheden, namelijk .exe betsand of .dmg bestan uitvoeren. Geen van beide kan ik doen. Wat dan?
<lordievader> Tjiep: Ik volg je niet. Is de Seagate backup plus een hardeschijf of een programma?
<Tjiep> externe harde schrijf
<lordievader> Tjiep: Oke, vanwaar dan de exe/dmg?
<sarawara> oooh :( Fatal: Read Error: Could not read or parse the JNLP file. You can try to download this file manually and send it as bug report to IcedTea-Web team.
<Tjiep> nou, ik plug hen in en in het venster zie ik "seagate dahsboard installer.dmg"of "seagte dashboard installer.exe"plus nog een paar iconenn die volgens mij niet van toepassing zijn...
<lordievader> Waarom zou je dat willen installeren/gebruiken?
<lordievader> Tjiep: Ik neem aan dat als je bij je bestanden kan dat het afdoende is?
<Tjiep> ik wil graag de externe Hd gebruiken. Hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> Tjiep: Wat is de output van 'ls /dev/sd[a-z]'?
<Tjiep> dat snap ik niet
<lordievader> Tjiep: Open een terminal (ctrl + alt + t) en tik wat er tussen de '' in.
 * lordievader is zo weer terug
<Tjiep> het is dev/sda dev/sdb
<TheEagerPadawan> stel dat ik zou willen leren voor LPIC-1 wat is een goede source daarvoor
<sarawara> Niemand die mij zou kunnen helpen om een jnlp file te openen (met Iced tea of iets anders?)
<lordievader> Hmm, Tjiep is weg...
<sarawara> lordievader, het was misschien een vogeltje dat nu klapperend uit het nest vliegt ;) (nog een prettige avond!)
<sarawara> *klapwiekend
<OerHeks> stormvogel?
<sarawara> ow nee dat denk ik niet OErheks het zei 'Tjiep' :)
<OerHeks> Ik heb door de storm heen geslapen :-D
<sarawara> ik werd er gisteren wakker van (van de echte storm, was iets eerder in België denk ik)
<OerHeks> Héérlijk gelapen .. ja jullie waren eerst aan de beurt
<sarawara> 'k hoorde het harder omdat we in een caravan sliepen, maar al heb ik slecht geslapen heb vandaag goed gewerkt
<sarawara> een prachtwebsite ... (misschien ken je die wel?) www.edx.org
<sarawara> het zijn allerlei vakken, wetenschappen en vanalles anders, met telkens een lessenpakket voor 1 vak (ik doe nu mechanica, in voorbereiding voor een examen)
<sarawara> 't is werkelijk gevarieerd (theorie/videos/oefeningen) ben er content van :)
<OerHeks> Gratis lesjes?
<sarawara> ja volledig gratis (behalve als je een officieel certificaat op naam wil, je krijgt er wel één niet op naam gratis, als het binnen de tijd valt, er zijn ook gearchiveerde vakken)
<OerHeks> zo, ik was even Drabber uit laten, ik ga er eens goed naar kijken, dankjewel.
<sarawara> ik ga in mijn nest kruipen, nog een prettige avond! en hopelijk heb je er iets aan :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<sarawara> (voor mij lost het alle vragen die ik op univ niet beantwoord krijg op, omdat er veel visuele probleemstellingen zijn)
<sarawara> doei!
<OerHeks> Goed om te weten, trusten sarawara
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-26
<TempMe> goede avond
<TempMe> iemand zin om me te assiteren bij het installeren van m'n USB card reader ACR38U
<TempMe> Eigenlijk eerst een meer algemene vraag : wat is de taak van pcscd ?
<winsux> !info pcscd
<winsux> hmm geeft geen resultaat
<winsux> volgens http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/pcscd.htm is pcscd een interface om te praten met smartcards en readers
<lordievader> TempMe: Het installeren van een usb card reader?
<lordievader> Is dat meer dan inpluggen en gaan?
<TempMe> lordievader, blijkbaar toch wel. Ik zou hem als ttyUSB0 moeten zien en het lukt me niet
<lordievader> TempMe: Laat lsusb hem zien?
<TempMe> ja :Bus 001 Device 003: ID 072f:9000 Advanced Card Systems, Ltd ACR38 AC1038-based Smart Card Reader
<lordievader> Oke, zit er een sd kaar in?
<TempMe> 't is een smart card reader ( van die bankkaart types )
<lordievader> Ah, never mind then. Weet ik niks van af ;)
<TempMe> txs 4 the effort ;-)
<TempMe> iemand anders ?
<BerryH> Goedenavond..Ik kreeg net een error bij het opstarten van mijn systeem betreffende de power indicator service..Iemand een idee hoe ik het moet aanpakken om deze melding op te lossen? Dit is wat de apport.log laat zien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11943082/
<BerryH> Ik zie wat meldingen uit 2014 in launchpad maar ik heb geen idee of dat met mijn melding overeenkomt?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-25
<Don[m]> Wat bedoel je met verbinden? Bestanden overdragen via fileshare?
<Klompz> hola, heb een probleem met donkere boxes, ik bedoel die dingen die je aan kan tikken voor bijv remember password of in preferences van een site. ik kan dus nooit zien of het aangeklikt is. verdere details: lubuntu + firefox
<Klompz> heb aal een beetje zitten kutten met customize look and feel, vooralsnog geen resultaat
<Klompz> *al
<Tjahneee_> Heeft iemand ervaring met met het managen van ssh keys voor op meerdere servers?
<tjahneee> Had even time-out
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-28
<tjahneee> Heeft er iemand ervaring met SSH KeyBox? als ik een root gebruiker toevoeg aan een systeem werkt dit netjes, maar als ik een gebruiker toevoeg met beperkte rechten word de public key van die gebruiker niet toegevoegd aan de authorized_keys
<tjahneee> omdat dit in de map /etc/ssh/ staat en de gebruiker daar ook geen rechten naartoe mag krijgen
<tjahneee> Of is dit alleen mogelijk als iedere gebruiker zijn eigen authorized_keys krijgt in zijn eigen homefolder
<OerHeks> keybox is nieuw voor mij, zit niet in onze repos, of wel?
<tjahneee> Wat ik zo zie niet, ik heb het van deze website: http://sshkeybox.com/
<OerHeks> Ja, die had ik ook gevonden, zelf builden enzo ..
<tjahneee> er is al een gecompiled versie erop
<tjahneee> https://github.com/skavanagh/KeyBox
<tjahneee> ofja, via jetty
<tjahneee> Zie kopje ¨To Run Bundled with Jetty¨
<lordievader> tjahneee: Normaliter kijkt sshd in je homedir voor de authorized keys.
<OerHeks> ja, tjahneee, doe een bugreport ( naar github ) , de manual is ook niet echt helder
<OerHeks> of het is alleen voor administrators ..
<tjahneee> Oke, dan in de sshd configuratie de settings op %h/.ssh/authorized_keys houden?
<tjahneee> Maar ik zal inderdaad anders even een dit na vragen via github
<lordievader> tjahneee: Ja. Ik neem aan dat keybox de public key eerst daar heen probeert te schrijven.
<tjahneee> Correct, eerst zet die een admin key van zichzelf erop om later andere sleutels van andere gebruikers erop te zetten
<tjahneee> in de aangegeven authorized_key file
<tjahneee> met de naam ¨keybox@global_key¨
<Tims_Tech> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-29
<docker> hallo
<docker> ik ben bezig met ubuntu op een oude xp laptop
<docker> krijg alleen niet de juiste pixels in beeld en zie maar een half beeld
<docker> iemand een sugestei?
<docker> suggestie?
<JanC> welke hardware is dat en wat is de resolutie van dat scherm?
<docker> is een hp laptop en heeft 640x480 weer
<docker> probeeral bij software & updates wat te activeren
<docker> pxiels zou 1040 x 768 moeten zijn
<JanC> 640×480 is te laag voor een moderne desktop, vermoed ik  :-/
<docker> is een oud bestje
<docker> beestje
<JanC> of bedoel je dat het scherm 1040(?)×768 is maar de grafische kaart het instelt op 640×480?
<docker> denk dat de driver nog niet actief is
<JanC> weet je welke grafische chip daar in zit?
<docker> geen idee, zou ik online moeten opzoekn
<docker> als ik op software & updates klik gebrurd er niets
<JanC> hoeveel RAM zit daar in?
<docker> 2
<docker> rdaaiede op xp
<JanC> mogelijk kan die geen 1024×768 aan 16mln kleuren maar moet je naar minder kleuren gaan
<JanC> maar ik denk niet dat dat kan met standaard Ubuntu + Unity
<JanC> hoe oud is dat ding?
<docker> laatst een andere laptop van Ubuntu voorzien en dat verliep vlekkeloos
<docker> meer als 10 jaar
<JanC> kan je een terminal starten?  (Ctr+Alt+T)
<JanC> of in console
<docker> hoe komt ik uit dit venster
<JanC> "dit venster" = web browser?
<docker> is 1 gb geheugen
<docker> ik zit in alle instellingen in de laptop
<JanC> hm, 1 GiB is wel voldoende
<JanC> voor basic dingen  :)
<docker> is voor een beetje internetten en simpele games
<JanC> voor oude laptops kan je misschien beter lubuntu of xubuntu nemen ook
<docker> ik heb wat weten te activeren
<JanC> maar als je een terminal kan openen, en kijken welke grafische chip daar in zit...
<docker> overige programmatuur
<docker> ik zit in dat venster
<JanC> ah, daar staat mogelijk ook wat
<docker> wat moet ik daar typen
<JanC> probeer: lspci -nn
<docker> gewoon "root"
<JanC> en kijk voor een lijn die VGA heeft
<JanC> root?
<docker> hele waslijst komt er in beeld
<JanC> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<JanC> dan krijg je enkel de lijn met VGA
<docker> vga controller
<docker> pm800 / pm880 / pn800 / pn880
<JanC> oh, Via  :-/
<docker> klopt
<docker> nie goed
<docker> maar mee kappen janc
<JanC> ik denk dat je de xserver-xorg-video-openchrome driver nodig hebt daarvoor
<JanC> maar hoe goed het werkt, geen idee
<JanC> misschien ook beter met lubuntu dan met ubuntu
<docker> dan ga ik die binnenhalen
<docker> bedankt zover JanC
<Guest51390> hallo ik ben mike ik heb problemen gekregen tijdens een update is er iemand die mij zou kunnen helpen in het nederlands?
<Guest51390> hallo ik ben mike ik heb problemen gekregen tijdens een update is er iemand die mij zou kunnen helpen in het nederlands?
<Guest73705> help
<Guest73705> ik ben mike en heb een probleem na een update van ubuntu kan iemand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> hoi mike
<OerHeks> ow
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-30
<Bram__> hoi
<Bram__> ik ben een programma aan het maken (C#) dit programma maakt gebruik van een database die op een een ubuntu systeem staat maar dit programma moet ook de database buiten de LAN verbinding kunnen bereiken nu was ik aan het denken om eerst een VPN verbinding te starten en dan zo naar de database ga omdat ik VPN ook nodig heb om sommige bestanden te kunnen uitwisselen van verschillende plaatsen. Nu was het de vraag wat is het beste (vei
<Bram__> de VPN verbinding bereiken of de database rechtstreeks bereiken met port forwording en SSL?
<Maikel> als je vpn heb, dan zou ik het door de vpn tunnel trappen
<Maikel> zo weet je altijd zeker dat het encrypted is
<Bram__> momenteel heb ik nog geen vpn dat is voor in de toekomst maar zou het verschil heel groot zijn of niet?
<Maikel> zucht
<Bram__> hoi
<SCHAAP137> yo
<Bram__> ik heb een virtualbox met daarop Ubuntu server. In het begin had ik wat last met het netwerk de ene keer werkte het wel de andere keer niet
<Bram__> maar nu kan ik weer plots geen sudo apt-get update doen
<Bram__> ik heb de nameserver 8.8.8.8 toegevoegd maar helaas wil hij niet
<Bram__> pingen naar 8.8.8.8 lukt
<Bram__> en pingen naar  be.archive.ubuntu.com lukt ook enkel blijft de update maar op 0% staan
<Bram__> wat zou hier het probleem zijn?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-31
<u4ever> hallo
<u4ever> zo ik ook gewoon itunes op ubuntu kunnen installeren?
<OerHeks> itunes heeft geen linux client, en via wine .. https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<OerHeks> garbage, dus nee.
<Maikel> macfag dingen horen niet thuis in Linux
<hoi1234bbfffs> hallo kan ik via de comment sudo apt-get install wine wine installeren?
<hoi1234bbfffs> hallo?
<Sling> hoi1234bbfffs: lijkt me een goed begin ja :)
<Sling> alhoewel Wine zelf adviseert op een PPA te gebruiken
<Sling> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<Bram__> hoi ik ben een simpel programmatje aan het maken dat moet kijken of een bepaalde server online is of niet. Ik doe dit in python met daarin een ping naar de server het werkt allemaal goed maar enkel krijg ik steeds een output en dat wil ik niet ik moet gewoon met een if els weten of de server bereikbaar is of niet ik heb de -q optie al toegevoegd maar het verhelpt het probleem nog niet helemaal hoe kan ik dit het beste doen?
<Maikel> misschien eens kijken naar fping?
<JanC> kan ook gewoon in Python
<Maikel> dat zou best kunnen, maar een python dev'er vraagt zoiets niet, lijkt mij :)
<JanC> makkelijker met een bestaande module natuurlijk
<JanC> en Python-ontwikkelaars zijn niet noodzakelijk IP/ICMP-specialisten
<JanC> maar genoeg te vinden op PyPI e.d.
<damien221> hallo hoe installeer ik adobe flash player ???? in chromium hij pakt m niet zegt datie is uitgeschakelt
<damien221>  en downloaden kan ook niet want ik weet niet hoe ik tar gz moet installeren
<Maikel> apt-get install flash-nonfree ?
<Maikel> # apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Maikel> https://wiki.debian.org/FlashPlayer
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-24
<Frans-nl> Hoi. Ik heb sinds enkele dagen Ubuntu Desktop geïnstalleerd maar krijg steeds bij het opstarten foutmeldingen op het scherm.
<Frans-nl> Daarnaast kan ik vanaf de windows 7 systeem de computer niet zien.
<Frans-nl> Terwijl ze wel gedeeld zijn.
<Frans-nl> Wie kan mij helpen hiermee? Heb Teamviewer.
<oerheks> vanaf win7 is het juist, dat u de computer ( ubuntu installatie)  niet kan zien
<oerheks> daarvoor is een ext3/4 driver nodigjes...l
<oerheks> http://www.techgainer.com/how-to-mount-and-access-linux-partitions-ext4ext3ext2-in-windows-explorer-easily/
<oerheks> ext2fsd
<Frans-nl> Thanks
<Frans-nl> Probleem is er nog steeds
<Frans-nl> Wie zou de instellingen kunnen/willen nakijken van Ubuntu?
<oerheks> ow je eerst vraag;  "bij het opstarten foutmeldingen op het scherm."
<oerheks> we schijnen dan te moeten vragen: welke fouten? maar dat vertik ik
<oerheks> (als die ext3/4 driver niet werkt, geen idee.)
<Frans-nl> Ik haal 'm even op
<Frans-nl> Ik heb in /etc/default/apport enabled=0 gezet waardoor de foutmelding verdwenen is.
<Frans-nl> samba is geïnstalleerd
<Frans-nl> En Nautilus-Actions Configuration Tool is geïnstalleerd
<Frans-nl> Die geeft wel eens een foutmelding "programmafout"
<oerheks> net geinstalleerd.. geeft wel eens .. vaag
<oerheks> stel een volledige vraag, met ubuntu versie, programma verise, en volledige foutmelding, op een paste.ubuntu.com, anders gaat niemand je helpen
<Frans-nl> Helder
<Frans-nl> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, 5,7GiB geheugen, Intel Core 2 Duo CUP E7300 2,66Ghz x2, Grafisch: Intel Q45/Q43, 64bit, Schijf 151,2 (nog vrij).
<Frans-nl> Reeds geinstalleerd LAMP en PHPMyAdmin
<Frans-nl> Via LAN verbonden met het Internet (werk) en thuisnetwerk (werkt niet)
<Frans-nl> Kan de computer via externe ip benaderen. Dus LAMP + phpMyAdmin werkt
<Frans-nl> FireWall staat nog uit
<Frans-nl> Standaardpoort (80) is aangepast
<Frans-nl> Voldoende?
<Frans-nl> Solved
<Frans-nl> Bij netwerkinstellingen op Windows moet het geen 128bit encrypty zijn maar die andere.
<Frans-nl> If still it does not see it, in Windows look for the Advanced Sharing Settings found in the left panel in the Network and Sharing Center. While in there choose the option Enable file sharing for devices that use 40 or 56 bit encryption. This is only an issue in Windows Vista and Above, if you have Windows XP it should work correctly.
<Frans-nl> Je moet het maar net weten
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-25
<oerheks> Adobe stopt in 2020 met Flash
<pjotter> dag mensen
<selckin> dag robot
<oerheks> *bliep*
<remy> hier kun je je vraag stellen
<oerheks> wat is uw klantnummer of postcode & huisnummer?
<remy> en uw passpoort aub
<oerheks> hostnamectl | nc termbin.com 9999
<remy> http://termbin.com/xk5v
<remy> heej dat ben ik
<remy> :)
<pjotter> Weet iemand hoe ik een gemounte share kan beschermen tegen gebruikers die per ongeluk bestanden en mappen willen verwijderen?
<pjotter> Oer? Weet jij dat misschien?
<selckin> readonly mounten
<pjotter> selckin: Ja, heb ik aan gedacht. In fstab. Maar ik wil sommige gebruikers wel toestaan dingen te verwijderen en sommige weer niet.
<pjotter> Wij hebben een nogal klik-grage twee-jarige die vandaag of morgen nog eens de hele inhoud van de NAS in de prullenbak gooit.
<oerheks> dat zou in samba toch moeten lukken?
<selckin> uitloggen, screen lock, andere gebruiker, altijd readonly en passwoord voor te schrijven is wat moeilijker op te zetten
<oerheks> gast accountje
<pjotter> Wat ik idd wilde proberen is een apart account aanmaken. Maar fstab maakt geen onderscheid tussen verschillende accounts. Dus alle users hebben in principe dezelfde rechten.
<pjotter> Het account moet wel van de NAS kunnen lezen maar niet schrijven/verwijderen
<pjotter> Misschien moet ik de NAS ergens anders dan in fstab mounten?
<pjotter> Met een scriptje ofzo?
<pjotter> oerheks: moet ik daar samba voor installeren? Ik gebruik nu alleen cifs in fstab
<oerheks> "nas" ... wat moet ik me daarbij voorstellen?
<oerheks> freenas?
<pjotter> Een gewone netwerkschijf. De mijne heeft twee disks in een raid 0 opstelling
<selckin> meeste zaken die als nas verkocht worden hebben samba of nfs
<pjotter> klopt. De mijne heeft een hele lijst van protocollen die aan of uitgezet kunnen worden. Ik mount de schijf met cifs in fstab.
<selckin> cifs=smb=samba
<pjotter> ja
<pjotter> De vraag is dus: Hoe mount ik die nas met verschillende permissies, afhankelijk van de ingelogte gebruiker?
<oerheks> met cifs zou je dan credentials=filename kunnen gebruiken, maar dat mot dan weer niet in je home staan want je mount bij boot.
<selckin> denk dat je 2x kan mounten, en user=gebruiker,group=gebruiker & umask 0700 of whatever it is beetje research
<pjotter> hmmmzzz.... ik stuit net op bindfs. Misschien dat het me daar mee gaat lukken.
<pjotter> selckin: Bedoel je 1x mounten met cifs in fstab en daarna nog een keer: de folder op zichzelf mounten met user-specifieke opties?
<SimonNL> oerheks: mdm voor cinnamon ouder dan 18.2, 18.2 is de laatste deze heeft lightdm
<SimonNL> fyi
<SimonNL> System:    Host: simon-MS-7327 Kernel: 4.2.0-34-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: Cinnamon 2.8.8
<SimonNL>            Distro: Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa
<SimonNL> https://gist.github.com/fde75ddde051076fc16c0b999c51ee45
<oerheks> ah zie, en ik weet niet welk mint/cinnamon die gast gebruikt
<SimonNL> <polyarchive__> orcus -- the ubuntu channel helped me out...i just had to type `systemctl restart display-manager`
<SimonNL> in ieder geval was hij geholpen oerheks
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-26
<Graaf-Hanso> een hele goeie avond
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-27
<wasted> wat is nu eigenlijk de beste manier om een ubuntu te installeren ?
<wasted> een desktop versie en deze aanpassen
<wasted> of een server installatie zonder extra pakketten en zelf je eigen keuze maken na de installatie ?
<JanC> wasted: hangt er van af wat je wil en wat je ervaring is natuurlijk...
<JanC> en hoe veel tijd je hebt
<oerheks> Het kan, maar meestal nemen we dan de mini iso, en gaan dan prutsen.
<SimonNL> prutsen ?
<SimonNL> hou op zeg.
<oerheks> owja, prutsen word gezien als klunzen...
 * oerheks zoekt een vertaalmaschien
<SimonNL> klooien
<SimonNL> tis wel goed oerheks
<oerheks> met een server 16.04(+) iso moet je een truuk uithalen om de desktop te laten starten, sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-29
<Kurt_> Heeft iemand tijd om me even te helpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-30
<Guest76376> hallo, icoontje printer-scanner  HP5520 was van bureaublad verdwenen. Ik kon printer HP5520 terug er op zetten maar hoe kan ik de scanner weer laten werken?
<Guest76376> Vergeet mijn vraag maar, ik heb bij toeval de connectie teruggevonden!  Fijne dag nog :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-23
<Soul-Sing> is het forum down?
<oerheks> oh alweer? HCC problems?
<Soul-Sing> geen idee
<Soul-Sing> toegang geweigerd
<SimonNL> HCC bestaat dat nog?
<oerheks> ja, die ouwe knarren zijn nog actief
<Soul-Sing> voor jullie is het forum /site /wiki gewoon "up"?
<oerheks> http://ubuntu-nl.org/ .. mischien omdat het een ssl certificaat moet hebben van chrome?
<oerheks> nope, u is niet de enige
<Soul-Sing> ik begrijp het niet helemaal
<Soul-Sing> maargoe
<oerheks> ik ook niet,chrome 68 is nog niet uit toch ? https://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/1/2018/07/23/https_dday_google_chrome/
<Soul-Sing> https://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1863625
<SimonNL> ouwe knarren ?
<josspyker> die site ligt er uit
<Soul-Sing> jos
<Soul-Sing> van hcc
<Soul-Sing> ?
<oerheks> hcc zelf niet, hun cloud misschien ? https://www.hcc.nl/
<oerheks> https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<Soul-Sing> en nu?
<Soul-Sing> ik heb een hoop werk gedaan voor onze club
<Soul-Sing> geen toegang
<oerheks> afwachten dan maar ..
<Soul-Sing> waarop?
<SimonNL> het herstellen van de problemen misschine
<Soul-Sing> dat zal het zijn
<josspyker> servertje zal wel stuk zijn.
<Soul-Sing> fijne avond
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-24
<oerheks> zelfs https://www.hcc.nl/ is down
<partyrabbit> hee jongens. Waar is ubuntu-nl.org gebleven?
<oerheks> hcc is down
<oerheks> oh, nu weer up
<partyrabbit> Iemand? Waar is ubuntu-nl.org gebleven?
<partyrabbit> Failed to connect to www.ubuntu-nl.org port 80: Connection refused
<oerheks> hcc was down gister, waar wij hosting hebben
<oerheks> de cloud hé ?
<oerheks> je kan beter je vraag stellen op askubuntu, dat forum is zo ouderwets en vol met user spam, niet te volgen
<partyrabbit> askubuntu vind ik ook niet alles. ubuntu-nl bevalt me eerlijk gezegd beter. al gebruik ik askubuntu ook wel hoor.
<oerheks> goed antwoorden worden gemerkt, en geup-vote
<partyrabbit> user spam? beetje doorheen prikken en dat lukt het wel. kwestie van selectief lezen. :-)
<oerheks> nl wil dat niet, dus ik kom daar niet meer, ben de helft tijd kwijt om door rotzooi heen te klikken
<oerheks> tja, je zal maar moeite hebben met lezen, wat is belangrijk en wat niet?
<partyrabbit> gaat het ineens over windows of zo of fan-promotie daarvan dan kan ik het meteen niet meer serieus nemen.
<oerheks> de sub teksten, zijn me vooral een doorn in het oog
<partyrabbit> sub teksten?
<oerheks> dus, gewoon afwachten tot we weer live gaan, geen idee wanneer
<oerheks> ja, sub tekstem die onder elk bericht hangen, waardeloos
<partyrabbit> bedoel je signatures?
<oerheks> ik kan helaas geen voorbeeld laten zien
<partyrabbit> ik heb "I ♥ Linux".... dat kan toch wel :-)
<oerheks> tuurlijk, want de mogenlijkheid bestaat .. niet dat ik nog geintresseerd ben
<oerheks> het is een keuze
<partyrabbit> en mijn ervaring met askU is ook dat je tig antwoorden krijgt die geheel niet van toepassing zijn en dat je toch moet selecteren welke wel
<partyrabbit> dat is nou eenmaal internet hè. een hoop slap gelvl. is nog nooit anders geweest. Het lijkt wel de moderne versie van 17mc :-)
<oerheks> dat blijft, maar er is een mogenlijkheid to voting. en er zijn badges om te zien of diegene die antwoord geeft, een beetje verstand heeft.
<oerheks> en een groen vinkje is een gecontroleerd antwoord
<oerheks> 'ons' forum heeft dat niet, en je blijft lezen omdat het niet helder is.
<partyrabbit> hahahaha. dan hat ik veel thumbs down. Maar dan is het de vraag of het ligt aan "mijn slechte antwoord΅ of aan "de lezer waar je het toch nooit goed bij kunt doen omdat hij de pik op je heeft"
<oerheks> het leuke is ook, een slecht antwoord eindigd onderaan, goed om te lezen hoe het niet moet
<partyrabbit> als je openhartig communiceert en niet "met de rest mee lvlt" loop je ook vijanden en dus thumbsdown op
<oerheks> chmod 777 enzo ..
<partyrabbit> "als je openhartig communiceert en niet "met de rest mee lvlt" loop je ook vijanden en dus thumbsdown op" ..... en dat is nergens anders
<partyrabbit> ook een keuze.  ik kies om niet mee te lopen
<partyrabbit> zeg ik iets "doms" dan kunnen ze het gewoon verbeteren. als een ander iets "doms" zegt brand ik dat ook niet meteen af. forums zijn om van elkaar te leren, niet dan?
<partyrabbit> naja. ik weet nu wat er aan de hand is. was al bang dat het helemaal verdwenen was :-(
<partyrabbit> dus wacht ik lekker af
<oerheks> commandoline, Cees, johanvd, SWAT_ hebben geloof ik toegang, of zijn beheerder
<oerheks> maar het is heet en vakantietijd ook nog
<partyrabbit> ja, ik was ff de zon uit gevlucht en dacht even lekker op het forum te scrollen (tussen alle overbodige berichten door? LOL)
<partyrabbit> maar dan ga ik zo maar weer even lekker met een koud flesje in de zon verder bakken
<partyrabbit> prettig gesprek oerheks. thanks. misschien toch ook maar eens vaker op ask kijken. heet je daar ook oerheks?
<oerheks> ja, maar ik ben meest actief in #ubuntu en server\hardening\discuss
<partyrabbit> ok
<partyrabbit> wie weet komen we elkaar nog tegen.
<partyrabbit> fijne dag verder !!!
<oerheks> have fun!
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-25
<oerheks> https://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ nogsteeds down ?
<Marqeaux> Hoi allen! Is er hier toevallig iemand wat er met het Ubuntu-NL forum is gebeurd? Het is al enige tijd niet meer online. Ik weet dat de site via HCC loopt, maar die hebben hun websites alweer online. Ubuntu-NL is nog steeds niet "up". Kan iemand mij de status vertellen?
<Marqeaux> Ah, ik zie inmiddels een melding op de site die uitlegt wat er precies aan de hand is. Ik weet genoeg! Thanks! ;)
<SWAT_> Marqeaux: we zijn ermee bezig ;)
<SWAT> oerheks: we're working on it
* SWAT changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: https://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: https://www.ubuntu-nl.org/regels/ | Logs: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Onderhoud aan de server is on-going
<Marqeaux> Ja, had het inmiddels gezien. Thanks in ieder geval voor de moeite te nemen om te antwoorden. :)
<SWAT> had niet verwacht verwacht dat nu nog iemand online zou zijn, laat staan te reageren. Leuk om positieve geluiden te horen, thanks
<oerheks> Hoi SWAT
<oerheks> hcc zelf was snel weer up
<Marqeaux> Ja, helaas duurt het met het Ubuntu-NL forum wat langer. Maar ja, dat zijn vrijwilligers, en die moeten er tijd voor vrijmaken. Hopelijk is de site binnenkort weer online. :)
<Marqeaux> Ik ga eraf. Bedankt voor de reacties.
<Marqeaux> Welterusten!
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-26
<effractur> hoi
